# Seychellen Mahe´



## messerfisch (24. Februar 2013)

Ich wollte mal fragen ob mir einer eine Hilfreiche Antwort gehen Kann.

Ich fliege über Ostern auf Die Hauptinsel der Seychellen Mahe´.
Ich werde für 3 Wochen in der "Anse la Mouche" residieren...
Ich wollte mal fragen ob einer von euch auch vll. in der Ecke schon mal geangelt hat und mir ein Paar hilfereiche Tipp´s geben Kann. Was mich da an Fisch so erwartet? Welche Größen? Welche Köder gut sind?

Und ob mir einer die Frage beantworten kann, ob ich BoneFish auch mit kleinen Gummifischenfangen kann?


lG Max#h


----------



## Zacki (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Hallo Messerfisch,
schönes Reiseziel, hab ich mir auch ausgesucht und fliege Mitte März bis Ostern nach Praslin. Ich war noch nicht da, habe aber versucht, einiges herauszubekommen, das ich gerne mit Dir teile:
1. Soweit Du nicht in einen Marine Park aktiv bist, ist das Angeln grundsätzlich erlaubt
2. Diverse Angelboote und Hinweise auf fangbare Fische findest Du hier:
Edith HUNZINGER  Regional Manager
Deutschland, Österreich, Schweiz
Seychelles Tourist Office
Hochstraße 17 | 60313 Frankfurt
tel + 49 (0) 69 297 207 89 | fax + 49 (0) 69 297 207 92
mailto:info@seychelles-service-center.de |  http://www.seychelles.travel
Die haben mir auch eine Karte mit den Marine-Parks zugeschickt
3. Bonefishing ist offensichtlich nur in wenigen Regionen sinnvoll - vor allem bei den Outer - Islands, dort gibt es spezielle Guides (für viel Geld) ohne die in den dortigen Marine-Parks nicht geangelt werden darf - mag natürlich sein, dass Dein Ressort andere Plätze kennt.
4. Im Board: http://www.big-game-board.info/ habe ich einen Bericht zu den Möglichkeiten vom Strand - ich glaube sogar Mahe gefunden - im Groben: weit raus waten mit Spinnrute zur Riffkannte und dann mit schlanken Mefo-Blinkern spinnen auf diverses Mittelgroßes bis ca. 4 Pfund.
5. Empfehlenswert dürften Ausfahrten mit Big game Booten sein - siehe unter Fishing auf der Seychellen-Seite, da gibt es umfassende Listen mit Anbietern pro Insel - Wahrscheinliche Fänge, die ich anpeile sind: Mahi Mahi, Hundezahnthun, Amberjack, Sailfisch, Baracuda - die Preise sind noch erschwinglich ab ca. 400,- Euro pro Ausfahrt - ggf. zu teilen mit anderem Angler.
6. Zu Ködern für Bonefish habe ich bisher nur mit Fliegenrute und Shrimps-Imitaten gefangen - kleiner Gummifisch: vielleicht einen Versuch wert - sollen auch auf kleine 2er - 3 er Spinner gehen - grundnah führen.
7. Es ist zu erwarten, dass Du vom Strand aus bei Flut und gegen Abend auch mit der Grundmontage erfolgreich auf große Snapper und (sonstiges... Auch Rochen und Haie sind zwar nicht wünschenswert, aber möglicht!) sein könntest - eine Reise-Brandungsrute mit großer, starker Rolle und +50er Mono könnte Sinn machen - im Supermarkt tiefgefrorenen Tintenfisch kaufen - Haken nicht zu klein 1/0 oder so.

Soweit, das was ich recherchiert habe im Groben. Ich hoffe, das hilft ggf. etwas weiter. Viel Spass
Gruss Zacki.


----------



## messerfisch (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Cool Danke für deine Ausführliche Antwort....
Ich werde mal sehen was sich so machen lässt... Ich habe 2 Spinnen und eine Bootsrute dabei:

Berkley Muscle 2,4 WG: 20-70

Penn Overseas Pro Travel 2,70 WG: bis 80 gr.

Penn Overseas Pro Travel 2,10 WG 20LBS

Als Rollen Hab ich: Penn Spinfisher V 4500LL+ 0,20er Fireline
                         Penn Spinfisher V 5500   + 0,20er Fireline
                         Fin Nor OFF 95              + 0,30 Whiplash

Und An Ködern hab ich alles was man sich so vorstellen Kann... Oberflächenköder bis 50gr. Gummifische 2-20cm,Stickbaits, Speedjig´s und Mefo Blinker....

Als Vorfach hab ich 0,30er-0,70er bei und 15KG Flexonit...
Ich denke das Passt soweit alles...
Ich freu mich schon so... In 4 Wochen gehts los....xD


lG Max#h


----------



## Zacki (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Ja super, 
klingt alles ganz passend, die Berkley-Rute würde ich wohl zuhause lassen, das erreichst Du auch mit der Penn Overseas bis 80 Gramm, die wirft sich auch ab 20 Gramm schon sehr gut - die hab ich auch. Stattdessen wie gesagt empfehle ich noch ne Tele-Surf-Rute und ne Ersatz-Spule für die Spinnfischer mit mindestens 50er Mono, um abends vom Strand aus zu angeln auf Grund oder die Stationärrolle mit dem gröten Fassungsvermögen mit 56 er Mono zu bespulen. Wenn Du nur Geflochtene hast, dann wird Sie Dir schnell mal an einem Riff oder Stein durchgerissen. Auch fürs Schleppen dürfte eine Mono von Vorteil sein. Hast Du die 20 LBS schon mal mit einer Stationärrolle gefischt - ich vermute, dass das nicht so gut geht, weil der erste Ring sehr dicht an der Rolle ist und keinen so großen Durchmesser hat - dann schleift die Schnur meistens stark am Ring beim einkurbeln. Probiers mal aus und denke sonst noch mal über eine Multi zum Schleppen nach. Gruss Zacki.

P.S. da wir offensichtlich zu überschneidenden Zeiten dort sind, könntest Du mir mal eine PN schicken mit Deiner e-Mail, dann können wir uns vielleicht vor Ort austauschen, was wo geht.


----------



## messerfisch (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Ich habe vor Ort leider keine Möglichkeit E-mails abzurufen....

Ich habe die Berkley mit für´s Gummifisch angeln... und leichtes Speedjiggen vom Ufer....

Leider gibt es für die Spinnfisher V noch keine ersatzspulen.....
Aber ich habe noch eine 5000er Penn Sargus + E Spule... Die werde ich dann wohl mal mit Mono bespuhlen.

Das mit der 20 LBS Rute hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert!
Ich werde am kommenden Samstag mal alle Ruten + ein Paar Köder mit an´s Wasser nehmen und werfen, dann kann ich dir Berichten.....

Aber wie oben schon geschrieben, ich bin auf Mahe´...


lG Max#h


----------



## messerfisch (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Ich will ja auch Hauptsächlich werfen.... Deshalb die Geflochtene. Naja und meinste das die Geflochtene so schnell durch ist! Zum Brandungsangel in der Ostsee nehm ich ja auch Geflochtene mit Schlagschnur! Bis jetzt hab ich da nie probleme gehabt!

lG Max#h


----------



## Zacki (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Wenn Du nicht Schleppen willst, sondern mehr vom Ufer aus angelst, dann würde ich umso eher eine Brandungsrute mitnehmen. Ich hatte das Problem letztes Jahr auf den Bahamas: Vom Strand aus auf Grund geangelt mit Geflochtener - So lange Du mittlere Fische fängst - d.h. bis 6 oder 7 Pfund - , die nicht viel Schnur nehmen, ist das OK, aber sowie Du was Größeres dran hast - und das ist schnell mal möglich im Indischen Ozean (das ist nicht die Ostsee!!)-  geht es ab. Der Fisch nimmt mal schnell 50 Meter und mehr  Schnur und schwimmt auch mal zwischen den Felsen umher - und Peng ist die Geflochtene schnell Geschichte. Und Spinnen kannst Du eh immer nur mit einer Rute - eine zweite kannst Du auslegen - ist nur ein Tip - kann bei reinem Sandstrand auch anders ausgehen - aber wenn ich schon mehrere Rollen mitnehme - zum Spinnen Geflochtene zum Brandungsangeln und Schleppen - Monofile. 

Wenn Du die 20 Lbs Penn mit Stationärrolle ausprobierst, achte mal darauf, wie die Schnur durch den ersten Ring beim Einkurbeln läuft und dann stell Dir vor, was passiert, wenn Druck auf der Schnur ist.... oder häng mal was dran und kurbel dann ein.

Auf jeden Fall wirst Du sicher was fangen - schau mal, ob Du einen lokalen Fischer findest, das ist meistens am erfolgreichsten. Viel Spass. Zacki.


----------



## messerfisch (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Hast du das Mit der 20 LBS Rute schon ausprobiert?
Nicht das ich jetzt schon wieder eine andere Rute brauche....

Ich werde es aufjedenfall am Samstag Testen....
Weil ist ja auch nicht mehr lange hin....

Ich hoffe mal das mir ein paar Jack´s an den Haken gehen....

lG Max:vik:


----------



## Zacki (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Probiers einfach aus - meines erachtens ist das eine Bootsrute für eine Mulitrolle, die hat halt enge Ringe und der erste Ring sitzt dicht am Rollenhalter - normalerweise schleift da dann die Schnur mit der großen Stationärrolle. Jacks habe ich mit Tintenfisch abends vom Strand aus gefangen - auf Grund. Ach ja: Dreh´ noch nen kleinen Film davon, wie leichtes Speedjiggen vom Strand aus aussieht |uhoh:, das kann ich mir echt nicht vorstellen. Auf alle Fälle bist zu beneiden bei 3 Wochen Seychellen.
Gruss und Petri - Zacki.


----------



## messerfisch (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Ich Probiers mal! am Besten vom Felsen oder so, wo ich die Cam hinstellen kann....
Die Jacks würd ich gern auf Topwaterlures fangen....
Zum Speedjiggen gibts von Illex und Sebile´ ein Paar schöne Jigs 40-60gr... und die wie ein Irrer durch´s Wasser gejiggt!

Ich werde mir dann auch die Mühe machen einen Bilderbericht hier rein zu stellen.... Und vll. Das Video... Ich bin Gespannd.

lG Max|wavey:


----------



## jungangler 93 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

NA DASS IST NE ANSAGE :vik: also so ein richtig geiler Report wäre mal wieder der hammer... hauste Fotos rein und Videos wären natürlich das beste... 

hast nicht zufällig ne gopro am start? :k aufjedem fall wünsch ich dir ne tolle zeit und die richtig dicken brocken #6


PS dass shorejigging müsste schon funktionieren  kuckst du :k ich weiß ist medsea aber was solls http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9r8qtHo6gs


----------



## messerfisch (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

NE leider nicht, Ich habe eine Pentax Optio W30.
Deshalb ja auch das Problem mit den Video´s. Aber das lässt sich bestimmt machen! Und wenn nicht Bilder sind doch bestimmt auch gut!

Das mit dem Jiggen klappt bestimmt. Nur das die zu erwartende FIschgröße "etwas" größer ausfallen wird als in dem Video:k!
Ich habe ja 20 Tage Zeit ein paar gute Bilder zu machen.
Da kann ich euch dann bestimmt den ein oder anderen Fisch zeigen....


lG Max#h


----------



## Pseudokrieger (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Servus
Ich war 2011 auf La Digue. Dort habe ich hauptsächlich vom Ufer aus gefischt. Wie schon von anderer Seite erwähnt, suche dir einen Felsen von dem es schnell in tiefes Wasser abfällt. Auf solch einem Felsen habe ich jeden Tag geangelt. Gegangen ist immer was. Bei auflaufender Flut war es besonders gut. Riesig waren die Fische nicht (bis ca. 3kg)
Fischarten waren Hornhechte, Bluefin Travalley, Jobfish, versch. Makrelenarten, Trompetenfisch, Barakuda.
Falls ein Riff in der nähe ist, laufe bei Ebbe bis an die Kante vor und angle dort. Bei mir war das nur am letzten Tag möglich weil Vollmond war und mir das Wasser bis über den Bauchnabel reichte. (Bei Vollmond ist der Wasserstand bedeutend höher als bei Neumond) Dort hatte ich jede Menge Bisse und Nachläufer größerer Fische.
Als Köder empfehle ich dir alles was weit fliegt. Große Spöckets, Stickbaits, Weitwurfwobbler und schlanke schwere Blinker. Und dann Full Speed einkurbeln. Auf langsam geführte Köder ging fast nichts. Aber ich muß dich vorwarnen: Die Fehlbissrate war extrem hoch! Die Fische dort sind so extrem schnell das sie sich nur selten selbst haken und den Köder vor sich her schieben.
Ich muß noch erwähnen das ich auch die Penn Overseas Travel 270 dabei hatte. Beim ersten Auswurf mit einem 80 Gramm Meerforellenblinker ist sie mir abgebrochen. Zugegeben habe ich extrem stark ausgeworfen, aber das ist auch nötig weil die meisten Fische ganz weit draußen gebissen haben.
Häng also maximal 60 Gramm dran.

Viel Spaß im Urlaub.


----------



## jungangler 93 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

naja so seh ich des auch  schau dir doch maöl den Kanal des youubevid an  die benutzen ca doppelt so starke ruten wie du... also nich´t böse gemeint und ich fänds hammer hamer geil wenn du nen film von nem 10kilo jack an ner 80 gr rute filmen würdest:l
ich selber hate das vergnügen nen winzigen amberjack mit ner 50 gr spinne im Mittelmeer zu erbeuten das teil hatte max 35 bis 40 cm und vll 500gr und ich dachte mir nur wtf geht da bitte ab|kopfkrat keine Ahnung wo der die großt her hatte ging auch nur so ne Minute dann ist er fast ausm wasser geflippt  

wie auch immer viel erfolg und dass du die dicken ärgerst :m


----------



## messerfisch (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Ich Habe ja von 70gr-20LBS Ruten dabei....
Also das sollte schon passen.!
Und das schwächste Glied in der Reihe ist eh die Bremse. Und eine Rute im drill zum brechen zu kriegen ist schon  nicht so leicht... Naja ich lass mich einfach mal Überraschen.

Naja vll Krieg ich das mit dem Drillvideo ja alleine hin! Und das sieht bestimmt lustig aus... Einen 10 KG Jack an der 80 gr. Rute...

lG Max#h


----------



## messerfisch (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Und mein Tackle geh ich auch am WE Testen...
Ich habe keine Lust auf böse Überraschungen im Urlaub....


lG Max:m


----------



## jungangler 93 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

ups na dass war mein fehler #d wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil  dann siehts schon anders aus...


----------



## messerfisch (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Kein Problem ....

Weil genau das will ich nicht vor Ort erleben... Deshalb ha der "Feldtest". Wenn man das mal so nennen mag....#h

lG Max


----------



## messerfisch (3. März 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

So ich bin wieder zuhause, ich habe Heute unter anderem mein Tackle mal Probegeworfen.

Geworfen habe ich :

Penn Overseas Pro Travel Boat 20 lBS+ Fin Nor 95 Off mit 0,28er Wihplash

Penn Overseas Pro Travel Spin 2,70+ Penn Spinnfisher 5500+ 0,20er Fireline

Berkley Muscle 2,4+ Penn Spinfiser 4500LL+0,20er Fireline


Ich bin mit Allen Ruten sehr zurfieden  was die Wurfweite angeht, selbst mit der 20LBS Rute und der Fin habe ich akzeptalbe Wurfweiten hinbekommen. Aber die Kombi ist nur was für eine Halbe Stunde oder weniger! Wahnsinnig schwer!
Ich habe für´s Uferspinnen dann Dafür lieber eine Sargus 5000 mit einer 0,30er Powerpro.

Auch von der Pro Spin war ist positiv beeindrückt. Einziges Manko! Sie macht geräuche beim Werfen, Der obere Rollenhalter hat leichtes Spiel und knackt ein bissen!

Bei der Muscle habe ich Null zu beanstanden! Super straffe Rute! Gefällt mir von allen am Besten! Und wird vor Ort meine Erste Wahl sein! Was mir nur negativ aufviel, war die geringe Wurfweite durch die 0,20er Fireline.... Aber ich hoffe das Macht dem ganzen keinen Abbruch! Auch hatte ich mit der Travel Spin keine Probleme mehr mit einem längeren Mono Vorfach aus 0,48er Trilene Big Game. Knoten geht bei 2Meter Vorfachlänge sauber durch die großen Ringe!

Ich war auch ein Wenig von den getesteten Ködern enttäuscht, da diese bei geschwindigkeit kaum noch gut laufen! Alle getesteten Köder neigen dazu bei geschwindigkeit abzutauchen und nur noch grade über´s Wasser zu rutschen.... Erst bei langsamerer Führung leifen sie wieder gut! Mal sehen was sich daraus machen lässt....
Vll. finde ich ja noch einen Topwater lure der sich auch für Geschwindigkeit eignet?


lG Max#h


----------



## mathei (3. März 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

dat nenne ich mal eine vorbereitung max. berichte bitte in der r- kurve.


----------



## messerfisch (3. März 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

@ mathei

Wenn ich wieder da bin gerne|wavey:!
Mir juckt es schon gewaltig in den Finger´n!
Aber ich denke das, dass vll. für jemanden der auch diese Ruten und Rollen vor hat zu fischen, ein guter Testbericht wird/ist....


lG Max|wavey:


----------



## mathei (3. März 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

klar. da möchte ich auch mal hin. aber erst wenn unser sprutz ( 12 ) größer ist und alleine bleiben kann. das ist mir sonnst zu teuer.


----------



## messerfisch (3. März 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Wie gesagt wenn ich wieder da bin, gibts einen Schönen Bericht+ Fotos....

lG Max|wavey:


----------



## EdekX (4. März 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Ich war auch 1999 auf den Sychellen auf Praslin.
War zu dem Zeitpunkt noch sehr jung und hab auch nicht mehr alles in Erinnerung.
Am Strand wo wir fast immer alleine waren hab ich kleine Jacks in maßen gefangen, einfach auf kleine Fischstükchen mit Pose.
Außerdem gabs auf Grund jede Menge Fisch weiß schon gar nicht mehr was es alles war, unteranderem auch Muränen dabei, also vorsicht.
Wir haben leider nur eine Big Game Ausfahrt dort gemacht, aber wirklich gefangen wie blöd. 
Da war wirklich alles dabei Barrakuda Bonitos, Sail, Rainbow Runner, Hundzahn und was weiß ich alles.
Die Barrakudas und Wahoos haben uns wirklich alle Rapalas zerfetzt, und die Besitzer vom Boot hatten zu der Zeit wenig Ausrüstung.

Was mit allerdings noch sehr in Erinnerung geblieben ist, war diese Vogelnaturschutz-Insel weiß den Namen nicht mehr und bin zu faul zum googeln.
Dort waren so viele Vögel, alle 2m meter haben sie dir auf den Kopf geschissen.
Aber was da am Strand los war ist einfach unglaublich.
Es fällt direkt ohne Riff etc. richtig tief ab. Also 2 m ins Wasser und man hat nur in ein schwarzes Loch geguckt so tief war es da. Man konnte vom Ufer aus riesige Rochen, Haie, Jacks, GT's und was weiß ich nicht alles sehen.
Ein Traum für jeden Angler, aber denke kaum das man an dieser geschützten Insel fischen darf.

Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß, irgendwann will ich dort auch mal wieder hin


----------



## messerfisch (4. März 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

So Heute gab´s noch etwas für die Köderkiste,
ein paar Splasher und Fast Cast jig´s von Sebile´.
Und für die Fast Cast´s habe ich mir ein paar Assists Hooks selbst gebunden.....Habe mir die in 28 und 46 gr. geholt für´s Shore/speedjigging.


lG Max|wavey:


----------



## messerfisch (17. März 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

So, wenn die Woche die "Neue"Rute kommt, Stell ich nochmal meine Komplette Tackleliste mit Foto´s rein. Gab doch noch ein Paar Änderungen!

In 11 Tagen geht´s endlich los....


lG Max:vik:


----------



## Norge Fan (18. März 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Das hört sich nach verdammt viel Spass an.

Auf den Bericht deinerseits freu ich mich jetzt schon :m.


----------



## messerfisch (19. März 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

So in der Tackle Liste gab es noch eine änderung!
Auf Grund einer nicht zufriedenstellenden Penn Overseas Travel Spin gibts jetzt eine "Neue", die Penn Rampage 12-20LBS Travel.
Ich denke mit der Rute sollten auch kleinere GT´s möglich sein.
Denn diese Rute werde ich zum Oberflächenfischen an der Shorekante verwenden! Wo mit größeren Fischen immer zu rechnen ist! Der Rest bleibt so wie bereits geschrieben.

Wenn die Rute da ist, mach ich nochmal ein Paar Foto´s von dem ganzen Tackle!

Noch 10 mal schlafen:l

lG Max


----------



## messerfisch (26. März 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

So Die Koffer sind gepackt, die Ruten verstaut und die 30 KG Gepäck voll! Nun noch drei mal schlafen und dann geht´s endlich los! DIe versprochenen Fotos gibts dann danach! Das habe ich leider nicht mehr geschafft! Die werde ich dann vor Ort machen und euch mein Tackle Vorstellen!

Ich Wünsche ein frohes Osterfest! Und erfriert mir nicht!

lG Max:vik:


----------



## mathei (26. März 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

bring die sonne mit max. schönen urlaub


----------



## messerfisch (28. März 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

So ich bin dann mal weg.....:l


Schöne Ostern euch allen!


lG Max


----------



## jungangler 93 (21. April 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

hey was los????#h wie ists gelauf?


----------



## messerfisch (22. April 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

So Hi leute ich bin wieder da!

Ich brauche erstmal zeit um alle Bilder zu sichten und alles zu ordnen! Dann werde ich einen schönen Bericht für Euch schreiben wie versprochen!

Aber zum anfüttern erstmal das hier....









Der größte fisch des Uraub´s mit 1,28 Metern und 13 KG!


lG Max:m


----------



## daci7 (22. April 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*



messerfisch schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Der größte fisch des Uraub´s mit 1,28 Metern und 13 KG!
> 
> ...



|bigeyes
Was ein Apparat!
Da bin ich aber auf einen Bericht gespannt!


----------



## messerfisch (22. April 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

So Hier nun der versprochene Bericht!

Es ging am 29.3 Am Flughafen Tegel bei Eis und schnee los.
Es standen ca. 24 Std. Reise auf dem Plan! Der Flug ging über Tegel-Düsseldorf-Abu Dhabi-Mahe´. Am 30.3 um 7:30 War ich endlich da! Nach der ganzen Abfertigung am Flughafen ging es dann endlich zur Unterkunft, dem "Blue Lagoon Chalets".

Ich konnte es Natürlich kaum erwarten und machte sofort die Sachen "Scharf"












Gefischt wurde hauptsächlich mit der Berkley Muscle Felx Spin und der 4500LL als Rolle, die bespult war mit einer 0,20er Fireline! Als Vorfach gab es eine 0,48er Trilene Mono ca. 1,5 Meter und 20cm 20KG Flexonit!

Tag 1 :
Wir waren endlich da, ein 24 Std. Flug lag hinter mir!Ich war froh wieder Festen Boden unter den Füßen zu haben....






Seychellen, drei Wochen lagen vor mir! Ich war gespannd wie ein Flitzebogen! Hauptsache die Angelsachen sind mitgekommen! Naja ab zur Abfertigung und dann so schnell wie möglich an´s Wasser Fischen! Der erste Eindruck von Unserer Unterkunft war auch nicht schlecht!



Alles sah nach Paradies aus. Schnell die Sachen fertig gemacht und mich gegen die Sonne geschützt.


Ich habe mir erstmal die Seegraswiese vorgenommen und einen Mefo Blinker montiert um einfach mal zu sehen was so geht? Gleich die ersten Würfe brauchten ein paar Nachläufer, unteranderem ein großer Barracuda von ca. einem Meter!
Aber er schaute nur gelangweielt was da so durch´s Wasser schwänzelt. Dann gab es noch ein paar Attacken von großen Needlefishen(Krokodil hornhecht)....Aber es wollte nichts hängen bleiben. Naja, nach 3 Std. werfen in der prallen Sonne hatte ich vorerst genug! Der Flug lag mir noch in den Knochen.... Am Abend ging es noch an den Strand, wo ich beim Brandungsangeln mein glück versucht habe. Und den ersten größeren Fisch fangen konnte....


----------



## messerfisch (22. April 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Tag 2:

Ich war sehr früh wach und wollte die gegend unsicher machen. Mir Stellen anschauen und einfach mal die Gegend Kennenlernen.
Wieder den Blinker Montiert, aber diesmal mit 2-3cm Stahl zwischen Blinker und Haken, da ich sehr viele Bisse von den Needle´s nicht verwerten konnte!

Ich war den ganzen Tag unterwegs und Kehrte am Abend und vielen Vielen gelaufenen Kilometern zurück. Und war etwas enttäuscht über keinen Gefangenen Fisch! Ich hatte zwar ein paar Nachläufer aber das war´s....Nach dem Mittag ging ich nochmal´s auf die Seegraswiese und fing zum. den ersten Zielfisch, auch wenn dieser nicht sehr groß war, war ich von der Kampfkraft begeistert, vorallem am "leichten Gerät"



Mein erster Blue Fin Trevally:l


----------



## messerfisch (22. April 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Tag 3: Anse Louise...



In dieser Bucht roch es förmlich nach Fisch. Einziger Knackpunkt es war wie die Tage zufor sehr sehr Windig und riesige Wellen rauschten in die Bucht! Ich ließ mich aber nicht abschrecken und machte ein paar Würfe an die für mich Fischträchtigen Stellen. Ich musste auch nicht lange auf den ersten Biss warten! Es war als würde einem einer einen Backstein bei vollem Tempo an die Rute hängen! Ein Zanderbiss ist dagegen nichts....Nach kurzem aber sehr heftigen Wiederstand kam ein Snapper zum vorschein


Leider musste ich gleich schmerzlich kennenlernen das fast alle Fische dort STACHELN haben! Nach ein Paar Würfen hatte ich wieder einen Biss, wieder ein kleiner Bluefin!
Dann ruhte ich mich erstmal ein wenig im Schatten der Takka Makka Bäume aus. Zum Schluss gab es dann noch einen Dieser sehr schmackhaften Burschen





Dann ging es wieder nach Hause......


----------



## messerfisch (22. April 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Tag 4 und 5:Anse Royale und Anse Boileau

Gezwungen durch den sehr starken Wind, der für diese Jahreszeit eig. garnicht da sein sollte bin ich mit dem Bus auf die Andere Seite der Insel gefahren in die Anse Royale







Aber auch dort gab es wieder nur ein Paar Bisse und Nachläufer! Aber keinen Fisch! Ich fischte den halben Tag, bis ich keine Lust mehr hatte! gefrustet fuhr ich wieder auf die Andere Seite in die Anse Boileau. Bis auf einen Snapper und Viele Bisse nichts außer schöner landschaft.





Da die Dämmerung einsetzte machte ich mich auf den Nachhauseweg.....


----------



## messerfisch (22. April 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Tag 6: Anse Boileau,







Durch den gestrigen kleinen Erfolg, beschloss ich wieder mein glück dort zu versuchen, aber Bis auf einen Snapper und wieder vielen Nachläufern passierte nicht viel.....



So Langsam kam mir die Sache aber sehr verdächtig vor! Sehr sehr viele Bisse aber kaum Fische! Und die Nachläufer die ich hatte waren auch immer sehr gelangweilt, ich hatte nicht den eindruck als möchten sie den Köder unbedingt haben....Ein Strategiewechsel musste her....


----------



## messerfisch (22. April 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Tag 7: Anse a la Mouche,
Die vielen Nachläufer ließen mir keine Ruhe, ich musste etwas anders machen.... etwas ganz anderes! Oderflächenköder mussten her! Ich dachte zu verlieren hab ich nicht´s! Eine Woche rumm und kaum Fisch! Ich guckte in meine gute gefüllte Köderkiste und entschloss mich dazu dem Illex Chatterbeast eine Chance zu geben! Und siehe da, es tat sich etwas!










Mein erster Needlefish! und kein schlechter! Unterarm dick und 1,1 Meter lang! Die Fische haben richtig böse Zähne! Nicht so wie unsere Horni´s! Die gehen ab wie Schmid´s Katze! Man kommt kaum mit dem Kurbeln hinterher! Die Fischer dort nennen diese Fische dort auch "poor men´s Marlin"....|supergri

Am Nachmittag ging ich nochmals los! Ich konnte gleich nach ein Paar Würfen meinen ersten Barracuda fangen....





Danach folgen noch weitere Bisse, hätte ich einen Herzschrittmacher wäre ich vermutlich tot! Die Fische dort attackierten den Köder mit solch einer brutalität.... Unglaublich! Ich hatte noch einige Fehlbisse auf der Oberfläche, aber das kannte ich ja von zuhause auch...


----------



## Norge Fan (22. April 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Hallo Max, das liest sich doch schon mal sehr gut #6. 

Wie man sieht, springen einem da die Fische auch nicht von allein an's Band .


----------



## messerfisch (22. April 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Tag 8 und 9:

Die Nächsten Tage konnte ich einige gute Attacken auf den Chatterbeast verzeichnen, aber leider verfehlten sehr viele Fische den köder! Der Wind lies auch kaum nach, in "meiner Bucht" der Anse a la Mouche war sehr trübes Wasser und viel Kraut und Blasentang. Diese Bedingungen machten ein fischen unmöglich..... Ich ruhte ein paar Tage aus... und genoss die Umgebung! 



 Der Ausblick von der Terrasse...


----------



## messerfisch (22. April 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Tag 10: Anse a la Mouche,

Das anhaltende Windige Wetter und der Krautgang machen mir weiterhin einen Strich durch die Rechnung! Aber aufgeben ist keine Option! Ich montierte mir einen schwimmenden Spirolino und eine Fliege! Und versuchte ein paar Fisce an´s band zu bekommen! Was mir auch gelang! Die Lieblingsspeise der Barracuda...:k



Am Abend ging ich wieder an den Starnd um mir ein Paar Fische zu fangen für Fetztenköder.... es war ein sehr kurzweiliges Fischen! Es Zuppelte immer wieder und ich konnte auch meine beiden ersten Permit´s fangen...


Und wieder eine Ganze Schüssel voll dieser anderen Fische.


----------



## messerfisch (22. April 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Tag 11: Trolling+ Bottomfishing vor der Anse a la Mouche,

Ich setzte in diesen Tag alle meine Hoffnungen mal einen anständigen Fisch zu fagen! Pünktlich wie verabredet holte mich Gotfried um 8 ab! Leider hatte der Wind wieder sehr Stark zugenommen, aber egal! Die Ruten wurden mit 2 kleineren Octopussen und 2 größeren bestückt und einmal 15-20 Meter hinter dem Boot geschleppt und 50-60 Meter die beiden größeren! Kaum waren die Köder im Wasser war die erste Rute auch schon krumm! Bonito´s waren im fressrausch! Die kleinen Thune machen richtig aktion! Davon könnte ich den in den 2 Folgenden Stunden 6 Stück erbeuten! Dann gibg es zum Bottomfishing, mit den von mir den Abend zuvor gefangenen Fischen die wir als Fetzen fischten... Dabei fingen wir eine ganze Reihe bunter Fische. Unteranderem einen Grouper,2 Green Jobfish,3 Barracuda,2 Red Snapper und eine Stachelmakrele!












Mit einem Richtig schönen Sonnenbrand machte ich mich mit Gotfried auf den heimweg!


----------



## messerfisch (22. April 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Tag 12 und 13:

Der 12 Tag war ein Ruhetag, durch den Sonnenbrand verzichtete ich einen Tag auf Sonne!

Der 13te Tag war auch wieder semi-erfolgreich! Bis auf einen Needlefischund einem anderen Lippfisch ging nichts.
Und der Köder sah zunehmenst geschafft aus....







Die Zähne der Fische da sind schon eine andere Hausnummer als bei uns....:m


----------



## messerfisch (22. April 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Tag 14: 

Durch die Misserfolge der letzten Tage, war meine Lust sehr gering fischen zu gehen! Auch der immer schlechter werdende Zustand meiner Rolle Machte mir immer mehr sorgen! Bereits am 7 Tag fing dir Rolle an Geräusche zu machen! Nur war es schon so weit was die Rolle sich anhörte wie eine Kaffemühle! Aber der rest ging Augenscheinlich noch... Aber ich hatte ein schlechtes Gefühl.... ob die Rolle den Urlaub übersteht....|kopfkrat

Hier noch ein Paar Bilder :


----------



## messerfisch (22. April 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Tag 15: Anse a la Mouche,

Ich Musste mich aufraffen um wieder fischen zu gehen! Es konnte nicht so weitergehen dachte ich mir! Die Fische müssen hier i-wo stecken dachte ich mit! Aber ich war schon soweit, das ich mit Fetzen und Spirolino auf Needlefish ging! was auch wunderbar klappte! Ich fing gleich zu Anfang einen schönen Needle mit knapp 90cm.. Dem Folgten dann noch ein paar kleinere von 60-70cm.....

Am Mittag legte sich der Wind! Das war meine Chance! Schnell zurück zum Ufer und das SOT( Sit on Top) Kajak klar gemacht! Ich paddelte so umher auf der suche nach einer guten Stelle, machte hier und da ein paar Würfe aber es passierte nichts! Die Sonne brandte unerbarmlich auch mich nieder! So langsam begann mein Rücken weh zu tun und ich wusste kaum noch wie ich sitzen sollte! Ich fische immer unkonzentrierter, machte einen Wurf über ein paar sehr große Korallenblöcke und begann den öder wie immer sehr zügig einzuholen.....Es war noch recht wellig, so das ich auf voller Wurfdistanz den köder immer nur kurz sah, bis er wieder im Wellental verschand....ABER STOPP, da war etwas!Ein nicht genau zu definierender Schatten! Ich dachte nein, das kann doch nicht...... Und da war es schon zu spät! der Schatten beschleunigte! Und zwar sehr schnell! Nun erkannte ich auf die entfernung gleich passiert es! Dieser Moment kam mir ewig vor..... Ich beschleunigte den Köder! Ich hatte glück das der Fisch nicht wie sonst von der Seite kam, sonder hinter dem Chatter hinterher war.... Und da Passierte es! Die Oberfläche EXPLODIERTE! Ein Riesiger Fischschädel durchbrach die Wasserfläche! Ich konnte nicht erkennen, hat er ihn... Ich kurbelte wie ein besessener um den Kontackt zum Köder zu bekommen! ABER DA WAR NICHTS.... Und dann! Wie ein Donnerschlag hatte ich den KONTACKT nach dem ich seid über 14 Tagen gesucht hatte! Die Bremse schrieeeee! Ich kramte hektisch um meine Cam zum Filmen zu suchen! (Gibt ein nettes Video) Da ich alleine Im Wasser war musste ich Kameramann und angeler zugleich sein! Die Cam War an und der Tanz gegann! Der FIsch ging mehrmals in voller länge aus dem Wasser!

 Als ich ihn das erste mal schpringen sah, wusste ich das war der eine Fisch! Der Fisch den man Nur einmal in seinem Leben fängt! Ich war total überfordert und wusste nicht was ich machen soll! Als der Fisch nach ca. 15 min. ruhiger wurde, und ich ihn das erstemal von nahem sah, wurde mir angst und bange.... Wie willst du den in´s Boot Holen!

 Der ist dicker als dein Oberschenkel und hat sau scharfe Zähne....!Hmmm Ich war total überfordert! Zum Glück kam da grade ein Boot! Ich habe sie ranngewunken... und sie sahen mich! Sie drehten bei! Leider waren die beiden Insassen Chinesen, die leider kein Wort englich sprachen! Ich wollte eig. nur das sie den Fisch zu sich in´s Boot Holen und ich dann dazu steigen kann, den Fisch abhaken, Foto machen und schüss! aber dem War nicht so! Als die beiden den FIsch bei sich samt angel im Boot hatten, signalisierte der eine mir das sie zum Strand fahren! Und eh ich was sagen konnte waren die Weg! Ich wie ein bekloppter hinterher! MEIN FISCH..... meine Rute!  Leider verstarb der Fisch auf der Fahrt zum Strand! Ich war do Wütend auf die Beiden! Aber was sollte ich nun manchen? Erstam ein paar Foto´s und dann zurück nach Hause. Mitlerweile war ich fast 2 mal durch die Komplette Bucht! Ich war kurz vorm umkippen als ich zuhause ankam! Deshalb auch dir gute Farbe im gesicht bei dem ersten Bild!
Tja da lag dieser riesen Fisch! Nach genauem Messen stand fest! 1,28 Meter und 13 Kilo! Wow! Mein Neuer PB:vik:
.......















Geschafft..... den Abend konnte ich sehr gut schlafen....:m


----------



## messerfisch (22. April 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Tag 16: Ruhe Tag.....#6

Tag 17: Anse a La Mouche,

eig. wollte ich den Tag Schnorchel gehen. Aber der Bus kam nicht! Als ich so im Schatten einen großen Takka Makka Baumes wartete, sah ich im Wasser einen Angler! Ich dachte mir, der Bus war eh nicht gekommen gehtst du mal zu ihm hin und quatschste mal ein bisschen!

Er berichtete mir so ziemlich das gleiche, das ich auch erlebt habe! Zumm. im Flat. Er war ein Fleigenfischer aus Österreich, der leider am nächsten Tag wieder abreiste. Ich sagte zu ihm, komm mit wir schnappen und ein Kanu und gehen den Tag zusammen fischen! Was wir dann auch taten! Ich befüglet von der Ereignissen der letzten Tage Guidete ihn! Leider konnte er nicht die erforderliche Wurfweite aufbringen um die Fische überhaupt hoch zu locken! Ich machte ein Paar Würfe und könnte sofort wieder Attacken verzeichnen! Und der Erste hing auch gleich! Ein schöner Barracuda von ca. 1 meter!




Endlich konnte ich die FIsche auch mal gut Fotographieren!#6 Danke Markus!:k
In den darauf Folgenden Würfen könnte ich endlich seit tagen auch mal wieder einen Neelde Haken und landen! es war ein Fisch von ca. 1,2 Meten länge!



Leider waren das auch die Einzigsten Fische für den Tag!
Ich verabredete mich mit Markus für den Vormittag seinen letzten Tages!


----------



## messerfisch (22. April 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Tag 18: Anse a la Mouche,

















Wie den Tag zuvor besprochen kam Markus zu mir und wir fuhren gemeinsam für seine letzten Stunden auf der Insel zum Fischen!
Diesmal machten wir es so das ich mit meinem Köder die Fische anlocke und er dann wenn sie in reichweite sind anwirft!
So die Theorie! Die aber auch gut klappte und ihm seinen ersten gelandeten Barracuda auf Fliege brachte! Der fisch war zwar nur ca. 50cm aber immer hin!





Leider gab es dann an dieser Stelle keine Bisse mehr!
Wir fuhren ein kleines Stück weiter! Zu einem Riff! Dort bekam ich auch gleich wieder geile Attacken und einen Biss! Travelly!!!! Leider waren wir mit dem Boot über das Riff hinweg getrieben, sodass der Fisch sich in den Korallen Fest machte! Ich verlor ihn leider! Nun Hatte ich nur noch einen Einsatzfähigen Chatterbeast! Schnell Montiert und gleich beim ersten Wurf BISS! Der Fisch war kein Barracuda! Er Verhielt sich ganz ander´s im Drill! Und der Hatte eine Kraft... Undglaublich! Der Fisch kämpfte mehr als ein Barracuda von einem Meter! Was war das für ein Fisch? Als ich ihn endlich zum Boot gepumpt hatte sah ich ihn! GT, Juhuuuuuuuuu Mein erster GT! Auch wenn es nur ein kleiner war!



Danach bekam ich dann noch einen GT von ca. einem Meter als Nachläufer! Schade das er nicht wollte....Aber wie sich 2 Tage Später herrausstelle war es auch gut so....

Auf dem Rückweg hielt ich noch kurz an der Stelle wo ich meinen ersten großen Needle hatte, und bekam einen Überraschungsgast!



Die Oma aller Snapper! Der Fisch hatte eine größe von ca. 41cm!


----------



## messerfisch (22. April 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Tag 19 und 20:

Der 19 Tag war noch mal ein Ruhetag, da  ich auch noch ein paar Mitbrignsel für meine Kleine brauchte beschloss ich mit in die Stadt zu fahren!

Tag 20 : Anse a la Mouche,








[url=http://abload.de/image.php?img=imgp0711r5jxx.jpg]
	







[/url]
Leider frischte den Tag der Wind wieder sehr auf! Nur diesmla Landabwärts! Raus auf´s offene Meer! Ich Fischte wieder meine "Lieblingsstelle" ab! Und bekam auch sofort einen Biss! Needle! Der größte den ich bis dahin dran hatte! Nur Leider stieg der Fisch mir kurz vor der Landung aus! Diese Fische haben 0 weiche Stellen im Maul! Und da die Haken schlecht saßen war der Fisch auch nur kurz auf dem Foto zu sehen! Ich schätze ihn auf ca. 1,4 Meter

! Da Dieser Tag auch leider der Abreise Tag war, fiehl mir die Abreise leicht.... Da der Wind wieder zu Nahm! Die Rolle war mitlerweile nicht mehr Einsatzfähig! Da ich nach dem Needle noch einen GT von ca. 80 drauf kam und die bremse nur noch stotternd schnur gab, riss der Fisch leider ab!...... Meine Cam Gab dann auch genau auf den letzten Tag den Geist auf... es kam eins zum anderen!

Ich hoffe Euch hat mein berich ein weng gefallen und ich Konte euch ein wenig Teilhaben lassen!

Fazit:

Lasst um Himmelswillen die Finger von der neuen Penn Spinnfisher V Nur Müll! Die Rolle ist nur noch Schrott!!!!!! Und geht Morgen zurück zum Händler! Ich gebe doch keine 150 Euro aus damit die Rolle 3 Wochen hält!#q#q#q


----------



## j4n (22. April 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

schicker bericht. petri zum dicken barra


----------



## Norge Fan (22. April 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Danke für deinen kurzweiligen Bericht:m. 

Bestimmt ne sehr schöne Ecke die auch noch auf meiner 
To-Do-Liste steht. Hat Spass gemacht an deinen Erlebnissen teilzuhaben.


----------



## mathei (22. April 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

danke. top bericht. so macht urlaub spass


----------



## mario aus potsdam (22. April 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Hey Max,

da hast du ja einen unvergesslichen Urlaub im Paradis erlebt. Petri, petri, petri zu den den tollen Fängen. 
Hast du mal gezählt wie viele unterschiedliche Arten du gefangen hast?
Viele Grüße,
Mario


----------



## messerfisch (22. April 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Petri Dank, nein hab ich noch nicht gezählt! Müsste ich echt spaßenshalber mal Machen....#h

lG Max

PS: und danke für´s Feedback:m


----------



## daci7 (22. April 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Jau, das hört sich mal nach 'ner runden Sache an!
Petri!
Schön zu lesen der Bericht


----------



## saily (22. April 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Danke für den tollen Bericht und die vielen schönen Fotos, die mich an meinen Aufenthalt auf dieser wunderschönen Insel erinnert haben.

Für den kompromisslosen und dauerhaften  Einsatz fürs Salzwasserfischen eignen sich eigentlich nur die Shimano Stella und Saragossa und die Daiwa Saltiga oder Catalina.

TL

saily


----------



## Wollebre (23. April 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Hi Max,

von den Erlebnissen wirst du lange zehren. Bin sicher wo du einen nächsten Urlaub verbringst.....

Die Aussage zu der Pennrolle sollte vielen die im Salzwasser angeln die Augen öffnen. Besonders die in Norge angeln gehen. Die tropischen Fische, selbst wenn sie nicht so groß sind, legen richtig Dampf auf jede Rolle. Wenn man dann nicht stabiles Gerät dabei hat, ist man schnell der Looser.

Auf der Durchreise nach Bali bin ich im Okt auf den Malediven. Juckt jetzt schon in den Fingern was da abgeht.
www.jupiter-sunrise-lodge.com/de/

TL
Wolli


----------



## Illex Sascha (23. April 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Hey,dickes Petri......
toller Bericht so muss es sein.
Einfach traumhaft schön.
Sehn uns am Wasser.....


----------



## messerfisch (24. April 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Danke!:m

lG Max#h


----------



## Harrie (24. April 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Hi
Max

Toller Bericht!

Schreib mal was an der Rolle (Spinfisher) defekt war und was der Hersteller da zu sagt/schreibt,würde glaube ich hier vom großen Intresse sein.

Gruß
Harrie


----------



## jungangler 93 (24. April 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

na da mal ein richtig dickes PETRI :vik::q


Hammer bericht und tolle bilder :l wäre echt mein traumurlaub :k


hast auf jedem fall fein gemacht


----------



## Angler9999 (27. April 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Max, dickes Petri von mir!!!!

Schöner Bericht. War bestimmt noch schöner als du Schreiben kontest.

Salzwasser zerrt doch ganz anders an der Rolle als Frischwasser, besonders wenn die Belastung so hoch ist.


----------



## messerfisch (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Die Rollenhabe ich jetzt Umgetauscht in eine neue Fin Nor OFF 85 zum Wallerfischen....

Ich lass in Zukunft auch die Finger von Penn. Das hat mir gereicht! 

In 1,5 Jahren geht´s wieder auf Mahe´ , dann aber mit einer Shimano Stella! Ich habe keine Lust wieder eine nicht Funktionsfähige Rolle mit zu nehmen, vorallem da ich jetzt weiß wo die Dicken stehen.... Ich möchte nicht wissen was der große GT mit der Rolle angestellt hätte....#d


lG Max


----------



## messerfisch (18. August 2014)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

So kurzes Update, da der nächste Urlaub auf Mahe´wieder naht wird so langsam wieder aufgetackelt... Nach den Erfahrungen des Letzten Urlaubs, habe mich mir ein Paar andere Köder bestellt von denen ich mich mehr FIsch erwarte als von den Mefoblinkern. Ich habe mir bis jetzt 3x den 3D Shrimp von Yo zuori gegönnt ein ein Paar Wobbler in der größe von 120-140mm.
Mal sehen was sich da noch so zugesellt....

lG Max|wavey:


----------



## buddah (19. August 2014)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Mahlzeit,

bin seit 3 Wochen wieder zurück von Mahe!!

Die 3d Shrimps hatte ich auch im K0ffer..besonders überragen liefen diese nicht! 2-3 Fische brachte sie aber !! 

Wirklich gut lief der Duo Press Bait - GT und Hornhecht gingen wie blöd drauf !! 

Auf Snapper lief der *Damiki Japan Inoki Minnow 110 ( bekommste bei Nippon)* sehr sehr gut!! 

Große Popper und Stickbaits liefen nicht ganz so toll 

Viel Spaß wünsch ich dir !! 
Und immer schön Updaten!!


----------



## messerfisch (19. August 2014)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Hast du ein Paar Bilder?

lG Max


----------



## messerfisch (20. August 2014)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

In welcher Ecke warst du denn? Hast du die Fische vom Ufer oder Boot gefangen?
Seegras? Riff? Erzähl mal....xD


----------



## messerfisch (22. August 2014)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Hat es dir die Spracheverschlagen?|kopfkrat


----------



## dici (31. August 2014)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Hallo Max,

sehr Interessanter Bericht. Wir fliegen auch anfang Mai für zwei Wochen auf die Seychellen (Inselhopping). Habe mich auch schon ein wenig mit Zubehör eingedeckt (hauptsächlich Mefobl.). Hast du evtl. noch ein paar special Tipps ;-)?

Gruß

dici


----------



## Thomas_G (2. September 2014)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Hallo!! mich würden bilder auch sehr interessieren, urlaub 2015 muss noch geplant werden


----------



## messerfisch (2. September 2014)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

@dici

Die Mefogeschichte kannste zuhause lassen...
Das war zumidest meine erfahrung. Bis auf einen silber-blauen Mörresilda war alles erfolglos! Aber diese Jungs hier fanden den gut




Und lecka sind die auch noch....:k
Aber sonst kann ich dir nur Wobbler oder Stickbaits und Popper empehlen! Die musst du aber sehr schnell führen habe ich gemerkt, da sonst die Bisse ausblieben! Aber wegen der schnellen führung gab es SEHR SEHR viele Fehlbisse! ca. 10-15 auf einen Fisch! Und bei mir gab es auch nur nennenswerte Fänge vom Kajak/Boot. Vom Ufer ging fast nichts.
 So sahen meine Köderkisten am Anfang aus,



 wie du siehst ist dort von allem ein bisschen drin, aber die Mefo sachen waren nicht der Bringer! Grade die Mefowobbler sind nach einem Biss fast Kaputt(Baracuda)! Aber der Illex Chatterbeast, war mein Bringer! Große Needlefish und Barracuda brachte der mir an´s Band. 

Wenn ich dir weiterhin helfen kann, meld dich... 
Und sonst kannst du gerne hier öfter rein schauen! 
Denn ich stecke auch grade in den Urlaubsvorbereitungen!
Ende Feb. gehts los! Alles weitere, wie Neue Köder usw. werde ich hier Vorstellen!


lG Max|wavey:


----------



## Thomas_G (4. September 2014)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Super!! danke für die bilder die machen doch alles immer gleich anschaulicher #h


----------



## dici (6. September 2014)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Hey Max,

schonmal besten Dank. Konnte man sich die Kayaks mieten? Und bei welchen Anbieter hast du die Tour geucht (Kosten?)

Danke

dici


----------



## messerfisch (10. September 2014)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Hi, die Kajaks warn leider von userem Nachbarn der die Boote nur an Gäste von der Unterkunft in der wir waren vermietet.
Den Urlaub haben wir ohne "Anbieter" gebucht.
Flug selbst rausgesucht... Und die Unterkunft kannten wir durch die vorherigen Urlaube schon. Wir waren im "Blue Lagoon Charlet" auf Mahe´, an der Anse´a la Mouche.


lG Max#h


----------



## messerfisch (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

So die Unterkunft ist klar, die Flüge sind gebucht...
Im Februar gehts los! Mir fehlen auch nur noch 2 Rollen und dann ist alles beisammen.


lG Max#h


----------



## dici (4. November 2014)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Hey Max,

was hälst du von der Fin-Nor Lethal 40? Ausreichend?

Gruß

dici


----------



## messerfisch (5. November 2014)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Kommt darauf an wofür?

Ich wenn du nur ein bisschen vom Ufer oder Kajak fischen möchtest, denke ich könnte es gehen. Aber eine Garantie kann ich dir auch nicht geben.... Spro Zalt Arc sollte es auch tun, oder die Shimano Saragossa SW. Muss keine Stella sein!!
eine 4000-5000er Rolle die Salzwasser tauglich ist! Pech ist halt nur wenn der 15kg+ GT beißt...Aber es wird immer einen Fisch geben in diesen gefilden der dich leer spult....Und sich nur für diesen Vll. Fisch auf zu Tackeln... Ne! Aber den rest der Fische dort sollte die Rolle zummindest Locker aushalten! Barracuda sind da denke ich fast das kleinste problem dabei!
Mein größer hat schon ordentlich dampf gemacht, aber nach 15 min. gab der auch klein bei! Aber die kleinen Trevally die hatten mehr tempo als die Barracuda´s! Der kleine GT von mir hat mir eindrucksvoll gezeigt was die können! Und den Größeren habe ich verloren weil die Bremse der Penn SSV versagt hat....#q

lG Max


----------



## messerfisch (20. November 2014)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

So da der Urlaub immer näher rückt, wieder mal ein kleines Update. Ich habe hier mal einen kleinen Auszug meiner verbesserten Köderkiste für´s fischen dort...
Sind ein paar kleine Seltenheiten dabei! Diesmal will ich auch mehr mit Wobblern probieren, da ich letztes mal sehr viele Oberflächen Fehlattacken hatte. Ich denke mal die Tintenfischwobbler sollten gut gehen. Sowohl die großen als auch die ganz kleinen. Aber ich verrate nicht zu viel, seht selber. Ich hoffe die Bilder sind nicht zu schlecht.













lG Max


----------



## messerfisch (20. November 2014)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Leider musste ich bei sehr vielen Ködern noch die Sprengringe und Haken tauschen, da diese in meinen Augen viel zu schwach waren...Aber wir werden sehen...Update folgt#6


----------



## dici (30. November 2014)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Das sieht ja schonmal sehr gut aus ! Allerdings dauert es bei mir noch ein bissle länger:...-(... Ich habe mich mittlerweile auch schon ein bisschen mit Wobblern (Chatterbeast etc.) eingedeckt. Hast du den Ausflug(Tag 11: Trolling+ Bottomfishing vor der Anse a la Mouche) vor Ort gebucht?

Gruß dici


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (30. November 2014)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Interessantes Thema hier, suche auch grad nach solch einer Reise mit Fischen natürlich.
Buchst du direkt und welche Zeit in anzuraten für uns Bleichgesichtern.

Grüssle CD


----------



## messerfisch (30. November 2014)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*



dici schrieb:


> Das sieht ja schonmal sehr gut aus ! Allerdings dauert es bei mir noch ein bissle länger:...-(... Ich habe mich mittlerweile auch schon ein bisschen mit Wobblern (Chatterbeast etc.) eingedeckt. Hast du den Ausflug(Tag 11: Trolling+ Bottomfishing vor der Anse a la Mouche) vor Ort gebucht?
> 
> Gruß dici



Ja, unsere Vermieter haben  uns da hin vermittelt. War aber echt spartanisch das Boot! Aber hauptsache Fisch|wavey:

lG Max


----------



## messerfisch (30. November 2014)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Interessantes Thema hier, suche auch grad nach solch einer Reise mit Fischen natürlich.
> Buchst du direkt und welche Zeit in anzuraten für uns Bleichgesichtern.
> 
> Grüssle CD



Das lässt sich pauschal nicht sagen welche Zeit am besten dort ist. Kommt ganz darauf an was dir im Sinn vorschwebt. Nur so ein bisschen Inshore fishing, so wie ich. Oder richtig Big Game?
Welche Seite ich dir vll. mal empfehlen kann ist folgende: http://www.seychelles-fishing.com/deutsch-start/neueste-reports Dort findest eigentlich alle relevanten Info´s. Und der nette Herr ist auch deutscher, zwecks kontacktaufnahme... #6


lG Max


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (30. November 2014)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Danke, eine Interessante Seite.

Hilft schon sehr.


Grüssle CD


----------



## messerfisch (30. November 2014)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Bitte, kein problem. Ich denke da kann man sich einige Info´s bezüglich der Reisezeit herraus suchen.


lG Max#h


----------



## messerfisch (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

So die 2 Neuen Rollen sind endlich da!!!
Ich habe mir für die mittlere Rute eine 4000er Twinpower SW-A
gegönnt. Und für die schwere Rute eine 10000er Saragossa SW
Ich hoffe das diese Rollen mich nicht enttäuschen werden.
Nun habe ich endlich alles beisammen und der Urlaub kann kommen! Noch knapp 10 Wochen und dann gehts los....:m

lG Max


----------



## Ragtop52 (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Hallo Messerfisch,  würde mich gerne einmal mit dir 
über Das fischen auf Mahe unterhalten. Ich war selbst letztes Jahr für 2 Wochen und diese Jahr für 3 Monate auf den Seychellen und hab mehr oder weniger fast jeden Tag da vom Ufer aus geangelt.
Vorwiegend war ich am Spinnfischen und versuchte es aber auch in der Nacht auf die Grösseren Arten die dann in Wurfweite kamen.
Gerne würde ich mich mit dir über gute Angelplätze und die besten Spinnköder unterhalten.
Ich fing vom Ufer on the Rocks Giant Barracudas bis 14 kg, Thunfisch 9.5 kg, Yellofin Trevallys, Blue Spottet, Giant, Big Eyes, Snappers, Needelfisch, Jobfish, Cuberas, Haie, Rochen, Queenfish etc.
Es wäre schön wenn wir uns eimal darüber unterhalten könnten zwecks gemeinsamen Austausch da ich im März auch wieder für 5 Wochen gehen werde. 
Gruess Stingray


----------



## messerfisch (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Dann meld dich doch mal... 
Hast eine Nachricht. 

Lg Max


----------



## messerfisch (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Da es nur noch knapp 6 Wochen bis zum Take Off sind! Sind auch die letzten Vorbereitungen abgeschlossen! Ich habe bis auf die letzten Wobbler die noch aus Übersee unterwegs zu mir sind alles zusammen! Die neue Digitalkamera müsste die Woche auch noch kommen, fehlt nur noch das Wasserdichte Daypack und dann gehts endlich los...#6

lG Max


----------



## Angler9999 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Schön... ich freue mich jetzt schon auf deinen Bericht.


----------



## messerfisch (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Den wird´s auch auf jeden Fall wieder geben!


lG Max#h


----------



## messerfisch (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Die letzten Köder sind nun auch endlich auf dem Weg aus Übersee zu mir. Und in Genau 4 Wochen gehts endlich los!


lG Max#h


----------



## messerfisch (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

So, die Koffer sind gepackt! jetzt noch ein paar Tage rum kriegen und dann geht's endlich los in´s warme! Ich hoffe die Fische spielen mit diesmal. Wenn ich wieder da bin gibt es wieder einen schönen Reisebericht von dem erlebten...

 In diesem Sinne... Bis die Tage!:vik:

 lG Max


----------



## Angler9999 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Wünsche Dir schon jetzt viel Erfolg.


----------



## rainbowrunner (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Auch von mir viel Erfolg.
Freue mich auch auf den nächsten Bericht.

Bin auch immer auf den tropischen Meeren unterwegs, zuletzt zum schon traditionellen Jahreswechselfischen in Malindi/Kenya, allerdings eher als klassischer Big Game Angler.
Falls Dich interessiert, hier ein Link zu meinem Report im Big Game Fishing Forum:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298651

Die Seychellen stehen übrigens auch schon lange auf meiner -Liste

Tight lines, rainbowrunner #h


----------



## messerfisch (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Schöner Bericht! 

 Ich werde ja dort hauptsächlich mit l"ight tackle" fischen. Aber ein paar Überraschungen für die größeren Fische dort habe ich auch bei. Und eine 30Lbs Schleppausrüstung ...Ist zwar für die ganz großen ein Witz, aber mir reichts... Ich werde ausführlichst berichten wenn ich wieder da bin! Ich komme am 14.3 wieder, brauche aber bestimmt ein paar Tage um das Bildmaterial zu sichten und euch einen schönen Bericht zu schreiben!

 lG Max:vik:


----------



## messerfisch (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

So leute, Bis in drei Wochen:vik:

lG Max


----------



## Norge Fan (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Viel Spaß und digge Fische #6. Freu mich schon auf deinen Bericht.


----------



## dici (14. März 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Bin schon ganz gespannt auf deinen Bericht . Bei mir wird die Vorfreude immer größer. In gut 6 Wochen geht's los. Eine großen Teil der Ausrüstung habe ich schon zusammen. Als Rolle nehme ich mit eine Penn Battle 6000 (alle wichtigen Komponeten nachgefettet) und eine Shimano FJ 4000....ich hoffe das reicht!?#6

Gruß

dici


----------



## messerfisch (15. März 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

So guten "kalten" Tag|wavey:

Ich bin leider wieder im Lande, habe viel erlebt und noch mehr gefangen! Von klein bis fast zum Sail, war alles dabei. Ich Hoffe das ihr mir noch ein paar Tage gönnt, bevor ich "abliefern" muss.

Es war ein unvergesslicher Urlaub, der mich viel Material und leider auch 2 Ruten gekostest hat! Aber das gehört dann zu der Kategorie, "Lehrgeld"! Man sollte die Fische dort nicht unterschätzen was die Kampfkraft an geht!

Ich bin auch super froh, das ich mir dann noch kurz vor der abreise eine leichte Rute mit 25gr. Wg. eingepackt habe!
Ich habe mit der Rute keine "Riesen" gefangen, dennoch für mich die schönsten Fische und drill´s damit gehabt! Ein MEGA Dankeschön möchte ich auch noch an Frank Buchholz von www.haar-jig.de sagen!!!!! Frank hatte mir ca. 1,5 Wochen vor beginn, noch ein richtig großes Packet Jig´s gebunden und mir eine Wundertüte voller nettigkeiten zum testen mit gegeben! VIELEN DANK! Mit diesen Jig´s habe eich jede Menge Fische fangen können. Das werdet ihr ja dann im Bericht auch noch zu sehen bekommen! Und genau diese Jig´s haben mir die für mich schönsten Fische beschert! 2 Yellow spottet Trevallys bis 4 kilo schätze ich....








Aber mehr dazu in ein Paar Tagen! Ich habe einige drills auch mit der Go Pro festhalten können und falls ich mich nicht zu blööd anstelle wird es auch noch ein schönes Video geben.

Leider gingen die drei Wochen so schnell um. Und ehe ich mich versah sitze ich nun mit einem mega breitem grinsen vor meinem PC, schaue mir das erlebte an und plane schon wieder den nächsten Tripp...:m 




lG Max


----------



## dici (15. März 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

traumhaft...........bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen:m.....muss ich eventuell doch noch eine größere Rolle mitnehmen?!|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## messerfisch (15. März 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Kommt darauf an auf was du angeln willst? Und ob vom Ufer oder Boot? Ich habe vom Ufer eine 2500 und eine 4000 Rolle gefischt. Aber vom Boot eine 10000er! 

LG Max


----------



## dici (15. März 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Hatte vor vom Strand/Kajak und evtl.mit einem einfachen Fischerboot (Einheimischen) zu fischen (Big Game mit 600-1000 Euro gibt der Finanzrahmen nicht her). Als Rute wollte ich eine WFT Speedjigger 70/220 gr. 2,45m und eine Abu Garcia Venerate 40/80 gr. 2,70m mitnehmen.

Gruß dici


----------



## Norge Fan (15. März 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Lass dir ruhig Zeit, umso besser wird der Bericht :m.


----------



## Andal (15. März 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Und mach dooch bitte die Bilder kleiner. 600 Pixel in der Breite kann man wunderbar ansehen und es lädt nicht halbe Ewigkeiten.


----------



## Angler9999 (15. März 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*



andal schrieb:


> und mach dooch bitte die bilder kleiner. 600 pixel in der breite kann man wunderbar ansehen und es lädt nicht halbe ewigkeiten.




#6#6#6#6#6
Bis 1280 geht das aber auch noch....


----------



## bacalo (16. März 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Ob 600 Pixel oder 4711 - egal, berichte weiter:m#6.


----------



## messerfisch (16. März 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Ich versuche es mal bis zum WE fertig zu bekommen. Nur das mit dem Video dauert dann länger. Ich werde dann auch nochmal ausführlichst auf das verwendete Gerät zu sprechen kommen.

Ich hoffe das reicht bis zum We(@dici)? Bis dahin eine schöne Woche.

lg Max :m


----------



## dici (16. März 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Ja sicher kein Problem, lass dir Zeit .....ich kann ja schonmal schreiben, über welche Rolle ich mich schon ein wenig fürs Bootsangeln schlau gemacht hab...


DAM Quick Royal FD 975 oder 990 (soll sehr solide und hochwertig verbaut sein) Preis ca. bei 170€
Fin Nor Lethal 100 (sehr solide, nicht die beste Schnurverlegung) Preis ca. 120€
Aquantic Acute Jig 8000i (ebenfalls sehr solide, viel infos hab ich nicht gefunden)
...also wie gesagt hab ich auch schon ein wenig Ausrüstung zusammen




 WFT Speedjigger 70/220 gr. 2,45m Rolle Penn Battle 6000 (Kajak/Boot|kopfkrat) 0,20 Geflecht WFT Strong
Abu Garcia Venerate 40/80 gr. 2,70m Rolle Shimano FD 4000  (Strand/Kajak) 0,15 Geflecht
....und dann benötige ich auch wohl  noch was fürs Bootsfischen :vik:


Gruß 

dici


----------



## messerfisch (16. März 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Also wenn du schon 170 Euro in die Hand nehmen möchtest, leg nochmal 30 drauf und kaufe die 10000er Saragossa von Shimano! + die Penn Rampage 12-20LBS(Rute) Dann haste du eine sehr gute Kombi für´s Boot und Kajak! Die Rolle und Rute haben mir sehr gut Dienste geleistet! Und nimm dir auf jedenfall Wobbler zum Trolling mit! Und achte darauf das die Voll-Draht verstärkt sind! Z.B. Kooli Minnow von Sebilé! Der war bei mir in schwaz-silber der Bringer!

 lG Max|wavey:


----------



## messerfisch (21. März 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

So nun wie versprochen , mein Reisebericht!
Ich werde es wieder so handhaben, wie beim letzten mal. Ich erzählle euch Tag für Tag, das Erlebte...

 1 Tag: Nach vor Aufregung endlos erscheinenden 20 Stunden Anreise, setzte der Flieger gegen 6:20 auf Mahé auf.
Wir holten das Gepäck und wurden wie vereinbart von unserem Vermieter am Flughafen abgeholt. Nach einer 20 minütigen Autofahrt durch´s Paradies, waren wir endlich wieder da! Die Anse a la Mouché lag still und ruhig vor mir! Ich konnte es kaum erwarten endlich los zu legen! Da wir aber erst gegen 11 in das Haus konnten musste ich mich noch ein wenig gedulden.
 Ich habe die wartezeit genutzt für den ersten Blick ins nicht vorhandene Wasser, Ebbe...:q





Gegen halb 11 war es dann soweit. Rein in´s Haus, Sachen auspacken! Rute "scharf" machen und los... Für den ersten Tag wollte ich mit der UL- Rute in´s Flat und erstmal sehen was so passiert. Also die Haarjig´s von Frank ranngetüddelt und los. Ich konnte auf dem Flat eine Menge Fischaktivität aus machen, überwiegend handelte es sich aber leider um Meeräschen, die sofort die Flucht ergriffen und sich lautstark verabschiedeten und somit alles andere auch verscheuchten! Ich hätte gedacht das es leichter wäre mit kleinen Ködern auf dem Flat Fische zu fangen... Konnte mich dann aber doch noch entschneidern mit ein paar kleineren Tintenfleck-Straßenkehrern.



 Beide bissen auf einen pinken Haarjig.
Da es mir dann für´s erste reichte, da die Equator Sonne ohne rücksicht auf mich herrunter brannte beschloss ich es am Abend vor der Tür nochmal zu probieren.
Abends war Flut,



 die Steinpackung vor der Tür war gut von Wasser umspült und ich fing noch ein paar wirklich kleine Yellowfin Trevally´s auf eine Garnelenimitation von Frank




So ging der erste Tag für mich zuende, mit der vorstellung noch drei Wochen hier verbringen zu dürfen....


----------



## messerfisch (21. März 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

2 Tag: Früh am Morgen bin ich wieder zur Steinpackung vor der Tür und konnte sowohl auf die Haarjig´s als auch auf die von Frank selbst gegossenen Spinn-Pilker sehr gut fangen! Von Hornhecht bis zum Trevally war alles dabei!
Dann machte ich mich auf in die Anse aux Pinz,





 ich wollte bei Ebbe an die Surfkante die mir Ralf der zwei Wochen vor mir auf Mahé war sehr ans Herz legte, da er dort einige GT`s fangen konnte. Leider habe ich dort bis auf einen Barracuda der ausstieg und einen für seine Art sehr kleinen Hornhecht nicht viel fangen können. Auf einen Wobbler fing ich dann noch eine Lippfischart die ich selbe nicht kenne. Da ich weder gute Nachläufer hatte noch bisse wieder so langsam durch das Flat zurück.




Auf dem Rückweg durch das Flat begegnete ich dann noch diesem netten Kollegen hier

 Ein Stachelrochen mit ca. 1 Meter durchmesser...

Abend vor der Tür habe ich uns dann noch das Abendbrot für den nächsten Tag zusammen gefangen.



 4 Yellowfin Trevallys bis 40 cm, gefangen auch den Spinn-Pilker den ich sehr sehr schnell über die Wasseroberfläche springen ließ! Und an der UL-Rute war das ein Mega Spaß, da die kleinen kämpfen wie die großen! Ein 60er Rapfen ist ein Guppy dagegen...Und selbst ein Barracuda von knapp 70cm Schnappte sich den Spinn-Pilker! Leider schlitzte dieser aus, als ich ihn grade per Hand landen wollte...:c


----------



## messerfisch (21. März 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

3 Tag: Am Morgen hatte ich wieder sehr viel Spaß mit Frank seinem Spinn-Pilker und konnte 3 Yellowfin Trevally´s bis 40cm Fangen.
Nach dem Frühstück ging es bei Ebbe wieder in Richtung Anse aux Pinz. Aber Ich konnte den Tag wieder nicht viel Aktivität ausmachen! Bis auch einen kleinen Queensfish

 und ein paar gute Hornhechte die sich nach kurzer heftiger gegenwehr in der Luft verabschiedeten, war wieder nicht viel zu machen...
Leider frischte der Wind gegen Abend so doll auf, das ich bei uns nicht mehr fischen konnte...


----------



## messerfisch (21. März 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

4 Tag: Auf grund es immernoch recht stark blasenden Windes aus West, konnte ich Morgens wieder nicht an der Packung fischen. Nach dem Frühstück machte ich mich auf zur Anse Parnel.




Diese Bucht war wie ich finde mit einer der schönsten, auch der Weg zum Surf war mit 2 Min. der kürzeste! Ich fische auch erst wieder eine ganze weile mit einem 30gr. schweren schlanken Blinker. Aber bis auch die üblichen Hornhechtbisse mit anschließender Lufttanzeinlage und dem daraus resultierendem wegfliegen des Blinker´s war auch hier nicht viel los! Ich wollte schon aufhören als ich doch noch einen Guten Biss von einem schönen Hornhecht bekam, der auch hängen blieb! Nach vielen Luftsprüngen könnte ich den ersten Meterfisch des Urlaubs fangen.





Aber da außer Hornhechten nicht beißen wollte, wechselte ich auf einen grün-weißen Haarjig! Ich hatte sofort Bissse im direkten Surf und konnte einige von den bunten Lippfischen fangen!



 Bei denen musste man richtig druck machen, da sie sonst immer in eine Fels- oder Korallenspalte geflüchtet sind! Als ich merkte das ich sehr viele bisse direkt über der Abbruchkante bekam fischte ich diese natürlich gründlich ab. Und bekam einen richtig guten Biss! Die Rute war richtig krumm, die Bremse kreischte und als ich den bläulichen schimmer im Wasser sah, dachte ich sofort an einen Blue Fin Trevally... Aber als der Fisch dann an die Oberfläche kam entpuppte er sich doch als Green Jobfish!




Gefangen auf einen Haarjig!



Ich wollte den Fisch am Strand versorgen und machte mich auf richtung Ufer. Den Fisch in der linken Hand, die Rute rechts... auf halben Weg, kam nocheinmal Leben in den Fisch, er viel mir aus der Hand in´s Wasser und sauste mir zwischen den Beinen durch, als es ein ganz blöödes Geräusch gab "Knack".... Und da war die Spitze auch schon zwischen den Beinen Durchgesaust....#q#q Rute Nummer eins war hin...


----------



## messerfisch (21. März 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

5 Tag: Heute wurde es ein sehr kurzer Angeltag... Leider bin ich viel zu spät los und hatte vll. nach 20 min. direkt an der Surfkante in der Anse Parnel... Ich konnte einen weiteren Hornhecht von ca 1,2 Meter fangen





 und einen Flötenfisch auf Haarjig von ca.1,2 Meter...





 Danach musste ich schon wieder zurück da das Wasser schon wieder zu doll auf lief und die Wellen über die Riffkante(Surf) rollten...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Absolut geiler Bericht, geile Fotos:
DANKE fürs einstellen!!!


----------



## messerfisch (21. März 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

6 Tag: Heute Nachmittag ging es endlich mit Henri raus zum Fischen! Da der Wind immernoch sehr stark aus West bließ, kämpften wir uns mit der "Tzunami" durch die Wellen.

 Aufgrund der starken drift konnten wir heute nicht Bottomfishen(Grundfischen) sondern nur Trollen...
Ich konnte einen sehr schönen Job fangen der mit ca. 70cm kein schlechter war... Wir führen ein stück auf Meer hinaus um vll. den ein oder anderen Tun zu fangen. Nur leider ließen die sich bis auch 2 Kleinere Bonito´s nicht blicken! Da der seegang auch sehr stark war fuhren wir zurück um in einer Windgeschützen Ecke zu schleppen!

 Wir fuhren aus der Anse a la Mouché, an der Anse Soleil, Petit Anse und Anse Gaulette in Richtung Baie Lazare.


Im ruhigerem Wasser hatte ich dann mehrere Bisse unteranderem einen kleinen GT

 und einen Hornhecht von knapp 1,4 Meter...

 Auf dem Rückweg, fast genau in der Ecke wo ich vor 2 Jahren meinen Barracuda gefangen hatte stieg mir dann noch ein Yellowfin Trevally von knapp 7 Kilo ein...

 Das war lustig!! Ich habe bis auf den Job, alle fische auf einen 19cm Wobbler gefangen!
Da es auf den Seychellen leider immer schon sehr früh dunkle wird waren wir dann kurz vor dunkelwerden wieder zuhause...


----------



## messerfisch (21. März 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

7 Tag: Heute viel der Ausflug mit Henri leider ins Wasser, das er einen Motor defeckt hatte. Ich bin Abend´s noch ein bisschen auf den Flat der Anse a La Mouché gewesen. Das fischen gestaltete sich leider sehr schwer, da die Winde der vergangenen Tage das Wasser sehr stark eingetrübt hatten!
Ich konnte ein paar kleinere Snapper und einen 80er Hornhecht fangen... 



Abends gab es dann noch 2 kleine Haifische auf Köderfisch....


----------



## messerfisch (21. März 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

8 Tag:  Heute bin ich das erste mal wieder mit den Kajak raus zu meiner Barracuda Stelle. Nach dem meine Rute kaputt war stellte mir freundlicherweise der Freund von Papa mir eine seiner Ruten zu verfügung. Es ging also wie schon gesagt mit den Kajak raus... Nach ca. 10min waren wir an der Stelle angekommen! 
Ich warf schön die übergänge von flach(Korallenstöcke) zu tief mit dem Illex Chatterbeast ab! Schon beim 2 Wurf Biss...


Ein Kleiner GT Hatte sich wehement den Illex von der Oberfläche gepflückt! Wir fischten die Ecke sehr gut ab, als ich den nächsten richtig guten Biss bekam, der Fisch nahm in einem Wahnsinns Tempo Schnur und wehrte sich sehr stark, als dieser ausschlitze... Ich holte den Köder ca. 5 Meter ein, als wie ein Donnerschlag der nächste Fisch sich den Köder schnappte! GT´s und was für welche mindestens 70-80cm Fische! Der trupp versuchte dem gehaktem Fisch den Köder aus dem Maul zu reißen! Was auch gelang...Ein anderer Fisch hing kurz ca. 15 Meter vor dem Boot schüttelte er sich den Illex raus... Der Köder war nun wieder an der oberfläche und die GT´s weiterhin stark interessiert! Ich kurbelte den Köder bis 5 Meter vor das Kajak und ließ den köder einfach im Wasser stehen, als der Nächste von unten kam und sich den Köder in einem riesen Schwall von der Oberfläche nahm! Der Fisch zog dermaßen schnell unter dem Boot durch, das Die Rute einfach  im Drill brach....#q#q#q#q Der Fisch hing zumglück trotzdem und ich konnte ihn erfolgrich landen...


----------



## dici (21. März 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Sehr schöne Berichte|supergri:m!!!


----------



## messerfisch (21. März 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

9 Tag: Der vorherige ag war für mich erstmal genug des guten... In nichtmal 7 Tagen 2 Ruten...Das war Grund genug für mich den 9 Tag mit in die Hauptstadt Viktoria zu fahren und es ruhig angehen zu lassen! Im Angelladen vor Ort habe ich noch ein Paar fängige Köder Besorgt und den Abend ruhig ausklingen zu lassen...


----------



## messerfisch (21. März 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

10 Tag: Heute bin ich alleine mit dem Kajak zu meiner Stelle!
Heute keine Spielchen mehr! Ich habe meine Penn Rampage und die 10000er Saragossa bei! Ich habe einen Splasher von Sebilé mit 12 cm Montiert und fische die aussichtsreichen Stellen mit erfolg ab! Ich konnte 3 schöne GT´s den Vormittag landen! Und ich hätte nicht gedacht das die an der doch recht starken Kombo so viel Alarm machen! Mit der eigentlichen "Kajakrute"
Meine Muscle Flex Spin, wäre ich diesmal ganadenlos untergegangen! Ein 1,3Meter Barracuda macht lange nicht so viel Power wie die GT´s! Und man mag ja denken das das viel zu schweres Gerät ist! NEIN, denn man muss die Kerle daran hindern in die Korallen zu ziehen! Und das Hat Papa´s Freund mit der 150 Gr. Rute nicht geschafft! 3 Bisse 3 Abrisse....Da die Rute nicht genug Rückrad hatte um die GT von den Korallen fern zu halten x(


----------



## messerfisch (21. März 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

12 Tag: Heute ging es wieder mit Henri raus zum fischen!
Das Wetter war so, das wir ein bisschen Bottomfischen konnten, leider kam dabei nur kleinkram raus. Micha konnte einen Yellow Spottet Trevally fangen von knapp 4 Kilo... Auf dem Rückweg konnte ich beim Schleppen meinen ersten Dog Tooth Tuna fangen... Ich dachte schon ich habe jetzt endlich mal einen richtig guten Fisch am Haken, da dieser Die Schnur nur so von der Rolle riss... Raus kam dann ein ca. 60cm Fisch... Wahnsinn was die für Kraft haben...


----------



## messerfisch (21. März 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

13 Tag: Heute Stand Fische gucken auf dem Programm....
Ich bin mit dem Tauchboot mitgefahren um dann vor den Felsen ein bisschen Schnorcheln zu gehen und mir mal die Bunten Fische aus der nähe anzugucken...


----------



## messerfisch (21. März 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Den zweiten Teil gibts dann auch noch die Tage... Ich hoffe das es euch bis dahin erstmal gut gefällt. Leider gibts offenbar ein Technisches Problem bei Abload, ich kann grade keine weiteren Bilder hochladen! Den Rest gibts aber noch!


lG Max#h


----------



## dici (21. März 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

...schon mal TOP :q!!! Ich kann es nicht mehr abwarten. Wir sind erst im NW von Mahe (Bel Ombre). Hast du auch auf Grund vom Strand gefischt?

Gruß

dici

...nur noch 5,5 Wochen:vik:


----------



## Norge Fan (21. März 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Macht Lust auf mehr #6.


----------



## Angler9999 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Max, es freut mich, das du so einen Spaß mit uns teilst.#6#6#6
Tolle Bilder, gut erzählt.
Das Essen scheint dort gut zu sein.....


----------



## rainbowrunner (23. März 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Sehr schöne und informative Berichte und tolle Bilder #6
 Da kommt Sehnsucht auf und zu meiner nächsten Big Game Fishing Reise nach Kenya um Weihnachten ist noch lange hin 

 Jetzt geht es erst mal beruflich für mehrere Wochen ins kältere Estland, danach für mehrere Wochen in die Türkei (Hotel liegt direkt am Marmara Meer) und danach für mehrere Wochen in den Iran. Reiseruten sind selbstverständlich immer dabei, denn Fisch gibt es überall


----------



## messerfisch (28. März 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

14 Tag: Heute früh ging es mit Henri in Richtung "Drop Off" zum Trolling und Bottomfishing. Pünktlich um kurz vor sechs trafen wir uns an Henri´s Boot und luden Köder, Ruten und Sprit in das Boot! Es war eine richtig geile Stimmung diesen Morgen. Die letzte Nacht war Vollmond gewesen, der Mond Stand in voller Beleuchtung direkt vor uns über dem Wasser!




 Henri Startete den Motor und wir fuhren mit Volldampf den Fischgründen entgegen.


 Eine knapp 1 1/2Stündige fahrt stand uns bevor. Auf dem Weg hielten wir immer Ausschau nach jagenden Seevögeln. Wir waren schon knapp 1 1/4 Stunden gefahren, als ich am Horizont einen großen Schwarm Seevögel entdeckte! Henri setzte den Kurs auf den Vogelschwarm und sagte zu mir, das sei genau die Ecke in der er mit uns fischen wollte!
 Ich machte meine Rute scharf und schmiss den Wobbler raus. Ich wargespannd was sich hier draußen den "falschen Fisch" schmecken ließ... Keine 5 Minuten Später stieg ein knapp 9 Kilo schwerer Bonito ein... Die Bremse schrie#6 Nach kurzem heftigen Drill Landete ich den Fisch. Leider war der für´s erste der einzige Biss! Keine Minute Später rief Henri" Sail... Sail!" Ich drehte mich um und sah ein riesiges blaues Segel, das sich seinen schlängelnden Weg durch die Dünung bahnte... Wir waren alle auf Hab Acht Stellung, jede Sekunde könnte der Fisch beißen! Und plötzlich war die Rute von Mir Krumm! Ich schaute in Richtung Wobbler und sah wieder Sail, mit seinem Schwert auf meinen Wobbler eindreschet... Keine 5 Sekunden Später war er wieder ab. Dann tauchte er bei Micha´s Köder auf, selbes spiel Kurz hängen, danach wieder weg... Das Spiel wiederholte sich noch 2 mal, danach war er weg...#q

 Henri meinte das wir jetzt an der vom Vorabend versprochenen "Red Snapper" Stelle wären und wir die Ruten umbauen sollten um Bottomfishen zu können! Gesagt getan!
 Sardine ran und ab in die Tiefe auf 53 Meter! Kaum waren die Köder am Boden angekommen, wurden sie auch schon attakiert! Der Anhieb saß, meine Rute war richtig krumm!
 Der Fisch unten nahm fast 50 Meter Schnur, ich pumpte ihn wieder ein Stück hoch. Er nahm wieder doppelt so viel Schnur! Nach knapp 5 Minuten wurde die Gegenwehr aber merklich schwächer, ich konnte den Fisch endlich vom Grund hochpumpen! Ein richtig guter "Red Snapper" ! Wir fischten die Gegend so lange ab, bis die Letzte Sardine und der letzte Bonito aufgebraucht waren! Im Boot lagen bestimmt knapp 60 Kilo Grouper, Snapper, Trigger, Emperror etc.
 Auf dem Rückweg trollte ich noch 2 schöne Bonito! Am Ende des Tages kamen wir auch 75 Kilo Fisch....


----------



## messerfisch (28. März 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

15 Tag: Heute Nacht und den ganzen Vormittag, schüttete es wie aus Eimern!



 erst gegen Nachmittag beruhigte sich das Wetter ein bisschen und ich beschloss noch eine kurze Runde mit dem Kajak zu drehen! Leider war den Fischen das Wetter wohl auch auf den Magen geschlagen... Ich konnte den Anstands GT und einen Needlefish trotzdem überreden sich meinen Popper schmecken zu lassen...


----------



## messerfisch (28. März 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

16 Tag: Heute Früh ging es wieder mit Henri raus zum fischen,

 ebefalls gegen 6 Uhr machten wir uns auf zum Bottomfishen! Diesmal sind wir aber relativ Insel nah geblieben! Die Fische hatten Heute aber nicht so richtig Lust zu beißen! Wir fingen wieder ein paar Grouper und die üblichen Verdächtigen. Heute Zeigte uns Henri auch das er Fische fangen kann, und zog einen 14Kilo Red Snapper an Board! Als ich ihm am Stand zum Foto bat, legte er sein schönstes Lächeln für mich auf...


----------



## messerfisch (28. März 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

17 Tag: Heute wollte ich mal keine großen Fische fangen, sondern bei mir auf dem Flat ein bisschen Spaß haben und mit Frank´s Ködern und meiner leichten Rute gucken was das so rumschwimmt. Ich montierte mir "DEN" Top Jig, einen Lachsfarbenden kleinen 2,5 Gr. schweren Haarjig. Da ich gemerkt hatte das die Fische auf dem Flat lieber einen ruhig über das Seegrass gezupften Köder wollen, als einen schnell geführten warf ich so vor mich hin und watete einem Fliegenfischer entgegen. Auf dem Weg zu Ihm fing ich eine ganze Menge kleinerer Tintenfleck-Straßenkehrer. 


Ich hielt einen kleinen Smalltalk und fragte ob er denn schon etwas gefangen habe und wie seine Erfahrungen hier denn so wären. Nach kurzem Gespräch stellte sich raus, das Dominik aus Östereich noch nicht so viel gefangen hatte! Ich schlug Ihm vor das wir uns am nächsten Tag treffen und ich Ihm ein paar Stellen Zeige. Wir verabschiedeten uns, er ging Richtung Strand zurück. Wärend ich noch ein bisschen werfen wollte! Denn vor mir lag eine klasse Stelle, das Seegrass verengte sich auf einen Streifen von vll. 15 Meter und hinter dem Seegrass fingen die Korallen an! Jeder Fisch der auf dem Flat war und weiter in Richtung Strand wollte musste hier lang! Ich fischte die Stelle Konzentriert ab, als ich einen richtig guten Biss bekam! Der Fisch merkte nicht sofort was los war, erst als er mich sah raste er los! So schnell das ich hinterher "rennen" musste. Soweit das im Hüfthohen Wasser so geht|uhoh:... Inzwischen hatte der Fisch bestimmt knapp 70 Meter von der kleinen Rolle gerissen! Als ich ihn so langsam in meine Richtung dirigieren konnte. Ein richtig schöner Trevally hatte ´sich den kleinen Jig genommen! nach kanpp 10 Min. Drill hielt ich meinen ersten Yellow Spottet Trevally in der Hand!




Ich war Mega glücklich, so ein Schöner Fisch! 
Ein paar Würfe Später der nächste Biss! Ein kleiner aber starker Drill, der Fisch versuchte immer wieder im Seegrass zu flüchten. 

 Ein Schöner kleiner Grouper, schnappte sich den Jig!
Da Das Wasser immer höher stieg, watete ich auch so langsam in Richtung Strand zurück. Auf Halben Weg stieg dann noch ein halbstarker Trevally ein.


Am Abend, warf ich Frank´s Haarjig noch ein bisschen vor der Packung her und konnte noch einen kleinen Yellowfin fangen! 



Und der Needlefisch hier wollte noch den Popper den ich kurz vor dem Waten noch durch´s Wasser plügte...


----------



## messerfisch (28. März 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

18 Tag: Ich bin wieder raus auf´s Flat.

 Aber diesmal am Vormittag. Ich wollte wieder ein Paar kleinere Fische auf die Haarjigs. Es blieben eine Menge Tintenfleck-Straßenkehrer und Flöten hängen!



















 Nachmittags bin ich dann auch nochmal auf das Flat gewatet, weil ich das Gefühl hatte das nachmittags die Trevaly´s auch da waren! Ich stand wie verabredet mit Dominik auf dem Flat! Und Guidete in quasi|rolleyes. Wir waren wieder in der Nähe der Seegrass Verengung! Als sich wehement etwas wieder den Lachsfarbenen Jig nahm! Wieder wurde mir von der Rolle sehr schnell Schnur gezogen! Wieder musste ich "rennen"... Und nach knapp 15 min. kam wieder ein richtig schöner Yellow Spottet Trevally raus...


----------



## messerfisch (28. März 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

19 Tag: Ein letztes Mal waren wir mit Henri verabredet!

 











Wir wollten Inselnah Trollen, da er von befreundeten Fischer gehört hatte das in der Gegend um Baie Lazare Yellowfin Tuna gefangen worden waren! Ich montierte mir wieder den großen Kooli Minnow in Schwarz-silber und hoffte auf einen krönenden Abschluss des Urlaub´s. Kaum Waren wir vor Baie Lazare, endeckten wir Vögel! Henri steuerte uns in den Schwarm und bekam den ersten Biss! Da ich die letzten Wochen gemerkt hatte, das sobald ein Fisch gehakt ist, alle anderen Artgenossen diesem Fisch eine Weile versuchen die Beute abzunehmen! Also, Henri hatte einen Biss drosselte den Motor! Und ich begann meinen Köder, der hinter seinem sich im Drill befindlichen Fisch war schnell einzuholen! Und als ich ca. auf der Höhe wie sein Fisch war, Bääääääm:vik:! Die Rute war Krumm wie vorher nie, die Rolle Kreischte in den höchsten Tönen! Und Henri lächelte mir zu|wavey:! Nach knapp 10 min. konnten wir den Fisch unter dem Boot sehen, eine schwarze, gold-grünlich schimmernde Silouette kam zum Vorschein! "TUNA" reif Henri.
 Kruz darauf holten wir den Fisch in´s Boot .


 Wir trollten weiter in Richtung nächster Vogelschwarm! Doch dort blieben die Bisse leider aus, weitersuchen! Nur durch pures glück sahen wir Fische rauben! Keine Vögel weit und breit! erst so langsam fanden sich welche ein! Wir hatten einen Schwarm Bonitos und was für welche! Fische zwischen 8-12 Kilo. Kaum eine Minute Später war meine Rute wieder krumm! Wieder ein kurzer harter Drill Bonito, im Boot! Rute wieder raus! Nächster Fisch! Und Nächster Fisch! Und Nächster Fisch! Weder bei Henri noch bei micha tat sich irgendwas! Die Beiden waren heute nur zum zugucken dabei!
 Leider löste sich der Schwarm dann auf und wir fuhren wieder in Ufernähe weiter! Dort konnte ich noch einen guten Needlefish fangen!


 Henri Steuerte einen Riesigen nur knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche liegenden Fels an! Die Brandung schäumte das Wasser über dem Fels weiß!

 Und ich bekam den nächsten Biss! Der Fisch war so Kräftig das ich die Rute nur parallel zum Wasser halten konnte! Die Bremse Schrie wie nie zuvor! Ich sagte zu Henri das wir dem Fisch hinterher müssen! Er drehte das Boot und fuhr auf den  Fisch zu! nach knapp 15 min. Kam der Fisch hoch! ein guter Dogtooth Tuna! kein Riese und für seine Art noch nicht sehr groß! Aber eine Kampfkraft die seinesgleichen sucht!


 Nach dem Fisch machten wir uns bei einem Sagenhaften Sonnenuntergang auf den Weg zurück nach Hause!




 Am Strand angekommen machte ich noch ein Foto von meiner Beute des Tages und machte mich glücklich auf die Koffer Packen....


----------



## messerfisch (28. März 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

20 Tag: Ich hatte schon fast alles eingepackt, wollte es aber noch mal auf dem Flat probieren! Leider hatten die Fische den Tag überhaupt keine Lust und verfolgen den Jig noch nicht mal! Also beschloss ich bevor ich Garnichts fange, die Grundeln im kleinen Fluss zu ärgern! Schade das es die bei uns nicht gibt! SchöneKämpfer!





 Danach packte ich die Sachen ein. Gegen 18 Uhr brachte uns unser Vermieter dann leider auch schon zum Flughafen

 Drei Wochen waren vorbei. Aber ich komme wieder !!!!!


----------



## messerfisch (28. März 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Gefischt Habe ich dort eine Berkley Muscle Flex Spin in2,4Meterund einem Wg. von 70 Gr. Mit einer TWINPOWER 4000 von Shimano + 0,20er Fireline+0,60er Vorfach+0,90er Monospitze gegen Barracuda

Eine Penn Rampage 12-20 LBS+ 10000 SARAGOSSA von Shimano+0,30er Geflochtet+0,70er Monovorfach+ 60Kg Stahl

Und eine DAM Reiserute mit 2,1 Meter und einem WG. von 25gr.+ 3000er Zaltarc welche aber einen Getreibeschaden hat#q

Die Köder hatte ich euch ja im Vorfeld schon größtenteils vorgestellt!

Nochmals ein MEGA DANKESCHÖN an Frank! Ohne deine Jig´s wärs nur halb so schön gewesen! Ich kann euch nur empfehlen sich seinen Shop mal anzusehen!


----------



## Angler9999 (28. März 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Sehr schön, freue mich für dich


----------



## destoval (28. März 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Hammer Bericht, traumhafte Gegend und tolle Fische.

Du bist schuld das ich mir jetzt auch noch eine Reiserute kaufen muss


----------



## Norge Fan (28. März 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Ganz toller Bericht mit grandiosem Bildmaterial .
Danke Max für's dran teilhaben #6.


----------



## kojona (28. März 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Spitze Reisebericht und geile Bilder #6

aber eins passt mir daran gar nicht :
ich war nicht dabei...|rolleyes


----------



## schmittyTXL (29. März 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Ein wirklich toller Bericht! Schöne Bilder! Traumhafte Landschaft!
Macht echt Spaß zu lesen!
Bin gespannt was wir hier noch so zu lesen bekommen... #6
Bitte weiter so :m

Gruß
schmittyTXL


----------



## Windfinder (30. März 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

*Ein Traum!!!!*
Danke das ich "dabei sein" dürfte.


----------



## messerfisch (30. März 2015)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Danke für Eure vielen positiven Feedback´s...

 lG Max|wavey:


----------



## messerfisch (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Da der nächste Urlaub noch knapp Ein Jahr in der Zukunft liegt habe ich die Zeit genutzt um die gängigen Köder vom letzten mal zu vervielfältigen... Der Illex Chatterbeast den es leider nicht mehr gibt habe ich mir zum Glück in 36 facher Ausführung besorgt und sollte damit noch ein paar Jahre über die Runden kommen. 
Zum trollen war der Sebile Koolie Minnow unschlagbar....

Naja so weit so gut.
LG Max


----------



## Norway-spezi (9. August 2016)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Nachlese von den  Seychelles 
Von meinem letzten Trip auf die Seychellen möchte ich jetzt auch hier berichten. Erst einmal vielen Dank an alle, die mir bei den Vorbereitungen geholfen haben. Besonders Messerfisch und Daniel Hoenings hatten mir geholfen. Speziell bei der Zusammenstellung des Tackles waren beide mir behilflich. Dies ist nun als Kompromiss herausgekommen. Ich hatte vor vom Kajak zu fischen, und eine Tour zum Poppern vor Ort zu buchen. Als Ruten hatte ich dann die Reiseruten von Fin Nor Valhall bis 100g mit einer 4000 Twinpower sowie die Penn Rampage 30 lbs mit einer 14000 er Stella im Koffer. ( ging gerade so rein!) Die Schnur war fürs Kajak eine ca. 14 kg Fins und auf der Stella eine ca. 35kg Daiwa. An Köder hatte ich mich bei Sebile, Smith usw. eingedeckt. Um es vorweg zu nehmen, vom Kajak aus war der Smith Saruna Dragon absolut fängig! Schnell eingekurbelt brachte er mir einige Trevallys ( Bluefin?)und Garfishe (diese lokale Hornhechtart) von allerdings leichtem Kaliber.
Leider gab's aber sehr viele Aussteiger speziell bei den Sprüngen. Vom Angelrevier habe ich einen Ausschnitt angehängt. Das war auf der Nord- Westseite von Mahe. Mit dem Kajak hatte ich einen guten Aktionsradius und kam schnell damit klar. Die ersten Tage habe ich aber wegen der Sonnenbrandgefahr dennoch ausgelassen.
Leider bekomme ich beim I Pad immer nur 2 Bilder hochgeladen und somit folgen dann noch der ein oder andere Bericht!
Petri Norway- spezi


----------



## Norway-spezi (9. August 2016)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Hier der Start im Kajak sowie erste Fangerfolge
Habe sogar einen Drill mit der GoPro gefilmt, kann den aber leider hier nicht laden. Also dann halt nur das Photo. Unglaublich, was diese kleinen Fische für eine Power haben!
Norway- spezi


----------



## Krallblei (10. August 2016)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

MEEEEEEEEEEEHR davon bitte!!!!

Ja sieht nach Blauflossenmakrele aus.


----------



## Norway-spezi (11. August 2016)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*











Hier einige Impressionen von der Insel. Ich hoffe das funktioniert mit den Bildern!



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Norway-spezi (11. August 2016)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Und nicht zu vergessen die Sonnenuntergänge! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Als nächste dann der Bericht von der Ausfahrt mit einem Einheimischen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## messerfisch (24. August 2016)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Petri:m

Das freut mich das du uns auch an deinem Erlebten teil haben lässt! Ich würde mich freuen wenn du noch ein wenig mehr erzählen würdest. Auf welcher Insel warst du? Hast du vom Flat gefangen? Einfach noch ein bisschen ausschweifen halt 

Es freut mich zu hören das ich dir ein bisschen bei deinen Vorbereitungen helfen konnte. Anscheinend hat es sich ja für dich gelohnt.

Ich und die anderen, würden sich bestimmt freuen noch mehr von dir  zu erfahren...

In diesem Sinne:m

lG Max


----------



## Norway-spezi (5. September 2016)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Hi Messerfisch,
ich war auf Mahe im Nord-Westen (Beau Vallon) im Hilton Northolme. Der Vorteil war das im Hotel vorhandene Kajak! Für`s Schnorcheln war das Revier auch absolut top!! 
Zu meiner Ausfahrt. Eigentlich wollte ich ja an`s drop off. Ich hatte letztendlich dann über das Hotel eion Boot gebucht, da meine Erkundungen vor Ort keinen Erfolg hatten. Ich bin dannmit Capitano Patrick und seinem Boot Mahe rausgefahren. Natürlich nicht so weit, sondern ein Riff südlich von Silhouette.Anfangs war noch viel Seegras bis wir die Schleppköder auslegen konnten. Leider gab es bis zum Riff nur einen kleinen Bonito. Am Riff angekommen (60-70m-meine Popper und Stickbaits konnte ich getrost wegstecken) hat Patrick seine Naturköder abgelassen. Ich versuchte es anfangs mit Speedpilker /Jig`s leider ohne Erfolg. Später bin ich auf Naturköder umgestiegen. Ergebniss waren einige Jobfische und Emperor Snapper. Dann hatte ich einen heftigeren Drill im Mittelwasser der Kurz unter der Oberfläche mit Totalverlust des Vorfach`s (1,20 mm FC) endete. Dann wieder der Umstieg auf Jig`s. 1. Run ca. 50m Schnur gezogen und Assist Hook gekappt. So`n Misst!! Kurze Zeit später kam ein kleiner Doggy und ein Hai. Zu guter Letzt hatte ich noch einen super Run im Mittelwasser, der dann weitab bis  zur Oberfläche ging und den ich dann im Sprung verloren habe. Mein letzter Jig war nun auch weg und  Patrick meinte es müsse wegen des Sprunges ein Sail gewesen sein. Habe die Fischart leider nicht erkennen können. 
Zu guter letzt hatten wir auf dem Heimweg beim Trollen auf einen Rapalla noch einen Sail. Was soll ich sagen, ... ebenfalls beim Sprung verabschiedet. 
Fazit: Bei meiner nächsten Ausfahrt muss unbedingt das Vorfachmaterial optimiert werden/ vorgebundene Assist-Hooks nie wieder/ Jiggen macht mit einer Penn Rampage keinen Spass! Eine Reisejigge ist schon bestellt/ hat trotz der Misserfolge richtig Laune gemacht und das Potential des Revier`s ist riesig!
Petri


----------



## daci7 (6. September 2016)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Astrein, 
danke für den Bericht und die Bilder. Das sieht nach einem Traumrevier aus! 
Von solchen Berichten lebt das Board!
Grüße
David


----------



## BO1985 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Echt super Berichte, danke dafür #6
Ich bin nächstes Jahr im September auch 4 Wochen auf den Seychellen. Mach mit meiner Verlobten Flitterwochen. Wir werden auf La duige, Prasline Mahe und Siluette Island sein und natürlich werde ich auch ein bisschen fischen.:q
Die Beiträge hier haben mir schon sehr viel geholfen.
Dennoch habe ich eine frage zur Ausrüstung.
Ich möchte nur eine Angelrute und Rolle mitnehmen.
Ich besitze bereits eine Travelrute von Penn, und zwar die
Penn Legion - Spin 2.70m, 25-85g 
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/penn-legion-spin-2-70m-25-85g-reiserute/
und als Rolle eine Zalt Arc mit 20  Kilo Power Pro geflecht.
Fischen werde ich ausschließlich vom Ufer aus und ab und zu vom Kajak.
Reicht diese Ausrüstung einigermaßen aus???

Grüße


----------



## messerfisch (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Ja das sollte reichen, vom Ufer wirst du selten mal was über großes haben. Da reicht das locker aus, ich habe immer eine 15kg Fireline gefischt. Das hat locker gereicht. Ködertechnisch hast du ja hier genug Inspiration gehabt. Hauptsache die Köder werden schnell geführt.:m


----------



## BO1985 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Hi Leute,
nochmal ne Frage zu meiner Ausrüstung da es demnächst auf die Seychellen geht.
Ich habe vor 2 Ruten und Rollen mit zu nehmen:
1. Penn Legion Spin 35 - 90 gr Wg. + Spro Zalt arc (fürs leichtere spinnen)

2.   ????    +      Shimano Saragosa 6000
  zu der Rolle fehlt mir noch die passende Rute. Habe an   etwas    gedacht womit ich auch mal nen 80 gr Popper gut werfen kann und wenn ein kleinerer GT beißt diesen dann auch lande 
evtl die Penn Rampage 2 Travel boat (12-20 lbs)
Messerfisch hat ja mit dem Vorgängermodell gefischt. Kann ich mit dieser Rute denn einigermaßen werfen oder ist sie eher zum Pilken gedacht?

Grüße


----------



## messerfisch (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Warst du schon da? Hab Lange nicht hier rein geschaut....

LG Max


----------



## messerfisch (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Ich hatte keine Probleme mit der Rampage zu werfen, interessanter wäre es erstmal zu wissen, wo es hin geht und was du vor hast.

LG Max


----------



## Aspec (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Hallo Zusammen, 

wenn ich mir das hier so anschaue, dann freue ich mich noch mehr...in 3 Wochen geht´s los. 
Ihr habt ja wirklich intensiven Angelurlaub gemacht, das kriege ich in den 2 Wochen so nicht hin. 
Bin in den letzten Jahren zum Urlaubsangler mutiert, da mir einfach die Zeit fehlt. So habe ich mir vor Ort immer irgendeine Ausrüstung gekauft, wo die abenteurlichsten Dinge bei rausgekommen sind und später an Einheimische verschenkt. 

Jetzt möchte ich ein wenig besser vorbereitet sein und mir Ausrüstung mitnehmen: 

Sind in Praslin/La Digue und in Mahe. 
Anforderungen an Material: 
- ausschließlich vom Ufer (evtl. kleine Kanutour) 
- Abends Grundangeln / tagsüber ein wenig spinnen 
(Zeit auch hier begrenzt, Tauchtouren sind auch schon gebucht) 
- gut zu transportieren!!! 

Also wie ihr seht, ist dies kein reiner Angelurlaub. Mir geht es darum abends mit nem Kumpel am Strand zu sitzen, Bierchen zu trinken und dabei die Angel auszupacken. 

Möchte aber auch nicht, das mir das Ding beim ersten Biss um die Ohren fliegt. 

Vielleicht hat hier jemand eine Info, bei Messerfisch war ja schon ALLES dabei :q Würde es gerne auf das Notwendigste reduzieren


----------



## messerfisch (12. April 2018)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Hi, warst du schon da gewesen? Oder fliegst du noch hin? 

LG Max


----------



## robi_N (13. August 2018)

*AW: Seychellen Mahe´*

Hallo zusammen,


hier findet Ihr jede menge Informationen zum angeln auf den Seychellen:


www.köderschlacht.de/angeln-auf-la-digue/


www.köderschlacht.de/angeln-auf-praslin/


----------



## messerfisch (8. September 2019)

So nach langer Zeit steht es fest, nächstes Jahr geht es wieder nach Mahe. Ich habe gerade alles gebucht und bestätigt bekommen.
Mahe fishing 3.0
LG Max


----------



## messerfisch (12. September 2019)

Ich war Heute mal etwas auftackeln....


----------



## messerfisch (27. September 2019)

Heute gab es Post aus Singapur.....
Mal sehen was der Köder kann, auf Wahoo soll der ziemlich gut sein.
LG Max


----------



## messerfisch (11. Oktober 2019)

Dank Frank Buchholz von Haar-Jig.de
Wird es hoffentlich wieder ein schönen UL Spinnfischen auf den Seychellen.
LG Max


----------



## Innos (14. Oktober 2019)

Die sehen aber gut aus. Da muss ich wohl auch nochmal stöbern!


----------



## messerfisch (22. Oktober 2019)

Kann ich dir nur empfehlen, Frank macht echt klasse Köder.
Ich werde euch hoffentlich wieder einige schöne Fangbilder zeigen Können.

LG Max


----------



## messerfisch (30. Oktober 2019)

Gefühlete eine Million Kurbelumdrehungen später war die Rolle voll, die Rute ist eine 50lbs Shimano Reiserute. Der Wahoo kann kommen.


----------



## Innos (1. November 2019)

viel Glück und berichte bitte wie es gelaufen ist


----------



## messerfisch (19. November 2019)

Das mach ich auf jeden Fall!


----------



## messerfisch (6. Januar 2020)

Guten Morgen, so fast alles an Post kam mittlerweile, es fehlen nur noch Kleinigkeiten. Noch 5 Wochen und dann gehts los!


----------



## messerfisch (1. Februar 2020)

Es wird ernst, noch genau 14 Tage dann geht es wieder los. Heute war ich nochmal im Angelgeschäft meines Vertrauens um die letzten Besorgungen zu machen. Jetzt mach ich mich daran alles irgendwie in den Koffer zu bekommen. 
mich melde mich dann vermutlich wieder direkt vom Ort des Geschehens, falls es dort ausreichend Internet gibt.
LG Max


----------



## messerfisch (18. Februar 2020)

Hier mal ein paar Eindrücke.... der Zweite Tag neigt sich dem Ende zu, Heute gab es noch drei Jobfish beim Trolling und eine Menge kleinerer Arten auf die UL Rute vom Strand


----------



## nostradamus (18. Februar 2020)

schöne bilder! danke


----------



## Silverfish1 (18. Februar 2020)

Schöner Bluefin Travelley !


----------



## messerfisch (20. Februar 2020)

Die UL Fischerei klappt hervorragend, gibt jeden Morgen ein paar Fische...Vorgestern beim Trollen gab es bis auf drei kleine Jobfish auf dem Rückweg an den Felsen nichts weiter. Wir waren knapp 5 Stunden raus, keine Vögel, Keine Thun‘s....
LG Max


----------



## messerfisch (20. Februar 2020)

Die drei Jobs und die UL Fische von Heute Morgen.


----------



## messerfisch (22. Februar 2020)

Heute früh dachte ich, ich schnapp mir wieder die UL Rute und mache ein paar Würfe. Erst gab es wieder eine mini Stachelmakrele und danach gab es einen Einschlag, die Rolle leerte sich in knapp 5 Sekunden und dann Abriss.... Ich hab schnell ein neues Vorfach und Köder ran. Keine drei Kurbelumdrehungen später, wieder ein Einschlag. Die Rolle surrte im Dauerton! Schnell waren knapp 100 Meter weg und die Spule heiß.... die Rute, eine 10-30 Gramm UL Rute mit 2500er Saltarc und 0,10er Fireline war bis in das Handteil Krumm, aber der Fisch war zu stoppen! Ich bekam Meter um Meter an Schnur zurück. Knapp 30 Minuten später kam der Fisch in greifbare Nähe und eine große Welle spülte den Fisch auf den Strand und ich griff zu.... Ich schrie glaube ich den ganzen Strand zusammen....Der Yellowfin Trevally ist bis jetzt der größte Fisch des Urlaubes und das auf die Combi und vom Strand aus... In diesem Sinne, gute Nacht
LG Max


----------



## Krallblei (22. Februar 2020)

Wow mit den Tackle. Saugeil.

Glückwunsch


----------



## flo1980 (22. Februar 2020)

Geiler Fisch!!!
Unglaublich, dass du den am UL raus bekommen hast!


----------



## messerfisch (23. Februar 2020)

Guten Morgen, ich bin gerade von der morgendlichen UL Tour rein, Heute haben die großen Fische Rücksicht auf mich genommen. Aber es war trotzdem das ergiebigste UL fischen.
Ich geh jetzt erstmal frühstücken!
LG Max


----------



## messerfisch (23. Februar 2020)

flo1980 schrieb:


> Geiler Fisch!!!
> Unglaublich, dass du den am UL raus bekommen hast!


Hätte ich auch nicht gedacht.... Aber es ging ja alles gut aus.


----------



## messerfisch (23. Februar 2020)

Gestern Abend bin ich dann nochmal mit dem Boot raus, aber auf Grund des immer noch sehr starken Windes mussten wir unter Land schleppen. Mehr als ein Bonito und ein Bluefin Trevally war aber leider nicht zu landen...


----------



## Krallblei (23. Februar 2020)

Geiler Viecher. 

Du das ist kein Bonito. Sondern ein Little Thunny. Aber auch Wurst. Schöne Fische.

Respekt an deinen Trevally. Aber wohl Sandstrand? 

Mit der Kombi würdest bei mir nix rausziehen aus Hornhechte.

Mach weiter und Berichte! Würde mich auch gerne über weitere Bilder freuen. Standort, Strand einfach alles.

Danke


----------



## Krallblei (23. Februar 2020)

UltraLight....UL am Brandungsriff

Hier knüppelharte 100gr. und 5000 Daiwa


----------



## Bastardmakrele (23. Februar 2020)

messerfisch schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, ich bin gerade von der morgendlichen UL Tour rein, Heute haben die großen Fische Rücksicht auf mich genommen. Aber es war trotzdem das ergiebigste UL fischen.
> 
> Richtig gut was du da raus ziehst! Wirklich tolles Revier


----------



## messerfisch (25. Februar 2020)

Heute konnte ich mir endlich meinen Kindheitstraum erfüllen, einen Wahoo! Und dann noch auf das eigene Tackle und Köder.
Es war ein Hammer Tag, Heute sind Henry und ich mit einem Freund von Ihm raus. Das war ein unvergessliches Ergebnis, so viel Fisch. Schade das hier wirklich alles mitgenommen wird. Ich denke wir haben mit dem Trolling und Bottomfishing knapp 150 KG Fisch gefangen!
Ich merke wirklich jeden Muskel.
In diesem Sinne, gute Nacht


----------



## Bastardmakrele (25. Februar 2020)

messerfisch schrieb:


> Schade das hier wirklich alles mitgenommen wird



Richtig reflektiert, und freut mich dass du das so siehst....aber dennoch toll sowas mal miterleben zu können. Ich gönne es dir


----------



## messerfisch (25. Februar 2020)

Leider waren auch fast alle Fisch, Vorallem die Grouper schon tot als Sie oben waren. Wir haben zwischen 45-73 Metern gefischt.
LG Max


----------



## Tomasz (26. Februar 2020)

Schöne Fische hast Du da gefangen. Der Yellowfin Trevally vom Ufer war sicher ein großartiges Erlebnis. Danke, dass Du uns täglich auf dem Laufenden hältst.
Viel Spaß noch und eine paar spannende Drills.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Krallblei (26. Februar 2020)

lief!!!!

Danke


----------



## messerfisch (26. Februar 2020)

Heute musste ich erstmal eine kleine Pause einlegen, die Hände sind Gestern mehr als geschunden gewesen. Gestern beim fischen regnete es leider non stop, quasi Wasser von oben und unten.
Der Wetterbericht für die nächsten Tage sieht nicht all zu gut aus fürs Bootsfischen, viel Wind. Morgen früh versuche ich deshalb wieder mein Glück mit der UL Rute.
Heute war ich mal etwas die Insel erkunden, war auch mal ganz nett.
LG Max


----------



## messerfisch (27. Februar 2020)

Leider hat mir auch Heute da Wetter einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht! Letze Nacht dachte ich das Haus fliegt weg! So heftigen Sturm und Regen hab ich hier noch nicht erlebt. Heute war das Wasser überall trüb und an Fischen war nicht zu denken. Ich hoffe Morgen wird es besser.
LG Max


----------



## messerfisch (28. Februar 2020)

Heute hab ich den Nachmittag nochmal genutzt zum rausfahren, da Morgen das Wetter kippen soll.
In der Bucht direkt, an den Korallen war es mit am produktivsten, ein großer Yellowfin Trevally, Baby GT und Barracuda. Wir hätten mal in der Bucht bleiben sollen, aber Henry wollte unbedingt noch weiter und so kämpften wir uns bis Therese.Die See war schon sehr rau. Aber außer einem kleinen Jobfish tat sich garnichts mehr.
Ich hoffe ich habe noch mal die Chance die Tage raus zu kommen. Aber der Wetterbericht sieht nicht so gut aus. Aber UL vom Strand sollte klappen....
Gute Nacht


----------



## nostradamus (28. Februar 2020)

Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## Krallblei (29. Februar 2020)

Des scheint alles so einfach bei dir. 

Das Rote Meer ist einfach zu gross.  Dagegen ist der Indische Ozean einfach ein Teich.... (ironie an)

Spass beiseite. Danke für deine Rückmeldungen. Gerne mehr davon.


----------



## messerfisch (2. März 2020)

Heute hat sich das Wetter etwas beruhigt gehabt von dem Sturm vor 2 Tagen. Ich habe mir mal das Kajak für knapp 30 Minuten geschnappt und mal geguckt was an meiner lieblings Stelle los ist.
Bis auf einen Meter Plus Barracuda der zwei mal daneben geschnappt hat, blieben nur ein kleiner Needlefish und ein kleiner Barracuda hängen.
Morgen früh werde ich wenn das Wetter es erlaubt nochmal mit der UL Rute los ziehen.

Liebe Grüße Max


----------



## messerfisch (3. März 2020)

Leider ist aus dem UL fischen Heute früh nichts geworden....Ich denke die Rute hat ihren Dienst getan. Was meint Ihr, Materialermüdung? Die ist einfach beim werfen direkt über dem unteren, ersten Verbindungszapfen geknickt.
Also muss Morgen früh die 80 Gramm Rute herhalten.
LG Max


----------



## messerfisch (4. März 2020)

Das Wetter macht mir leider die Letzen Tage einen Strich durch die Rechnung, Boot ist nicht möglich und vom Strand geht auch nix mehr. Auf die guten Strände steht der Wind voll drauf. Ich werde wohl nochmal auf die Wind abgewannte Seite gehen und zur Riffkante raus waten.
LG Max


----------



## nostradamus (4. März 2020)

hi,
naja so ein feines rütchen ist halt empfindlich. ein schlag genügt schon und sie ist hin....

gruß
mario


----------



## messerfisch (4. März 2020)

Ich hab mal Ebend die Beilage zum Redsnapper gefangen. Ich bin mal gespannt wie die Süßwasser Garnelen schmecken.
Fischen ist weiterhin nicht möglich und der Abflug am Samstag rückt immer näher.
LG Max


----------



## messerfisch (6. März 2020)

Tja was soll ich sagen, ich konnte leider nicht mehr fischen gehen, wir hatten die letzten beiden Tage hier sehr heftigenTropensturm. Das Wetter beruhigt sich allmählich aber wieder und ich hab den Koffer leider schon gepackt.
Ich denke im Großen und Ganzen war es trotzdem mehr als ich mir je erträumt hätte.
Ich habe meinen lang erträumten Wahoo gefangen und eine ganze Menge anderer toller Fische. Nur mit Abstand der schönste Fang für mich war der Yellowfin Trevally vom Strand in der Anse Luise.... von dem Erlebnis werde ich das eine Jahr bis zum nächsten Urlaub hier sicher überleben. Die Unterkunft ist quasi auch schon gebucht, fehlen nur noch die passenden Flüge.
Leider geht Morgen um 18:40 der Flieger zurück nach Deutschland, zurück kümmere ich erstmal um eine neue UL Rute, habt ihr Vorschläge für mich? Die Rute sollte auch wieder eine Reiserute sein, sprich mehrfach geteilt und 2,2-2,4 Meter sein und wieder um die 10-30 WG haben.
LG Max


----------



## messerfisch (6. März 2020)

Hier nochmal einige schöne Fische...
LG Max


----------



## messerfisch (9. März 2020)

Nach dem Urlaub ist ja vor dem Urlaub!
Leider hat mich die Realität wieder, kein schönes Wetter hier bei euch!
Aber der nächste Seychellen Trip ist quasi schon so gut wie gebucht! Die Unterkunft ist reserviert, fehlen nur noch die passenden Flüge.
LG Max


----------



## nostradamus (9. März 2020)

Danke Max für die ganzen Infos!  Freue mich auf deinen nächsten Urlaub. 
Schade das du wenig feedback bekommen hast ...


----------



## messerfisch (10. März 2020)

Danke dir, ich mich auch! Und so lange ist das ja auch nicht mehr hin....
LG Max


----------



## Tomasz (10. März 2020)

Ein paar wirklich schöne Fische hast Du gefangen und an den Yellowfin wirst Du sicher noch lange gern zurückdenken.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## messerfisch (11. März 2020)

Das denke ich auch


----------



## moochi (11. März 2020)

Hey Max,

danke fürs teilen! Ich hab gerne deine Beiträge über die Seychellen verfolgt. Immer weiter so!
Ich hatte auch das Glück vorletztes Jahr den Seychellen gewesen zu sein. Fokus lag zwar am Urlaub machen und entspannen aber ich habe es mir nicht nehmen lassen auch ab und zu vom Ufer zu angeln. Eigentlich wollte ich auch mal mit einem Guide raus aber alleine ohne Mitangler war mir das dann doch etwas zu teuer...
Paar Fische wie Barracuda, Snapper und Lippfische konnte ich auch überlisten.
Top Köder bei mir der Spöket.
Wenn ich die Bilder sehe, hab ich glatt wieder Fernweh 

Lg Chi


----------



## messerfisch (15. März 2020)

Und wie viele Bisse hat der Spöket überlebt?
LG Max


----------



## Krallblei (16. März 2020)

DANKE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lorenz (16. März 2020)

Petri! 
Ich freu mich für alle, die jetzt nochmal weggekommen sind. Meine Tour muss ich leider verschieben. 

Der Spöket (und der Salmo Slider) gefällt mir auch; zumal für den Preis. V.a. der Spöket könnte aber größere Ösen haben.


----------



## moochi (17. März 2020)

messerfisch schrieb:


> Und wie viele Bisse hat der Spöket überlebt?



Der Spöket war neu als ich ihn mitnahm. So wie auf dem Bild sah er bereits nach einpaar Attacken aus, hat aber trotzdem gefangen...
Sprengring und Drilling mussten nur gewechselt werden...


----------



## messerfisch (13. Juli 2020)

Wer rastet, rostet. Da ja leider meine leichte Rute zu Bruch ging hab ich jetzt mal eine neue geordert. Und gleich noch ein paar von den erfolgreichen Gummis, in der Hoffnung sie nächstes Jahr im Indischen Ozean Baden gehen zu lassen.
LG Max


----------



## Bastardmakrele (15. Juli 2020)

messerfisch schrieb:


> Wer rastet, rostet. Da ja leider meine leichte Rute zu Bruch ging hab ich jetzt mal eine neue geordert. Und gleich noch ein paar von den erfolgreichen Gummis, in der Hoffnung sie nächstes Jahr im Indischen Ozean Baden gehen zu lassen.
> LG Max


Hey Max, die Quadra Safar hab ich mir auch als Ersatzrute zugelegt und muss sagen ich bin sehr sehr positiv von Ihr angetahn. Verbindungen Sitzen gut, Ringaufteilung top und kräftiges Rückrad was man ordentlich aufladen kann. Man darf bei dem Preis keine Wunderwaffe erwarten, aber Preis/ Leistung ist echt gut.


----------



## messerfisch (16. Juli 2020)

Das klingt erstmal gut, ich hab die ja auch nur als Fun Rute mit. Und dafür muss ich sagen macht sie echt einen guten Eindruck. Bin sehr gespannt ob sich damit die kleinen Köder auch gut werden lassen. Hauptsache man darf/kann nächstes Jahr überhaupt dort wieder hin reisen.
LG


----------



## Rheinangler (13. Oktober 2021)

Sehr aufschlussreicher und interessanter Thread - Dickes Danke dafür an Messerfisch. Ich habe nun im November auch das große Glück, für 14 Tage auf die Seychellen zu reisen und dort mit einem Segelkatamaran die Inselwelt bestaunen zu dürfen. Ich hoffe, dass ich den Spagat zwichen Erholungsurlaub mit Frau und Freunden und (heimlichen) Angeltrip gewuppt bekomme. 3 Reiseruten (von schwer bis leicht) samt passender Rolle sind geplant. Köder habe ich satt vom Mefofischen, der eine oder andere Oberflächenköder folgt noch, Fusselköder von Frank Buchholz habe ich auch noch in meinen Kisten. Bin sehr gespannt, was mich dort erwartet. Werde nach meiner Rückkehr Ende November mal berichten, damit der Thread am leben bleibt.

VG Stefan


----------



## Rheinangler (29. November 2021)

Soooo, da bin ich wieder. Gestern zurück gekommen von einer 14Tg. Katamaranreise auf die Seychellen. 

Ein wirklich tolles Reiseziel aber auch Angelrevier, wo mir allerdings trotz vieler Versuche die Fische auch nicht ins Boot gesprungen sind. Beim reinen Spinnfischen vom ankernden Boot konnte ich trotz vieler unterschiedlicher Köder tatsächlich nur 2 Fische fangen. Einer sah aus wie ein kleines, fettes Petermännchen in weiß - gebissen auf kleinen Haarjig, geführt am Grund. Und der andere war eine kleine Stachelmakrelenart, die den Meerforellenwobbler attackiert hat und sich dann in der Flanke gehakt hat. Ein wirklich riesiger Baracuda - der sich einige Tage lang unter unserem Boot einquartiert hatte - ließ sich mit Kunstködern nicht zum Biss überreden. Vermutlich hätte ich es mit blutigem Naturköder versuchen müssen. Die hatte ich nicht zur Hand. Vielleicht war es auch gut so, da die Erfolgsaussichten den Fisch auf dem verankertem Boot zu landen, gering gewesen wären. Vermutlich hätte ich Ihn samt Köder im Maul in der Ankerkette verludert. 
Das Grund für die geringen Fänge vom verankerten Boot lag vermutlich darin, dass wir immer auf glattem Sandboden in ca. 8 Meter Tiefe - weit vorm Strand und der Brandungslinie - geankert haben. Da war tatsächlich nichts an Fisch zu sehen - außer ab un zu mal ein für mich anglerisch uninteressanter Stachelrochen. Abends wurden wir von Schiffshalterfischen besucht, die sich von Hand mit Brot füttern ließen - die hätte ich leicht fangen können, aber das habe ich mir erspart. Wenn Fisch, dann wollte ich auch was kulinarisch verwertbares fangen. 

Insgesamt habe ich an unseren Ankerplätzen sehr wenig Fische gesehen - die Unterwasserwelt der Seychellen ist wohl arg in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Die Korallenriffe sind so gut wie völlig zerstört, nachdem 2018 El Ninjo zugeschlagen hatte.

Auf den 2 längeren Fahrstrecken zwischen der Hauptinsel Mahe und Praslin / La Dique konnte ich dann allerdings meine 14bis20lbs. Bootsrute fürs Trolling einsetzen und bekam in Summe auch 7 spektakuläre Anbisse mit Vollsprintrun und Aktion. Die ersten beiden Anbisse konnte ich im Ergebnis leider nicht verwerten. Der zweite Fisch hing zwar kurz, allerdings habe ich den Fisch direkt nach der Kontaktaufnahme verloren, leider dann auch samt Köder. 
Ich hatte gut 4 Meter 80er Fluo per Knoten direkt an meine geflochtene Schnur geknüpft - ob der Knoten die Schwachstelle war? Keine Ahnung. Der Fisch kam nach der Kontaktaufnahme an die Oberfläche. Obwohl es gute 60-70 Meter weit weg war, würde ich sagen, dass ein ordentlicher Wahoo war. Den Abriss habe ich auf den Knoten geschoben und dann nochmal sorgfältig neu aufgetackelt. Leider habe ich dann einen weiteren Fisch samt Köder nach kurzem Drill verloren - wieder war die gefochtene gerissen, diesesmal allerdings nicht glatt, sondern ausgefranst. Sehr ärgerlich; der Tackle Dealer vor Ort meinte grinsend, dass Wahoo´s "very clever" seien. Keine Ahnung, was er genau meinte - vielleicht ist der Fisch mit offenem Maul durch die geflochtene Schnur gerauscht und hat diese gekappt. Viel Widerstand konnte ich nicht aufbauen und ich würde auch sagen, dass ich ordentliche Knoten gemacht habe - die ich beim vorherigen Zugtest auch nicht zerreißen konnte. K.A - die Fische und Köder waren auf jeden Fall weg.

Danach habe ich auf meine seit Jahren bewährte Norwegenmontage umgestellt und ein 2 Meter Monovorfach samt Wirbel und Sprengring angeknotet. Das hat dann auch die nächsten Bisse ohne nochmaligem Abriss ausgehalten. Einen Aussteiger gab es noch, aber auch drei schöne Bonito´s konnte ich landen. Tolle Fische mit einer unglaublichen Energie - wie Seelachs auf Droge... Obendrein noch superlecker, wenn man sie als Filetsteak für 2x2 Minuten brät. Davon hätte ich gerne mehr gefangen. Die Trollinggelegenheiten waren allerdings selten und oft nur relativ kurz. Jagende Fisch oder aussichtsreiche Flachstellen wurden leider nicht gezielt angesteuert, wie ich es beim einem reinen Angelurlaub natürlich gemacht hätte. 

Alles in allem hatte ich einen schönen, spannenden Urlaub mit Freunden und konnte nebenbei noch schön angeln und tolle Fische fangen. Nicht so viele, wie ich vielleicht im Vorfeld vermutet habe - aber schön war es trotzdem. Die professionellen Trollingschiffe haben mir am letzten Tag im Hafen gezeigt was möglich ist. Eines davon hatte z.B. einen tollen schwarzen Marlin, einen Wahoo, einen Amberjack (würde ich sagen..?) und 3 schöne Bonitos gefangen. 

In so einem Revier würde ich schon mal gerne einen reinen Angelurlaub machen. Die Kosten von 3000-5000€ für eine halbtages Ausfahrt auf einem der protzigen Boote sind mir allerdings dann schon zu teuer. Es mag aber vielleicht auch günstigere Alternativen dort geben - insgesamt sind die Seychellen allerdings schon sehr hochpreisig in allem. Nach 14 Tagen in der Hitze bin ich nun ganz froh wieder zuhause zu sein.


----------



## Krallblei (29. November 2021)

Danke für den Bericht. Da hattest bestimmt eine tolle Zeit auf dem Boot. Umso schwerer jetzt die Zeit hier


----------



## Rheinangler (30. November 2021)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Danke für den Bericht. Da hattest bestimmt eine tolle Zeit auf dem Boot. Umso schwerer jetzt die Zeit hier


Ja. Die Zeit war toll und die Angelei im Warmwasser auf Räuber hat mich schon angefixt - nicht vergleichbar mit Norwegen, auch wenn die Angelei dort auch sehr schon ist. Aber Warmwasserräuber haben deutlich mehr Bums. Ich verfolge Deine Ägypten Trips immer mit Freude. Die Fische dort sind vergleichbar mit denen die man im indischen Ozeam fängt, die Kosten pro Ausfahrt dürften allerdings deutlich geringer sein. Kannst Du dort einen professionellen, verlässlichen Anbieter für reine Angeltrips empfehlen?


----------



## Krallblei (30. November 2021)

Klar kenn ich die. Kosten aber halt auch dementsprechend..Sind aber eher rar..

Ansonsten mich..


----------



## Wollebre (1. Dezember 2021)

Sobald sich die Corona Situation gebessert hat und ohne Maske geflogen werden kann. Gehts nicht auf die Haptinseln, sondern zur Nachbarinsel Praslin.
War in Asien bsher in Indonesien, Thailand (lohnt nicht wegen Angeln) und Malediven. Scheint je nach Jahreszeit auch ein nteressantes Revier zu sein. 
Mein deutscher Buddy lebt dort und veranstaltet Angeltouren mit eigenem Schiff.
Die von dir genannten Preise noch nicht von ihm gehört. Werde aber mal nachfassen und wo seine Schmerzgrenze ist.....

Für jeden Monat stellt er einen Lagebericht ins Big Game Board ein.
www.big-game-board.net/index.php?thread/18390-neuer-report-vom-30-11-2021-online-by-www-seychelles-fishing-com-generelle-infor/&postID=125439#25439


----------



## NaabMäx (1. Dezember 2021)

Wollebre schrieb:


> Sobald sich die Corona Situation gebessert hat und ohne Maske geflogen werden kann. Gehts nicht auf die Haptinseln, sondern zur Nachbarinsel Praslin.
> War in Asien bsher in Indonesien, Thailand (lohnt nicht wegen Angeln) und Malediven. Scheint je nach Jahreszeit auch ein nteressantes Revier zu sein.
> Mein deutscher Buddy lebt dort und veranstaltet Angeltouren mit eigenem Schiff.
> Die von dir genannten Preise noch nicht von ihm gehört. Werde aber mal nachfassen und wo seine Schmerzgrenze ist.....
> ...


Sauber der Hundszahntun - krasser Kämpfer.


----------



## Rheinangler (1. Dezember 2021)

Wollebre schrieb:


> Sobald sich die Corona Situation gebessert hat und ohne Maske geflogen werden kann. Gehts nicht auf die Haptinseln, sondern zur Nachbarinsel Praslin.
> War in Asien bsher in Indonesien, Thailand (lohnt nicht wegen Angeln) und Malediven. Scheint je nach Jahreszeit auch ein nteressantes Revier zu sein.
> Mein deutscher Buddy lebt dort und veranstaltet Angeltouren mit eigenem Schiff.
> Die von dir genannten Preise noch nicht von ihm gehört. Werde aber mal nachfassen und wo seine Schmerzgrenze ist.....
> ...


Die Preise stammen von Anbietern die Ihren Sitz im Luxushafen auf Mahe haben. Das ist mit Sicherheit nicht der Normalpreis - da tauchen eigentlich nur Kunden auf, die richtig Kohle haben und die es nicht juckt soviel Geld für eine Charter auszugeben. Auf Praslin ist es alles etwas beschaulicher und vermutlich auch günstiger. Muss ja kein 10Meter Boot mit 2x 250PS am Heck sein.


----------



## Lorenz (1. Dezember 2021)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Auf Praslin ist es alles etwas beschaulicher und vermutlich auch günstiger. Muss ja kein 10Meter Boot mit 2x 250PS am Heck sein.


Was für Boote und Preisklassen gibt es denn noch so und was bieten die (jiggen, Spinnfischen,...?)?


----------



## nostradamus (1. Dezember 2021)

Hi,
ein Preis würde mich auch interessieren.
danke


----------



## Rheinangler (2. Dezember 2021)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi,
> ein Preis würde mich auch interessieren.
> danke


Wenn Du folgenden Link anklickst, landest Du im Big Game Board und von dort geht es weiter auf die Seite zum Seychellen fischen.









						Neuer Report vom 30.11.2021 online by www.seychelles-fishing.com - Generelle Informationen & aktuelle Reports zum Angeln auf den Seychellen - Big Game Fischen - Big Game Fishing Board
					

Hallo Ihr alle,ruhiges Wetter gestattete reichlich Angelei hier, und wenn diese auch nicht durchgehend gut war kamen doch bei allen Techniken sehenswerte Fische raus, die wohl jeder gerne fangen würde.Report hier lesen.Petri Heil & beste Grüsse,Daniel…




					www.big-game-board.net
				




Da findest Du auch ca. Preise für Boote angegeben, die deutlich günstiger sind. Ich persönlich habe allerdings solche Preise vor Ort auf Praslin nirgendwo angeschlagen gesehen - habe auch nicht danach gefragt.


----------



## nostradamus (2. Dezember 2021)

Danke!

Du meinst auf Praslin waren die Preise günstiger oder teurer?


----------



## Rheinangler (2. Dezember 2021)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Du meinst auf Praslin waren die Preise günstiger oder teurer?


Das weiss ich nicht - ich habe auf Praslin keine Preise für Charterboote gesehen. 

Auf der Internetseite https://www.seychelles-fishing.com/deutsch-start/ findest Du allgemeine Angaben zu Preisen von Charterbooten. Diese weichen von den Preisen die ich gesehen habe, deutlich ab. Vielleicht kannst Du Dich da konkreter informieren?


----------



## messerfisch (6. Januar 2022)

Frohes neues Jahr euch, so wie es scheint gehts wohl Ende März wieder nach Mahe‘ so Corona will…. Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden!
LG Max


----------



## Krallblei (6. Januar 2022)

Ja bitte!!!


----------



## messerfisch (20. Januar 2022)

Guten Abend, also am 15.3 gehts los. Ich bin sehr gespannt ob dank Corona alles klappt…
Die ganzen drei Wochen die ich da sein werde steht mir ein Kajak zur freien Verfügung und wenn die See mitspielt auch wieder einige Bootstouren. Ich hab mir als Ersatz für die auf der letzten Tour zu Bruch gegangen UL Rute eine Westin W3 in 3 Meter und 7-30gr WG geholt und als Backup für die Westin eine DAM Quadra Safari. Also sollte dem Uferfischen nichts im Wege stehen. Als Gummiköder haben sie die Z-Mann Gummis das letzte mal im Punkto Haltbarkeit sehr bewehrt und werden dieses Mal wieder mitkommen.
LG


----------



## Rheinangler (21. Januar 2022)

messerfisch schrieb:


> Guten Abend, also am 15.3 gehts los. Ich bin sehr gespannt ob dank Corona alles klappt…
> Die ganzen drei Wochen die ich da sein werde steht mir ein Kajak zur freien Verfügung und wenn die See mitspielt auch wieder einige Bootstouren. Ich hab mir als Ersatz für die auf der letzten Tour zu Bruch gegangen UL Rute eine Westin W3 in 3 Meter und 7-30gr WG geholt und als Backup für die Westin eine DAM Quadra Safari. Also sollte dem Uferfischen nichts im Wege stehen. Als Gummiköder haben sie die Z-Mann Gummis das letzte mal im Punkto Haltbarkeit sehr bewehrt und werden dieses Mal wieder mitkommen.
> LG


Bin sehr gespannt auf Deinen Bericht. Viele Spass und viel Erfolg. VG


----------



## messerfisch (21. Januar 2022)

Wenn ich es schaffe und das Internet es zulässt geb ich euch ein Tägliches Update. Ich hoffe das Wetter spielt dieses Mal besser mit als beim Letzten Urlaub.


----------



## cheynei (31. Januar 2022)

Hallo messerfisch wie lange bleibst du? Ich bin ab dem 09.04 ebenfalls auf Mahe, vielleicht passt es für eine gemeinsame Tour? Melde dich!

Wir waren im Oktober zum ersten Mal dort. 
Da sind wir drei Täglich auf Mahe gewesen, ich bin an zwei Tagen mit dem Kajak raus und habe neben etlichen Needelfish an jedem Tag einen Bonito gefangen. Wäre sicher mehr gegangen, aber mit dem Bonito zwischen den Beinen lässt sich nicht paddeln…
Von dort aus waren wir auf la Digue, dort habe ich von der Riffkante bzw von Felsen außerhalb der Bucht gefischt. Neben Kleinkram drei Trevallys um die 3 Kg, die durften mit in den Bungalow.
Danach kam der Stop auf Praslin. Hier hatte ich schon vor meiner Anreise Kontakt zu Daniel aufgenommen, dieser gab mir sehr gute Tips und vermittelte uns eine halbtags Tour zum Light Jigging.
Die Frage zum Preis kam ja bereits auf, 600€ kostet der Spaß. Die Tour war ihr Geld wert, mein Sohn und ich fingen reichlich. Fotos sind davon im Oktober fishing Report, den Daniel monatlich rausgibt.
Fotos haben wir eindeutig zu wenig gemacht…


----------



## messerfisch (11. Februar 2022)

Hi chenyei, ich bin vom 18.3-11.4 dort.
LG


----------



## cheynei (17. Februar 2022)

Hallo Messerfisch, ich bin erst ab dem 09.04 auf Mahe. Wird etwas knapp mit einer eventuellen gemeinsamen Tour, schade!


----------



## messerfisch (17. Februar 2022)

Wie gesagt ich werde wieder so eine Art Tagesreport machen. Damit kannst du ja eventuell auch etwas anfangen bezüglich Spots etc.
Lg


----------



## messerfisch (18. Februar 2022)

Ihr könnt euch nicht vorstellen was es für ein Aufwand war diese Grünen Schläuche von dieser bestimmten Firma zu bekommen, jetzt sind die Spring Wire Loop Protector Endlich da


----------



## magut (18. Februar 2022)

Wie bzw wofür verwendest du die ???


----------



## Rheinangler (18. Februar 2022)

messerfisch schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 399242
> 
> Ihr könnt euch nicht vorstellen was es für ein Aufwand war diese Grünen Schläuche von dieser bestimmten Firma zu bekommen, jetzt sind die Spring Wire Loop Protector Endlich da


Vorfreude ist tatsächlich die größte Freude. Wirst Du auf dem kommenden Seychellen Trip dann auch Trolling vom "echten" Boot betreiben? Für´s Hotel Kayak wirkt der Köder leicht oversized, zumal Du die notwendigen Geschwindigkeiten wohl nicht hinbekommen dürftest.. ;-)

Trolling in dem Revier ist ja wirklich ne spannende Sache. Ich vermisse die jaulenden Bremsen und die Ungewissheit was da am anderen Ende der Schnur tobt.


----------



## messerfisch (18. Februar 2022)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Vorfreude ist tatsächlich die größte Freude. Wirst Du auf dem kommenden Seychellen Trip dann auch Trolling vom "echten" Boot betreiben? Für´s Hotel Kayak wirkt der Köder leicht oversized, zumal Du die notwendigen Geschwindigkeiten wohl nicht hinbekommen dürftest.. ;-)
> 
> Trolling in dem Revier ist ja wirklich ne spannende Sache. Ich vermisse die jaulenden Bremsen und die Ungewissheit was da am anderen Ende der Schnur tobt.


Hi Rheinangler, Ich hoffe doch sehr das dass Wetter dieses Mal besser mitmacht als beim letzten Mal. Wenn alles klappt schleppe ich Inselnah und in Richtung offenes Meer. Vielleicht klappt es dieses Mal ja wieder mit einem Wahoo. Dafür sind dann diese Köder und einige andere. Mit dem Boot gehts hoffentlich mehr als einmal raus.
LG


----------



## messerfisch (19. Februar 2022)

Heute kam nochmal etwas fürs Strand UL Fischen an, mit den CustaZ von Z-Mann lief es ja schon super, nun gesellen sich die Gummis noch dazu…
LG


----------



## messerfisch (19. Februar 2022)

magut schrieb:


> Wie bzw wofür verwendest du die ???


Das sind Schnurschutzschläuche, allerdings haben sie einen Draht drin und sind somit um einiges robuster im Abrieb und gegen Zähne als normal Schläuche. Die Kosten auch nicht wirklich mehr als ein normaler Schlauch. Allerdings braucht so etwas spezielles hierzulande keiner und dem entsprechend schwer war es die günstig zu bekommen. Ein Big Game Shop aus Frankreich hatte die, allerdings kam das Porto schon 18,29 bis hier her….
LG


----------



## magut (19. Februar 2022)

Kommt das über das vorfach?


----------



## Lorenz (19. Februar 2022)

magut schrieb:


> Kommt das über das vorfach?


Über die Schlaufe vorne am Wirbel.








						Loop Protectors 10 Stück - versch. Größen, 2,40 €
					

Vielseitige Spiral-Loop-Protectors zum Vermeiden von Schnurbruch, einsetzbar für Monofil und Stahl Länge: 110mm Achtung, bei Bestellung von Staffelmengen er




					www.tackle24.de


----------



## messerfisch (19. Februar 2022)

magut schrieb:


> Kommt das über das vorfach?



Da ich alles mit Quetschhülsen mache kommt der Schlauch über alle Schlaufen. Die am Haken und die am Wirbel. Damit die Schnur nicht aufraut. Durch die relativ hohen Schleppgeschwindigkeiten und durch die recht hohen Ködergewichte und Wasserwiederstände ist die Belastung an den Schlaufen extrem hoch.
Wobei der Große in der Mitte ja kaum Wasserwiederstand hat. Der wiegt nur viel, aber der große orangene macht Druck als hättest du einen 25 Pfund Karpfen quer gehakt


----------



## Bastardmakrele (19. Februar 2022)

messerfisch schrieb:


> Ein Big Game Shop aus Frankreich hatte die, allerdings kam das Porto schon 18,29 bis hier her….


Klingt nach Pechextreme, schöne Köder hast du dir auf jeden Fall zugelegt, drück dir die Daumen dass du wieder Wahoo mit deinem Gerät fängst.


----------



## messerfisch (19. Februar 2022)

Bastardmakrele schrieb:


> Klingt nach Pechextreme, schöne Köder hast du dir auf jeden Fall zugelegt, drück dir die Daumen dass du wieder Wahoo mit deinem Gerät fängst.


Ja genau, das ist der Shop. Wenn ich dir alle Köder zeigen würde, würdest du unfallen


----------



## Bastardmakrele (19. Februar 2022)

Wenn es dir keine Umstände macht dann lad ein Photo hoch, würde mich sehr interessieren was du in deinen Koffer gepackt hast.


----------



## messerfisch (20. Februar 2022)

Bastardmakrele schrieb:


> Wenn es dir keine Umstände macht dann lad ein Photo hoch, würde mich sehr interessieren was du in deinen Koffer gepackt hast.


In 24 Tagen gehts los, wenn ich packe schick ich ein Bild. Ist aber eine Menge da ich ja von UL bis 50lbs packen muss. Und ich für meinen Freund vor Ort auch noch Tackle mitbringe.
Letztes Mal waren es 27 Kilo, dieses Mal darf ich aber maximal 23 haben
Aber extra Gepäck ist schon dazu gebucht.
LG


----------



## Rheinangler (21. Februar 2022)

messerfisch schrieb:


> Hi Rheinangler, Ich hoffe doch sehr das dass Wetter dieses Mal besser mitmacht als beim letzten Mal. Wenn alles klappt schleppe ich Inselnah und in Richtung offenes Meer. Vielleicht klappt es dieses Mal ja wieder mit einem Wahoo. Dafür sind dann diese Köder und einige andere. Mit dem Boot gehts hoffentlich mehr als einmal raus.
> LG


Sehr geil... wo genau wirst Du auf den Seychellen sein? Liegt das Boot an "Deinem" Strand und wieviel kostet Dich so ein Trip dann? Ich würde echt gerne nochmal dahin. Das Schleppfischen hat mich echt total angefixt. Zudem tolle, sehr relaxte Destination, angenehmes Klima, tolle Fische - alles wirklich sehr entspannt.


----------



## messerfisch (21. Februar 2022)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Sehr geil... wo genau wirst Du auf den Seychellen sein? Liegt das Boot an "Deinem" Strand und wieviel kostet Dich so ein Trip dann? Ich würde echt gerne nochmal dahin. Das Schleppfischen hat mich echt total angefixt. Zudem tolle, sehr relaxte Destination, angenehmes Klima, tolle Fische - alles wirklich sehr entspannt.


Ich bin für 3,5 Wochen auf Mahe, genauer gesagt im Westen der Insel. Bei Boote sind dieses Mal knappe 15 Autominuten von meinem Freund entfernt, in der Anse a la Mouche. Ich wohne dieses Mal aber nicht direkt an der Bucht. Bei meinem letzten Besuch habe ich einen sehr netten Freund kennengelernt der mich zu sich eingeladen hat. Bei den Bootstouren einige ich mich meist mit einem Einheimischen auf den Sprit der Tour plus einige Fische die meist ich fange.
LG


----------



## messerfisch (21. Februar 2022)

Für den Flug zahle ich jetzt 672 und für die ganze Zeit Mietauto 1200 glaube ich. Plus den Sprit und das Essen vor Ort, wovon ich hoffentlich einen ordentlichen Beitrag in Fischform leiten werde. Die UL Strand Geschichte ist da auf jeden Fall ein Garant für volle Teller. Mein Freund vor Ort hat auch mehrere Kajaks und einen Pickup mit dem wir die Kajaks theoretisch überallhin bringen könnten.


----------



## Rheinangler (21. Februar 2022)

messerfisch schrieb:


> Ich bin für 3,5 Wochen auf Mahe, genauer gesagt im Westen der Insel. Bei Boote sind dieses Mal knappe 15 Autominuten von meinem Freund entfernt, in der Anse a la Mouche. Ich wohne dieses Mal aber nicht direkt an der Bucht. Bei meinem letzten Besuch habe ich einen sehr netten Freund kennengelernt der mich zu sich eingeladen hat. Bei den Bootstouren einige ich mich meist mit einem Einheimischen auf den Sprit der Tour plus einige Fische die meist ich fange.
> LG


Das ist natürlich optimal, wenn man jemanden vor Ort kennt. Die Leute sind wirklich sehr offen und auch ehrlich, das hat mich auch begeistert. 
Ich habe am besten beim Schleppen vor der Baie Lazare gefangen. Ich meine, dass der Strand auch Anse Takamaka hieß - kann das aber auf Google nicht nachvollziehen. Mietwagen ist schon eine sportliche Angelegenheit auf Mahé, im fahren sind die Einheimischen durchaus forsch unterwegs. Ne Fahrt im öffentlichen Bus ist vergleichbar mit dem Musikexpress auf dem hiesigen Rummel.... Dann noch Linksverkehr....


----------



## messerfisch (21. Februar 2022)

Die Ecke im Baie Lazare und Police Bay simd gute Spots für das Inselnahe schleppen, gerade um die zwei vorgelagerten Felsen.  Dort habe ich 2015 schöne Dogthooth Tuna bis 10 Kilo gefangen. 

Ja das Mietauto ist eine Hausnummer aber für mich die beste Möglichkeit um schnell ein paar Uferspots abzuklappern. Und die Anse Luise, das ist die Bucht in der es das letzte mal richtig gut lief vom Strand ist keine 10 Minuten weit weg.


----------



## messerfisch (9. März 2022)

Schön wenn die Post da war, ich bin mal gespannt was die Jigs können. Alles zusammen gab es für 12 Euro aus China.
Noch 7 Tage dann gehts hoffentlich endlich los.
LG Max


----------



## Rheinangler (10. März 2022)

messerfisch schrieb:


> Schön wenn die Post da war, ich bin mal gespannt was die Jigs können. Alles zusammen gab es für 12 Euro aus China.
> Noch 7 Tage dann gehts hoffentlich endlich los.
> LG Max


Du hast die Original Rapalas ebenfalls aus China bekommen und dann in Summe nur 12€ gezahlt....? Hammer.
Ich habe aufgrund von Abrissen auf den Seychellen Rapalas nachkaufen müssen...., für 12€ gabs vielleicht die Haken und das Stahlvorfach - mehr aber nicht


----------



## messerfisch (10. März 2022)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Du hast die Original Rapalas ebenfalls aus China bekommen und dann in Summe nur 12€ gezahlt....? Hammer.
> Ich habe aufgrund von Abrissen auf den Seychellen Rapalas nachkaufen müssen...., für 12€ gabs vielleicht die Haken und das Stahlvorfach - mehr aber nicht


 
Nein natürlich nicht, das bezog sich nur auf die Jigs. Vielleicht blöd formuliert von mir. Die hab ich bei WeaveInn zum guten Kurs bekommen, so wie den Wiliamson Schleppköder.
LG


----------



## Silverfish1 (10. März 2022)

Bei den Jigs die Haken und Sprengringe tauschen, die taugen nämlich nichts bei den China Importen. 
Mach die mal an einem Geländer fest und zieh am jig, da fliegen dir die Haken und Sprengringe um die Ohren  
Aber bei 12 Euro auch verständlich, Slow jigs Importe ich auch zu 90% aus China.


----------



## messerfisch (15. März 2022)

So nun ist es endlich so weit, heute Abend werden die Koffer gepackt. Und Donnerstag gehts endlich los…


----------



## messerfisch (17. März 2022)

So los gehts, morgen bekommt ihr hoffentlich die ersten Fänge zu sehen.

LG


----------



## messerfisch (18. März 2022)

Später gehts los, es muss etwas kälter werden
lG


----------



## Krallblei (18. März 2022)

Ich wünsche Dir viel Glück, eine schöne Zeit und viel Sonne!!!

Fang Fisch


----------



## messerfisch (18. März 2022)

Erster Wurf erster Fisch, das ging echt gut los mit einem sehr stattlichen Tintenfleck Straßenkehrer, dazu gesellten sich dann noch ein kleiner Trompetenfisch und ein kleiner Lippfisch und zwei Zackenbarsche.
Für die ersten Würfe lief es ganz gut. Die Gummiköder kommen anscheinend gut an. Und an der leichten Rute machen die echt Spaß.
LG Max


----------



## messerfisch (19. März 2022)

Heute Vormittag ging es wieder mit Henry auf sein neueres Boot zum Fischen raus. Leider ging nichts was sich für eine Foto gelohnt hätte ans Band. Lediglich ein Baby Bonito und ein kleiner bluefin Trevally waren beim schleppen drin. Heute Nachmittag/Abend geht hoffentlich etwas am Strand. Ich werde berichten.
LG Max


----------



## messerfisch (20. März 2022)

gestern bin ich noch für 20 Minuten an den Strand vor unserer Unterkunft, mehr als eine Handvoll kleinerer Fische war nicht zu machen. Dafür warder Sonnenuntergang wunderbar. LG Max


----------



## messerfisch (20. März 2022)

Heute hab ich über die Mittagszeit kurz von den Felsen aus gefischt und konnte in kürze einige bunte Fische fangen, leider hab ich aber vergessen alle zu Fotografieren, als ich die Kamera geholt hatte habe es noch zwei bevor ich aus der Mittagshitze flüchten musste. Am Abend bin ich zu dem Strand an dem ich vor zwei Jahren richtig gut gefangen habe. Aber ich denke das Wasser war zu warm. Ein kleiner Baracuda ließ sich nach einer Stunde ohne Kontakt noch überlisten, auf eine Krabbenimitation über den Grund gezupft…Morgen versuche ich in der Früh raus zu gehen wenn es nicht so verdammt warm ist.
LG


----------



## Krallblei (21. März 2022)

Uuuh da wäre ich jetzt auch gerne. 

Weiter so!


----------



## messerfisch (21. März 2022)

Sorry für die späte Antwort, heute war fast den ganzen Tag der Strom weg.
Ich bin heute früh um 5 zum Strand und konnte ein paar Bisse und drei Fische fangen, leider ist mir der interessanteste ins Wasser gefallen es war ein Threadfin die sehen total verrückt aus. Ein kleiner Grunzer, die Art ist mir nicht gelungen genau zu bestimmen, ging ebenfalls auf die Gummikrabbe, so wie ein Lippfisch.
Gegen 7 wechselte ich den Strand und konnte nach einem Abbiss noch einen super Bunten Lippfisch fangen, so wie einen Blufin Trevally und Blaupunktzackenbarsch. Am Nachmittag fischte ich von einem Felsen in der Nähe einer Flussmündung und konnte ebenfalls zwei kleine Bluefins und eine mir nicht bekannte Art Trevally fangen.
Morgen früh treffe ich mich wieder mit Henry und wir wollen mit dem Boot raus.
Ich berichte hoffentlich, sofern Strom und Internet mitmachen.
LG


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. März 2022)

Tolle Fotos und noch tollere Fische!

Petri Heil.


----------



## guese1 (22. März 2022)

Sorry
Angelst Du nur auf Aquariumfische?
MFG


----------



## Rheinangler (22. März 2022)

Unglaublich, was Du da an hübschen Fischen rauszauberst. Komme mir richtig dämlich vor, weil ich dort so gut wie nichts beim Spinnfischen gefangen habe. Dachte echt, da gibt es kaum Fische - außer die typischen Schleppfischarten.. Habe allerdings auch wenig bis garnicht mit Gummitierchen geangelt - überwiegend nur Mefoköder haben meine Schneiderstunden gefüllt.


----------



## messerfisch (22. März 2022)

Heute war ein verrückter Tag, ich traf mich gegen kurz nach 8 mit Henry bei seinem Boot, alles schnell verstauen uns los ging es. Auf dem Weg noch schell ein paar frische Köder und los ging es. Wir fuhren aus der Bucht und suchten Vögel. Am Horizont erspähte ich 4-7 Vögel unter denen Bonitos am jagen waren, leider gab es keinen Biss und wir fuhren weiter raus. Es waren schon 3 Boote am Grundfischen und wir gesellten uns ebenfalls dazu. Ich habe anstatt der üblichen Montage einen Speedjig mit Gummi oktopus am Assist Hook benutzt, Henry fing gleich beim ersten Mal ein paar Fische, ich machte auch ein Stück Makrele am Haken fest und ließ in in das 62 Meter tiefe Wasser gleiten, die Schnur lief und lief und lief, jeden Moment müsste er den Grund erreichen…. Aber die Schnur lief und lief und lief . Als plötzlich keine 20 Meter neben dem Boot ein Riesiger Sailfish auf dem Wasser tanzte, ich begriff da aber immer noch nicht was gerade passierte. Henry rief nur ganz aufgeregt Sail on Sail on, ich schloss den Bügle und kurbelte so schnell ich nur konnte um Kontakt zum Fisch zu bekommen, als ich endlich Kontakt hatte und der Sail immer noch mehr außerhalb vom Wasser war als im Wasser passierte es… dadurch das der Jig fast am Grund war hatte ich einen Schnurbogen der mehr als 40 Meter tief im Wasser war und der Wasserdruck und der tobende Fisch am anderen Ende ließ den Sprengring der eigentlich für 120 Kilo ausgelegt war brechen. Der Fisch und der Jig waren weg. Ich brauche ein paar Minuten um zu verstehen was gerade passiert war. Nach dem Sammeln ging der Tanz der Haie los, ich finge mit der Selben Metode knapp 6 Haue von 0,6-1,3 Meter und einige kampfstarke Makrelen. Ich, meine Finger und Hände sind quasi überall offen und ich gönne mir jetzt ein kaltes Bier….die Tage muss ich in den Angelshop für Millionäre und muss etwas auftakeln und besser vorbereiten….

LG


----------



## messerfisch (24. März 2022)

Gestern musste ich etwas kürzer treten da meine Hände vom Tag davor geschunden waren, wir gingen zur Police Bay und ich konnte allerhand kleinere Grouper und Lippfische fangen. Leider sind seid Gestern sehr große Wellen am Strand obwohl wir keinen Wind haben. Ich hoffe das es die Tage besser wird und ich wieder entspannt vom Strand Fischen kann. Gestern Abend ging ich aber trotzdem zum Strand und versuchte mein Glück. Ein paar Bisse waren möglich aber die Bedingungen waren schlecht 2-4 Meter Wellen und trübes Wasser, mit viel Mühe schaffte ich Würfe hinter die Wellen und hatte ein Zeit/Bissfenster von 10 Sekunden. Ich konnte einen kleinen Brandungsjunker und eine größere Dreipunkt-Gabelmakrele fangen. Leider brach die Neue Westin direkt über dem Handteil beim Werfen. Immerhin hat sie 4,5 Tage durchgehalten 



Heute Morgen bin ich dann mit der Backup Rute zum Strand selbes Bild, große Wellen aber ich versuchte mein Glück, ich bekam zwei Bisse. Einen konnte ich nicht halten und zwischen den Felsen riss die Schnur, der zweite Fisch war besser zu dirigieren und ich konnte gegen 7 noch einen kleinen Bluefin Trevally fangen. Heute gehe ich erstmal in den teuersten Angelladen der Welt und muss nachrüsten, ein paar neue Jigs und Sprengringe… Wenn das Wetter gut bleibt gehts Samstag mit dem größeren Boot von Hans den ganzen Tag raus…
In dem kleinen Bach hinter dem Haus lag über Nacht meine Krebsreuse für die dicken Garnelen, ich Zeug die euch später. Lecker und cool aussehende Garnelen sag ich euch.
Heute ist der Plan hier aus dem Westen der Insel in den Osten zum Angelladen und danach in den Norden. Die Neue Backup Rute ist natürlich immer im Auto und wenn sich die Chance ergibt gibts mehr Fischfotos. Hier ist es jetzt 8:50 und es gibt gleich erstmal Frühstück.

Stay tuned 
Max


----------



## messerfisch (24. März 2022)

So heute war ich im Angelladen und habe aufgerüstet, leider sind die Wellen innerkirchlich sehr groß was das Strandfischen so gut wie unmöglich macht auf der Westseite. Wenn es morgen nicht besser wird versuche ich mal auf der Ostseite ein paar Fische zu fangen. 
Jetzt gibst erstmal Fishcurry von dem selbstgefangenen Trevally…. Gute Nacht


----------



## Krallblei (24. März 2022)

Mahlzeit. Lass es dir schmecken. Und weiterhin viel Glück!!!


----------



## Gert-Show (24. März 2022)

messerfisch schrieb:


> So heute war ich im Angelladen und habe aufgerüstet, leider sind die Wellen innerkirchlich sehr groß was das Strandfischen so gut wie unmöglich macht auf der Westseite. Wenn es morgen nicht besser wird versuche ich mal auf der Ostseite ein paar Fische zu fangen.
> Jetzt gibst erstmal Fishcurry von dem selbstgefangenen Trevally…. Gute Nacht


Bei dem Foto habe ich, der noch nicht in diesen Regionen gefischt, hat, das Gefühl, einen Lippfisch am verschneiten norwegischen Strand präsentiert zu bekommen.


----------



## messerfisch (25. März 2022)

Guten Morgen, hier ist es jetzt 10 Minuten vor 8 und die Wellen sind immer noch zu hören, Heute muss ich schauen auf der anderen Seite eine Ruhige Stelle zu finden.
Morgen geht es hoffentlich mit dem größeren Boot raus.
Bis Später


----------



## ragbar (25. März 2022)

messerfisch schrieb:


> In dem kleinen Bach hinter dem Haus lag über Nacht meine Krebsreuse für die dicken Garnelen, ich Zeug die euch später.


Das interessiert mich mal richtig.
Gerne mehr darüber.
Tight lines für Dich!


----------



## messerfisch (26. März 2022)

Heute ging es mit der Black Pearl von Hans zum Fischen. Die Bedingungen waren schwer da wir hohe Wellen und viel Wind hatten. 
Um es kurz zu fassen, ich fing 7 Bonitos zwischen 3-8 Kilo und zwei Grouper wobei nur der rote ein Foto Wert war. Der andere war keine 30cm. Hans hatte zwischen durch einen kleinen Bonito im drill, dem ein Sailfish bis ans Boot folgte. Demnächst ist immer eine Pitchbait Rute am Start. Es scheinen im Moment einige Sailfish hier zu sein. Ich hoffe sehr darauf das die See wieder ruhiger wird die Tage. Die Chancen scheinen ja gut zu sein wirklich einen Sailfish zu fangen. Ich habe selbst auf den kleinen Yozuori Bonita Bonitos gefangen Das nächste Mal schleppe ich noch größere Köder damit hoffentlich wieder ein Wahoo beißt. Leider passen Wahooköder nicht gerade in das Beuteschema eines Sails. Morgen gehts aber erstmal wieder ruhiger zu und vielleicht geht ja wieder etwas mit der UL Rute. Heute hab ich auf jedenfall wieder etwas dazugelernt und hoffe es das nächste mal besser machen zu können.
Gute Nacht 
Max


----------



## messerfisch (27. März 2022)

Heute ging es nach spontaner Suche nach einem kleinen Boot rüber nach Therese Island. Mega gut zum Fischen dort, aber die See ist immer noch sehr rau, also ab auf die Felsen und los ging es. Ich finge richtig viele Bunte Fische, leider hab ich Kamera und Handy zuhause vergessen. Also gibts nur zwei Bilder, aber der Spitzkopf Zackenbarsch war der größte Fisch heute. Es war ein richtig schöner Tag. Wenn es die Tage wieder ruhiger wird wollen wir noch mal dort hin….
LG Max


----------



## Krallblei (27. März 2022)

Läuft!. Petri und Glückwunsch. 
Würde mich über paar Bilder der Natur dort freuen. ..

Weiterhin viel Glück!


----------



## Rheinangler (28. März 2022)

messerfisch schrieb:


> Heute ging es nach spontaner Suche nach einem kleinen Boot rüber nach Therese Island. Mega gut zum Fischen dort, aber die See ist immer noch sehr rau, also ab auf die Felsen und los ging es. Ich finge richtig viele Bunte Fische, leider hab ich Kamera und Handy zuhause vergessen. Also gibts nur zwei Bilder, aber der Spitzkopf Zackenbarsch war der größte Fisch heute. Es war ein richtig schöner Tag. Wenn es die Tage wieder ruhiger wird wollen wir noch mal dort hin….
> LG Max


....Im Hintergrund ne fette Obligarchen Yacht ;-)) Wirklich sehr schöne Fische die Du da fängst. Petri und viel Spaß noch.


----------



## messerfisch (28. März 2022)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> ....Im Hintergrund ne fette Obligarchen Yacht ;-)) Wirklich sehr schöne Fische die Du da fängst. Petri und viel Spaß noch.


Ja aber der Name ist nicht zu sehen übergestrichen….


----------



## messerfisch (28. März 2022)

Heute war das Wetter zu schlecht zum UL Fischen, gegen 17:30 hab ich versucht eine ruhigere Stelle zu finden, für ein paar Würfe hat es gereicht, aber mehr als der eine Zackenbarsch war nicht drin.

Hoffentlich wird es die Tage besser.
LG Max


----------



## messerfisch (29. März 2022)

Heute hat sich das Meer etwas beruhigt, morgen gehts für 1,5 Tage nach Praslin. Die UL Rute ist mit im Gepäck. Also mal schauen. Ich hoffe das Meer bleibt so wie es jetzt ist. Dann sollte auch wieder etwas mehr vom Strand/Felsen zu machen sein.
Heute Abend vom Strand gab es immer hin wieder ein paar Bisse und die üblichen verdächtigen. Aber die Z-Man Köder machen sich richtig gut.


----------



## messerfisch (31. März 2022)

Gestern ging es mit der Fähre rüber nach Praslin, zum Fischen fuhr ich zur Anse Lazio und versuchte ein paar Fische von den Felsen zu fangen, leider hatte die Unterwasserwelt keine Lust. Bis auf einen kleinen Lippfisch und einen Flötenfisch war nichts zu machen. Ein Grouper von knapp 50cm schnappte direkt vor meinen Füßen drei mal daneben. Das war es leider mit den Fischen, heute gegen 14 geht die Fähre zurück nach Mahe….immerhin ist das Internet hier besser sodass ich euch ein paar mehr Bilder zeigen kann.
Bis später


----------



## messerfisch (31. März 2022)

Hier noch ein paar Impressionen der vergangen Tage, sowohl von Praslin und Mahe‘. Ich versuche wenn ich heute Nachmittag zurück auf Mahe‘ bin fürs Wochenende eine Bootstour klar zu machen… schönen Tag euch.


----------



## ragbar (31. März 2022)

Danke für die schönen Fotos!
Berichte doch noch was über die Garnelen,die Du mit deiner Krebsreuse gefangen hast! Das finde ich richtig interessant!


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. März 2022)

Super Bilder.
Bitte mehr davon.


----------



## Krallblei (31. März 2022)

Schön da.!!!


----------



## Mescalero (31. März 2022)

Der Strand mit den Wackersteinen wird immer fotografiert, kein Artikel über die Seychellen ohne diesen Strand. Ist halt einfach auch paradiesisch. 
messerfisch Gibt es eigentlich auch Angelmöglichkeiten im Süßwasser?


----------



## cheynei (31. März 2022)

Hallo Messerfisch, schöne Fotos!
Morgen in einer Woche geht es für uns ebenfalls los, habe mit Daniel vorab Kontakt aufgenommen um nach einer Empfehlung für einen Skipper zu fragen. Wir kommen am 09.04, der einzige gemeinsame Tag wäre also der 10.04. Interessiert an einer Tour? 
Grüße


----------



## messerfisch (31. März 2022)

ragbar schrieb:


> Danke für die schönen Fotos!
> Berichte doch noch was über die Garnelen,die Du mit deiner Krebsreuse gefangen hast! Das finde ich richtig interessant!


Das ist hier eine Lokale Süßwassergarnele die echt groß wird. Hier neben unserer Unterkunft ist ein kleiner Bach der aus den Bergen kommt, da kommen die Garnelen auch her. Die werden durch starke Regenschauer quasi im Bach verteilt.
Ich hab die 2020 quasi out of the River gegessen, aber man soll die wohl eine Woche in klarem Wasser schwimmen lassen und mit Kokosnuss füttern damit der Magen gereinigt wird. Ich hatte den das letzte Mal aber komplett entfernt. Die Tage will ich die Reuse mal hier eine Nacht zwischen den Steinen im Meer auslegen. Mal sehen was da so drin landet.
Das Wetter beruhigt sich etwas. Mal schauen wie es die Tage wird. Wir sind heute von dem Kurztrip nach Praslin wieder hier angekommen. Wenn alles klappt gehts Sonntag wieder mit dem Boot raus.
Ich kann aber gern die Reuse morgen Macht nochmal hier im Bach versenken.

LG


----------



## messerfisch (31. März 2022)

cheynei schrieb:


> Hallo Messerfisch, schöne Fotos!
> Morgen in einer Woche geht es für uns ebenfalls los, habe mit Daniel vorab Kontakt aufgenommen um nach einer Empfehlung für einen Skipper zu fragen. Wir kommen am 09.04, der einzige gemeinsame Tag wäre also der 10.04. Interessiert an einer Tour?
> Grüße


Definiere Tour xD angeln vom Strand etc.?


----------



## messerfisch (31. März 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Der Strand mit den Wackersteinen wird immer fotografiert, kein Artikel über die Seychellen ohne diesen Strand. Ist halt einfach auch paradiesisch.
> messerfisch Gibt es eigentlich auch Angelmöglichkeiten im Süßwasser?


Jain, es gibt hier einige größere Süß/Brackwasser Lagunen, bis jetzt habe ich dort verschiedene Buntbarsche bis 25cm gesehen und andere Fische, Meeräschen, Grundeln und einige Brackwasser/Meerwasserfische. Fangen kann man die natürlich auch alle, aber warum eine Plötze/Rotaugen drillen, wenn Mobidick hier seine Bahnen zieht


----------



## Mescalero (31. März 2022)

So verschieden sind die Menschen. Gut so!


----------



## messerfisch (1. April 2022)

So heute bin ich wieder back in Business.
Heute Vormittag konnte ich erstmal auf die Felsen die Ihr auf dem Foto seht, da Ebbe war, leider ist es immer noch etwas zu findig für eine angenehme UL Fischerei. Ich versuche aber weiterhin zu Fischen. Sonntag gehts wieder mit dem Boot raus. Ich versuche aber jetzt immer eine Pitch Rute bereit zu haben und ich versuche morgen mit dem Castnet in der Anse a la mouche ein paar Köderfische zu fangen…. Stay Tuned


----------



## messerfisch (2. April 2022)

Heute sieht der Plan erstmal so aus das ich versuche mit dem Wurfnetz ein paar Köderfische für das Bootsangeln zu fangen. Mal schauen ob das klappt. Und ein bisschen Strand/Felsen….
Bis Später


----------



## Krallblei (2. April 2022)

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## messerfisch (2. April 2022)

Köderfische hab ich ein paar gefangen mit dem Wurfnetz, mal schauen ob sich sein Sail blicken lässt morgen. Heute Nachmittag von den Felsen fing ich in nahe zu weißem Wasser noch einen Lippfisch und einen Flötenfisch….


----------



## cheynei (2. April 2022)

messerfisch schrieb:


> Definiere Tour xD angeln vom Strand etc.?


Nein mit einem Anbieter, habe ihn angeschrieben. Ich häng dir mal den Flyer hier rein. Wir wären zu zweit mein Sohn 15J und ich. Haben uns dem Speed Jigging verschrieben.


----------



## messerfisch (3. April 2022)

cheynei schrieb:


> Nein mit einem Anbieter, habe ihn angeschrieben. Ich häng dir mal den Flyer hier rein. Wir wären zu zweit mein Sohn 15J und ich. Haben uns dem Speed Jigging verschrieben.


An sich total gern nur ist mir das zu viel Geld, ich zahle hier um die 50-100 Euro für einen ganzen Tag. Zwar nicht zum Dropoff. Aber bis 20 Meilen um Mahe…


----------



## messerfisch (3. April 2022)

Heute bin ich mit Keith, dem Besitzer vom Anchor Cafe‘ zum Fischen ca. 17 Seemeilen gen Süd raus. Die See war etwas ruhiger als letzten Samstag mit Hans. Die Fische hatten aber heute früh andere Pläne als wir. Die Trollingruten blieben unberührt. Also Bottomfishing. Ein paar kleinere Fische waren sehr interessiert, aber der große Biss blieb auch hier aus. Also Lines in und Gashebel auf den Tisch und Richtung Süd zu einem Plateu. Dort angekommen brachte die erste drift einen guten Redsnapper von 2 Kilo und ein paar Grouper. Wieder Lines in und zurück auf das Plateu. Ich hatte einen Speedjig um die 250 Gramm garniert mit einem Makrelenkopf und darüber einen Haken mit Filet. Ich bekam einen Biss, ich denke es war ein Hai denn die Assisthookschnur war duchgebissen.
Neuer Haken, neuer Kopf und ab in die Tiefe damit, kaum unten gab es den ersten Biss und ich fing an zu pumpen, kaum war der Fisch 10 Meter über dem Grund bog sich die Rute zum Halbkreis und die Bremse schrie….etwas großes ist eingestiegen und ging ab wie Schmitz Katze. Es dauerte einen Moment den Fisch aus 62 Meter tiefem Wasser an die Oberfläche zu Pumpen, aber als ich den roten Schimmer sah wusste ich was los war. Ein Redsnapper mit knapp 7,5 Kilo hatte sich den Jig unter dem Grouper geschnappt. Leider kippte das Wetter sodass wir vor einem Gewitter fliehen mussten, auch dem Weg zurück waren die Trollingruten wieder im Wasser und ich fing auf meine Köder die Bonitos und verlor einen Wahoo, alles in allem war es wieder ein toller Tag auf dem Indischen Ozean…


----------



## Krallblei (3. April 2022)

Das ist doch super!!
Die Zeit auf dem Wasser unbezahlbar.
Auch wenn keine Megafische. Ich bin da ganz mit dir! 
Ich handhabe das ja genauso in Egypt. Wobei ich immer Pech habe beim landen


----------



## messerfisch (4. April 2022)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Das ist doch super!!
> Die Zeit auf dem Wasser unbezahlbar.
> Auch wenn keine Megafische. Ich bin da ganz mit dir!
> Ich handhabe das ja genauso in Egypt. Wobei ich immer Pech habe beim landen


Das schöne war gestern auch das Keith meinte Er ist der Skipper und ich habe die „Macht“ über die Trollingruten. Ich konnte die also beködern und auslegen wie ich wollte. Das war echt klasse. Schade das wir am Nachmittag so schnell los mussten obwohl wir mitten im Fisch waren. Überall Bonito und Wahoo


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (4. April 2022)

*Gratuliere zu den Fischen.* 

Mit welcher Geschwindigkeit habt Ihr auf Bonitos getrollt?

*Gruesse aus Spanien    Juergen*


----------



## messerfisch (4. April 2022)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> *Gratuliere zu den Fischen.*
> 
> Mit welcher Geschwindigkeit habt Ihr auf Bonitos getrollt?
> 
> *Gruesse aus Spanien    Juergen*


Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, die See war sehr rau also langsam…


----------



## messerfisch (4. April 2022)

cheynei schrieb:


> Nein mit einem Anbieter, habe ihn angeschrieben. Ich häng dir mal den Flyer hier rein. Wir wären zu zweit mein Sohn 15J und ich. Haben uns dem Speed Jigging verschrieben.


Da Qatar unsere Flüge geändert hat habe ich heute den Flug auf Dienstag gelegt. Also haben wir zwei Tage hier zusammen.
Wäre dein Trip pro Person oder geteilt durch die Personenanzahl?


----------



## messerfisch (4. April 2022)

Heute war ich gegen Abend noch kurz auf den Felsen, einen kleinen Grouper konnte ich fangen und zwei mir noch unbekannte Fische. Und einen Biss Konnte ich nicht halten…. Rute Krumm…. Bremse schreit 50-60 Meter in einem Run und dann peng, Schnurbruch…Ich bleibe am Ball.
Aber der Sonnenuntergang heute… einfach nur unglaublich.
LG Max


----------



## cheynei (4. April 2022)

messerfisch schrieb:


> Da Qatar unsere Flüge geändert hat habe ich heute den Flug auf Dienstag gelegt. Also haben wir zwei Tage hier zusammen.
> Wäre dein Trip pro Person oder geteilt durch die Der Pr





messerfisch schrieb:


> Da Qatar unsere Flüge geändert hat habe ich heute den Flug auf Dienstag gelegt. Also haben wir zwei Tage hier zusammen.
> Wäre dein Trip pro Person oder geteilt durch die Personenanzahl?


Der Preis ist pro Trip. Und dem Skipper ist es egal ob einer oder vier die Rute raushalten.


----------



## messerfisch (5. April 2022)

Guten Morgen  Die Bedingungen sind wieder etwas besser, mal schauen was nach dem Frühstück noch so geht.
Bis Später


----------



## Krallblei (5. April 2022)

Hau den auf den Grill! Lecker


----------



## messerfisch (5. April 2022)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Hau den auf den Grill! Lecker


Was glaubst du denn  heute Abend gab es noch schnell zwei mehr….


----------



## Krallblei (5. April 2022)

Nen Guten .  Und weiter so!


----------



## messerfisch (5. April 2022)

Kleine Zusammenfassung von heute, vor dem Frühstück am Hausstrand einen kleinen Bluefin und einige kleinere Grouper.
Am Nachmittag bei auflaufendem Wasser bin ich zur Anse Parnel und habe an der Riffkante richtig gut mit der Gummikrabbe gefangen, eine Zeit lang war jeder Wurf ein Treffer. Der letzte Gute Fisch war ein Bluefin von knapp 2 Kg. Zum Sonnenuntergang bin ich wieder an den Hausstrand und konnte zwei kleinere Bluefins fürs BBQ fangen und konnte einen für mich besonderen Sonnenuntergang beobachten.


----------



## cheynei (6. April 2022)

Hier eine gute Tide und Wetterseite, speziell aufs Fischen ausgerichtet.








						Tide times and charts for Victoria, Seychelle Islands and weather forecast for fishing in Victoria in 2023
					

Tide tables and solunar charts for Victoria: high tides and low tides, surf reports, sun and moon rising and setting times, lunar phase, fish activity and weather conditions in Victoria.




					tides4fishing.com


----------



## messerfisch (6. April 2022)

Und zwei weitere kleine Bluefins gab es heute Vormittag. Morgen gehts wieder mit Henrys Boot raus.
Mal schauen was da passiert.
LG


----------



## Krallblei (6. April 2022)

Wünsche dir Glück und eine gute Zeit


----------



## messerfisch (7. April 2022)

Heute habe ich leider kein Foto für euch. Zwei Wahoos im kurzen Drill, beide verloren. 
Grundangeln war auch nicht drin da wir viel Welle und Strömung hatten. Insgesamt kamen drei Fische ins Boot, alles hab ich sehr Inselnah beim Grundangeln gefangen.
Hoffentlich hab ich nochmal die Chance vor dem Abflug am Dienstag mit einem Boot raus zu fahren. Sonst muss es jetzt das Uferangeln reißen. Das lief ja zum Glück sehr gut die Tage.


----------



## messerfisch (8. April 2022)

Heute war ich wieder hier am Hausstrand und habe mal wieder zwei richtig Gute Fische nicht halten können…. Echt ärgerlich das waren Trevallys 7-10 Kilo Plus. Ich bin zurück zum Haus und hab die Kanone geholt und bekam keine weiteren Bisse. Das ist echt der Trip der verlorenen guten Fische.
Morgen Nachmittag gehts für 3 Stunden zum Inselnahen Trolling und Bottomfishing.

LG


----------



## messerfisch (9. April 2022)

Heute waren wir nochmal auf Therese Island, aber dieses Mal gab es nur kleine Fische, am Nachmittag war ich dann noch mit Julian aka Juju etwas Bottomfishing arround Therese und hab meine erste Muräne gefangen. Ein Jobfish und ein paar kleinere Grouper gesellten sich ebenfalls dazu. Also das BBQ ist Safe. Ich denke leider war das der letzte Bootstrip für diesen Urlaub. Aber ein paar bunte Fische werde ich noch mit der UL Rute rauszaubern.
LG Max


----------



## vision81 (9. April 2022)

Vielen Dank für den ausführlichen Report von dieser schönen Destination ;-)


----------



## messerfisch (9. April 2022)

Leider gehts am Dienstag Nacht zurück ins kalte Deutschland, aber morgen früh klingelt der Wecker um 5:30 und ich versuche nochmal mit der UL Rute was gutes zu fangen. Gute Nacht


----------



## messerfisch (10. April 2022)

Heute wollten die Fische nicht wirklich beißen, lediglich ein kleiner Grouper war am Nachmittag mit der Gummikrabbe zu fangen. Also wechselte ich auf eine Nummer größer, aber auch da war außer einem Needlefish nichts zu machen.
Mal schauen was morgen passiert.


----------



## W-Lahn (10. April 2022)

Was macht eigentlich die Garnelen-Jagd?


----------



## messerfisch (10. April 2022)

W-Lahn schrieb:


> Was macht eigentlich die Garnelen-Jagd?


Leider nicht mehr all zu viel da wir kaum Regen hatten und der kleine Bach kaum noch Wasser führt. Ich habe fast nur noch Weibliche Garnelen mit Eiern gefangen. Die habe ich aber schnell wieder frei gelassen. Nun ist der Bach so flach das die Reuse nicht mehr tief genug im Wasser ist.
Und die Einheimischen nutzen den Bach quasi als Mülltonne und im Moment willst du nichts daraus essen. Theoretisch müsstest du die Garnelen eine Woche in sauberen Wasser zwischen hältern und nur mit Kokosnuss füttern damit der Magen gereinigt wird.


----------



## messerfisch (11. April 2022)

Mal schnell von den Felsen das BBQ in 15 Minuten gefangen. Die Gummikrabbe rockt alles…Leider gehts morgen Nacht gen Deutschland zurück. Aber vielleicht gibts morgen nochmal ein paar Fische zum Schluss.
LG Max


----------



## messerfisch (13. April 2022)

Guten Morgen, ich sitze leider seid 3:20 in Doha am Flughafen und warte auf den Flug um 7:50 Nach Berlin. Gestern hab ich nochmal zwei kleine Fische vom Strand gefangen bevor ich die Angelsachen eingepackt habe. Die 3,5 Wochen sind irgendwie wie im Flug vergangen. Aber nach den Urlaub ist ja vor dem Urlaub. Wenn alles klappt bin ich im August wieder auf Mahe‘.
Vielleicht klappt es ja dann mit dem Sail oder Wahoo. Echt Mist das ich alle guten Fische verloren habe. Aber unterm Strich war es trotzdem sehr gut, die Gummikrabbe hat echt abgeräumt und ich konnte mit der Kombi bei der OCC Challange insgesamt 23 Arten in die Wertung bringen. Und die alle mit der Gummikrabbe gefangen xD.
LG Max


----------



## magut (13. April 2022)

Danke für's teilhaben lassen an deinem Urlaub!! War jeden Tag ein "Kurztrip"  in den Süden. Freu mich schon auf August.  Wünsche dir alles Gute und bleib gesund. 
LG 
Mario


----------



## Bastardmakrele (13. April 2022)

Danke für deine Berichte. Log mich jedes mal extra ein um sie zu liken. Wie Magut freu ich mich schon auf deine Augusterichte. Alles Gute


----------



## messerfisch (13. April 2022)

So leider bin ich jetzt wieder zurück in Berlin, die Zeit geht so schnell um jedes mal.
Jetzt erstmal ankommen und ab Morgen geht der Alltag wieder los.
LG Max


----------



## elrond28 (16. April 2022)

Moin, ich fahre für 3 Wochen im Juli/August auf die Seychellen. Dieses Mal geht es 2 Wochen nach Praslin und danach noch 1 Woche nach Mahe. Ich habe jetzt geplant 5 Kombis mitzunehmen:

1: UL: Benkei Bis644 2-10g 1000er shimano stradic mit 6kg Schnur 
Für angeln mit kleinst Ködern 
2:Zeck Troy 5-25g Stradic c3000 mit 10kg Schnur
Zum Speed jiggen mit kleinen Jigs
3enn Squaron 20-80g Penn Clash 4000 mit 26mm geflochtener
Zum Jiggen/Wobbler/Popper
4:Zeck Big Stick 50-150 Penn clash 6000 mit 36mm geflochtener
5: Ich wollte noch eine Surfcastkombi mit Multirolle holen zum slide bait/ballon rig mit größeren Live baits kaufen. Also allgemein eine Kombi für richtig große oschis auf Live Bait.

Köder habe ich alles dabei von Gummis/Speed jigs/Wobbler/Sub und Topwater

Was ich auch noch bestelle ist relativ starkes Shockleader für alle Kombis.
Da ich leider in der Zeit da bin wo es ziemlich windig ist wird es sehr schwer mit Bootsangeln.

Nun meine Frage hat wer von euch Spots auf Praslin/Mahe wo man an etwas tieferes Wasser kommt?
Bei meinen letzten Aufenthalten habe ich bereits eine große Bandbreite an Fischen verhaften können. Das beeindruckendste war ein Bohar-Snapper von bestimmt 5-7 kg, einige Job-Fish beim Speedjiggen und Topwater angeln und kleine Travelleys.

Was mir jedoch fehlt ist ein etwas größerer Travelly, Queenfish oder ein Bonito. 

Ich wäre sehr dankbar wenn ihr allgemeine Tips die euch einfallen oder Tackle Kritik mir sagen könntet!
Und wie gesagt ein netter Spot würde mich auch riesig freuen!

Liebe Grüsse Levi


----------



## messerfisch (17. April 2022)

Schaue auf Googlemaps nach Stränden ohne vorgelagertes Riff, Anse Takamaka, Police Bay, grand Anse. Und der Kanal zwischen Mahe und Therese Island.
Viel Spaß und schicke uns unbedingt ein paar Bilder.
LG Max


----------



## messerfisch (22. April 2022)

elrond28 wenn alles klappt bin ich im August auch wieder auf Mahe‘. Vielleicht überschneiden sich ja unsere Zeiten.
LG


----------



## elrond28 (22. April 2022)

messerfisch schrieb:


> elrond28 wenn alles klappt bin ich im August auch wieder auf Mahe‘. Vielleicht überschneiden sich ja unsere Zeiten.
> LG


Ich melde mich nochmal mit den genauen Daten!!


----------



## messerfisch (25. April 2022)

elrond28 schrieb:


> Ich melde mich nochmal mit den genauen Daten!!


Sobald ich etwas sagen kann geb ihh CH Bescheid.
LG


----------



## PsychoBo (25. April 2022)

Schöne Berichte! 
messerfisch 
Wie hat denn die Muräne geschmeckt?


----------



## elrond28 (26. April 2022)

Moin, ich habe schon mal etwas nach Ködern gestöbert und bin da über Samson Lures gestoßen. Die sind heute bei mir angekommen und wirken echt mega!! Sind total simpel aber ich glaube gerade die Travelleys etc. gehen bestimmt auf die ab. Warum ich das nur erwähnen wollte ist, weil es glaube ich keine Oberfächenköder gibt die so schwer und robust sind und ich denke dass es auf den Seychellen bestimmt sehr wichtig ist weit rauszukommen


----------



## messerfisch (27. April 2022)

PsychoBo schrieb:


> Schöne Berichte!
> messerfisch
> Wie hat denn die Muräne geschmeckt?


Richtig gut, wir haben die auf dem Grill geräuchert und dann gegrillt. War wie Aal, hätte ich nicht gedacht das die so gut schmeckt.


----------



## messerfisch (27. April 2022)

elrond28 schrieb:


> Moin, ich habe schon mal etwas nach Ködern gestöbert und bin da über Samson Lures gestoßen. Die sind heute bei mir angekommen und wirken echt mega!! Sind total simpel aber ich glaube gerade die Travelleys etc. gehen bestimmt auf die ab. Warum ich das nur erwähnen wollte ist, weil es glaube ich keine Oberfächenköder gibt die so schwer und robust sind und ich denke dass es auf den Seychellen bestimmt sehr wichtig ist weit rauszukommen


Kannst du mal ein Bild von denen posten?


----------



## Lorenz (4. Mai 2022)

elrond28 schrieb:


> ...Samson lures....
> ...sind total simpel aber ich glaube gerade die Travelleys etc. gehen bestimmt auf die ab.


Ich glaube das Zeug funktioniert aber nicht immer und überall....ausprobieren!




messerfisch schrieb:


> Kannst du mal ein Bild von denen posten?


Vom Prinzip her wohl sowas wie GT ice cream...








						SamsonLuresUSA
					

SamsonLuresUSA




					www.samsonluresusa.com


----------



## messerfisch (5. Mai 2022)

Lorenz schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Zeug funktioniert aber nicht immer und überall....ausprobieren!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ok, funktioniert definitiv. 
LG Max


----------



## elrond28 (12. Juli 2022)

So, bei mir geht es am Sonntag los
Die Spannung steigt langsam, da ja momentan der Süd-ost Monsun ist werde ich mich auf Angelstellen im Norden fokussieren. Primär denke ich werden wir uns tiefere Stellen raussuchen und dort dann Jiggen poppen etc. Habe in allen Gewicht Klassen etwas dabei um aufjedenfall auf meine Kosten zu kommen. Ich habe mir noch etwas sehr interessantes aus dem Internet rausgesucht:
Ich habe mir eine Bootsrute mit dicker Multirolle (ca.800 m Geflecht) bestellt. Daran werde ich dann einen Live-Bait montieren und den mithilfe von einem Luftballon mehrere Hundert Meter rausdriften lassen
Ich bin mal gespannt ob das alles nach Plan verlaufen wird, da ich an sich sehr gutes Großfischpotential sehe bei der Methode
Ich werde aufjedenfall berichten, was ich so fange
Liebe Grüsse Levi


----------



## Krallblei (12. Juli 2022)

Ich wünsche Dir viel Glück! Mach viele Bilder und berichte. Danke


----------



## messerfisch (20. Juli 2022)

elrond28 schrieb:


> So, bei mir geht es am Sonntag los
> Die Spannung steigt langsam, da ja momentan der Süd-ost Monsun ist werde ich mich auf Angelstellen im Norden fokussieren. Primär denke ich werden wir uns tiefere Stellen raussuchen und dort dann Jiggen poppen etc. Habe in allen Gewicht Klassen etwas dabei um aufjedenfall auf meine Kosten zu kommen. Ich habe mir noch etwas sehr interessantes aus dem Internet rausgesucht:
> Ich habe mir eine Bootsrute mit dicker Multirolle (ca.800 m Geflecht) bestellt. Daran werde ich dann einen Live-Bait montieren und den mithilfe von einem Luftballon mehrere Hundert Meter rausdriften lassen
> Ich bin mal gespannt ob das alles nach Plan verlaufen wird, da ich an sich sehr gutes Großfischpotential sehe bei der Methode
> ...


Berichte unbedingt wie es läuft.


----------



## messerfisch (20. Juli 2022)

Ich fliege im September wieder nach Mahe‘.
Vielleicht hast du ja einen Tipp für mich.
LG Max


----------



## elrond28 (25. Juli 2022)

Die ersten Tage waren sehr schlecht vom Angeln, langsam steigt die Fischaktivität wieder! Wir fischen aufgrund des starken Windes immer am Anse Lazio auf den Felsen an der Linken Seite, als Köder verwenden wir Hauptsächlich Speed Jigs, Popper und Stickbaits. Leider hatten wir jede Menge Fehlbisse von Travellys um die 1kg und einem sehr großen Jobfish. Gestern und Heute wurden dann die ersten Nennenswerten Fänge gemacht. Beim Speedjigen konnten wir einen Yellowtail Travelly fangen (leider kein Bild), einen der Riesen Hornhecht und einen Bonito. Die Drills waren alle Traumhaft und als Köder dienten bei den Fängen kleinen Speedjigs (40-80g)


----------



## elrond28 (25. Juli 2022)

Auf die Montage mit dem Livebait, welcher am Balloon gedriftet wurde hatten wir 4 monströse Bisse, jedoch hat keiner der Fische gehakt, an der Geschwindigkeit mit der der Ballon durchs Wasser gezogen ist und den völlig zerfetzten Köderfischen gehen wir von Haien oder großen Barrakudas aus


----------



## elrond28 (25. Juli 2022)

Die Kollegen haben wir auch noch gefangen


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Juli 2022)

Tolle Fische.
Petri Heil


----------



## Rheinangler (25. Juli 2022)

elrond28 schrieb:


> Die ersten Tage waren sehr schlecht vom Angeln, langsam steigt die Fischaktivität wieder! Wir fischen aufgrund des starken Windes immer am Anse Lazio auf den Felsen an der Linken Seite, als Köder verwenden wir Hauptsächlich Speed Jigs, Popper und Stickbaits. Leider hatten wir jede Menge Fehlbisse von Travellys um die 1kg und einem sehr großen Jobfish. Gestern und Heute wurden dann die ersten Nennenswerten Fänge gemacht. Beim Speedjigen konnten wir einen Yellowtail Travelly fangen (leider kein Bild), einen der Riesen Hornhecht und einen Bonito. Die Drills waren alle Traumhaft und als Köder dienten bei den Fängen kleinen Speedjigs (40-80g)


Bist Du auch am Anse Lazio in einer Unterkunft? Ich habe dort im November eine Nacht vor Anker gelegen und im Flachwasser am Strand eine Gruppe dicker Travellys bestaunen dürfen. Beim Angeln vom Boot konnte ich allerdings keinen Fisch zum Biss überreden. 

Vermutlich wäre es in der Nähe der Felsen besser gewesen, aber da konnte wir nicht ankern, da das Boot immer um den Anker gekreist ist und wir Sicherheitsabstand eingehalten haben. Sehr schöne Fische, die Du dort fängst!!


----------



## Krallblei (25. Juli 2022)

Weiter so!!!!!
Gib Gummi!!!!!


Auch über andere Bilder freuen wir uns.

Gib Gas und geize nicht mit Megabyte

Nur der Köder im Wasser fängt Fische. Und die gibt es nicht auf der Couch


----------



## elrond28 (27. Juli 2022)

Beim Speedjiggen ist noch der BFT rausgekommen Der Drill war unfassbar. Die mit Abstand Produktivste Zeit ist die Dämmerung. Und die Köder müssen wirklich sehr sehr schnell geführt werden. Beim Poppen mit dem Rapala 150g Popper ist mir ein Shark vor dem Füßen draufgeknallt, zum Glück ist er nicht hängen geblieben!! Der selbe Hai hat noch versucht sich meinen Travelly zu schnappen doch zum Glück war ich schneller 
Beste Grüße


----------



## elrond28 (27. Juli 2022)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Weiter so!!!!!
> Gib Gummi!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Da hast du aber recht! Wir nutzen so viel Zeit am Wasser wie möglich, da man ja nicht oft an so eine Traum destination kommt


----------



## messerfisch (9. August 2022)

Klasse Fänge, erzähl und zeig uns mehr


----------



## messerfisch (9. August 2022)

Schreib gern auch wie dein tackle aufgebaut ist(Rute, Rolle, Schnur etc.)
LG Max


----------



## messerfisch (12. August 2022)

So nun ist es endlich in trockenen Tüchern, von Ende September bis Mitte Oktober gehts wieder auf die Seychellen nach Mahe‘.
Schauen wir mal ob die „offenen Rechnungen“ vom April beglichen werden können. Bis jetzt war ich ja immer nur im Frühjahr dort. Diese Jahreszeit wird für mich auch das erste mal.
LG Max


----------



## messerfisch (18. August 2022)

elrond28 schrieb:


> Da hast du aber recht! Wir nutzen so viel Zeit am Wasser wie möglich, da man ja nicht oft an so eine Traum destination kommt


Und kam noch was ordentliches aus dem Wasser?


----------



## messerfisch (27. August 2022)

Schauen wir mal ob die Neuen Rapala Flash X Dart was taugen. In knapp 3 Wochen gehts wieder los!
Schönes Wochenende euch


----------



## messerfisch (6. September 2022)

Ein paar Jigs fürs Shorejigging dürfen natürlich auch nicht fehlen, danke Dirk für den Tipp. In 16 Tagen gehts los. Ich werde berichten.
LG Max


----------



## Patapat (14. September 2022)

messerfisch schrieb:


> Ein paar Jigs fürs Shorejigging dürfen natürlich auch nicht fehlen, danke Dirk für den Tipp. In 16 Tagen gehts los. Ich werde berichten.
> LG Max


Wo hast du die bestellt?


----------



## messerfisch (14. September 2022)

Patapat schrieb:


> Wo hast du die bestellt?


auf ebay


----------



## messerfisch (18. September 2022)

So die Koffer sind gepackt, Mittwoch gehts los. Ich hoffe das Wetter da unten bessert sich etwas, der Süd/Ost hat ordentlich Regen und Wind gebracht die letzte Zeit. Aber laut Wetterbericht beruhigt sich das Wetter zum Ende der nächsten Woche. Schauen wir mal was es für Möglichkeiten gibt die Tage. Ich melde mich dann am Donnerstag mit den ersten Uferfischen bei euch. Bis dahin einen schönen Sonntag.
LG Max


----------



## messerfisch (21. September 2022)

In 10 Minuten gehts los, ich melde mich hoffentlich morgen mit dem ersten Fisch.
LG


----------



## messerfisch (22. September 2022)

In 10 Minuten gehts zum Strand, die Wellen sind leider sehr hoch. Mal schauen ob sich jemand für die Köder interessiert. Es war eine lange Anreise aber nun sind wir da und die Koffer sind ausgepackt und die Ruten sind fertig montiert. Die Neue Shimano STC wird getestet  mit einem 40gr. Jig und die Westin darf sich nochmal beweisen mit der Gummikrabbe.
Stay tuned


----------



## messerfisch (22. September 2022)

Immer hin, für die starke Brandung…Die Krabbe hat es gerissen, auf den Jig kam ein Fehlbiss, aber die nächsten Tage hab ich mehr Zeit. Leider ist es jetzt wieder Dunkel hier. Sonnenuntergang ist immer um 18:14 und dunkel ist es um 18:50.
LG


----------



## messerfisch (23. September 2022)

Das war der Catch of the day. Ich hab eine Menge größere Fische ca 200-300 Meter vom Strand rauben sehen, leider kamen die nicht näher. Aber immer hin hab es in knapp 1,5 Stunden ein paar Bisse und Fische, unter anderem einen Sechsfinger Fadenfisch.
LG Max


----------



## messerfisch (24. September 2022)

Heute gab es eine kleine bunte Mischung, thumpprint emperors, groupers und Flötenfische. Aber leider nichts größeres. Alle gefangen mit einem kleinen 20 gr Jig.


----------



## messerfisch (25. September 2022)

Heute war das Meer zu rau um gut Fische. Zu können, ich hab den Tag genutzt um das Kajak von meinem Freund fit zu machen. Jeden Morgen und Abend sind Baitballs zu sehen die von Vögeln und Fischen bejagt werden, leider kommen diese kaum in Wurfweite. Am Abend bin ich knapp 30 Minuten vor Sonnenuntergang nochmal zum Strand und hab es mit einem schwereren Jig probiert und mein Freund mit der Gummikrabbe. Er fing einen Tintenfleck Straßenkehrer und eine Fünfpunkt Gabelmakrele. Als ein Baitball in Wurfweite kam flog mein Jig mitten rein und fand eine Fünfpunkt Gabelmakrele als Abnehmer. Leider war diese auch relativ klein. Aber so viel Makrelen und Sardinen hab ich hier auch noch nicht so Inselnah gesehen. Das lässt zumindest auf mehr Fisch hoffen.
LG Max


----------



## messerfisch (26. September 2022)

Heute gab es nichts, überall Baitfish ich denke die sind alle satt. Das Wasser hat heute früh gekocht. Abends war direkt am Strand ein großer Baitbball aber ohne Räuber im Anhang. Also war es das erste mal hier ohne Fisch. Ab Freitag soll das Wetter ruhiger werden so das die Chance besteht mit dem Kajak hier vom Strand raus zu fahren.
LG


----------



## Windfinder (27. September 2022)

Sehr geil! Wenn ich mal groß bin, mach ich das auch!


----------



## silverfish (27. September 2022)

Windfinder schrieb:


> Sehr geil! Wenn ich mal groß bin, mach ich das auch!


Werd lieber nicht gross,dann musste nur arbeiten !


----------



## messerfisch (27. September 2022)

Heute war das Wetter tagsüber schlecht so das ich erst gegen 17:20 am Strand war, dort angekommen sah ich wieder den Baitball. Dieses Mal waren die Räuber auch auch nicht weit, in kurzer Zeit konnte ich mir 2 kleine GTs sichern und einen Needlefish. Leider kam dann wieder ein Regenschauer und ich musste abbrechen. 
LG


----------



## messerfisch (28. September 2022)

Heute hatte ich leider keine Zeit zum angeln, hoffentlich morgen wieder.
LG


----------



## Krallblei (29. September 2022)

Danke für die Bilder.
Weiter so!!


----------



## messerfisch (29. September 2022)

Heute Abend war ich wieder am Hausstrand unterwegs, dieses Mal war das Meer sehr rau aber einige kleine Baitball von vielleicht einem Quadratmeter zogen direkt an der Kante hinter den Wellen, als Anhang hatten die kleinen Fische viele Needlefish und Makrelen. Die neue STC Monster macht sich super mit einem 40gr Jig. Es ist schon Wahnsinn was die Bluefin für eine Kraft haben. Das Wetter soll die nächsten Tage ruhiger werden. Dann schnappe ich mir das Kajak.

LG Max


----------



## Rheinangler (29. September 2022)

Sauber Max, echt astrein was Du da vom Strand alleine raus zauberst. Geht der Strandabschnitt so steil runter oder fischt Du die 40gr. Jigs einfach voll Pulle rein? Die Dinger sacken doch durch wie ein Stein, wenn Du eine Pause einlegst. An welchem Strand bist Du aktuell untergebracht? 

Danke für´s mitnehmen. Ich will da auch wieder hin 

VG Stefan


----------



## messerfisch (30. September 2022)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Sauber Max, echt astrein was Du da vom Strand alleine raus zauberst. Geht der Strandabschnitt so steil runter oder fischt Du die 40gr. Jigs einfach voll Pulle rein? Die Dinger sacken doch durch wie ein Stein, wenn Du eine Pause einlegst. An welchem Strand bist Du aktuell untergebracht?
> 
> Danke für´s mitnehmen. Ich will da auch wieder hin
> 
> VG Stefan


Hi Stefan, ich bin zwischen der Grand anse und der Anse Polite. Der Strand hat so 2-6 Meter Wassertiefe in Wurfweite. Das beste war jetzt immer so weit raus wie es geht und dann immer absacken, pull-pull-pull-absacken. Wobei die Bisse auf alles Distanzen kommen. Heute bin ich zum Sonnenuntergang zur Anse Lousie, aber außer zwei Mini Grouper auf die Krabbe und einem verpassten Needlefish auf einen 20gr Jig war leider nichts. Morgen wieder Hausstrand. Oder hoffentlich Kajak.
LG


----------



## Krallblei (30. September 2022)

Die 3 auf dem Bild sooooo lecker!!!!!

Vorallem die Yellow-spotted.... sooooooooooooo lecker


----------



## messerfisch (1. Oktober 2022)

Alles war vorbereitet aber die Wellen spielten nicht wirklich mit, wir müssen wohl die Tage zur Anse a la Mouche. Da ist es ruhiger. Ein paar verzweifelte Würfe von Strand später, erbarmten sich zwei kleine Fünfpunkt Gabelmakrelen.
Mal sehen was morgen passiert.
LG Max


----------



## Wollebre (1. Oktober 2022)

Düs mal rüber nach Praslin. Dort stimmt das Wetter und holen richtig was raus.

www.seychelles-fishing.com/deutsch-start/neueste-reports


----------



## messerfisch (2. Oktober 2022)

Wollebre schrieb:


> Düs mal rüber nach Praslin. Dort stimmt das Wetter und holen richtig was raus.
> 
> www.seychelles-fishing.com/deutsch-start/neueste-reports


Die fahren auch ziemlich weit raus, wäre von hier aus auch möglich, ist aber ziemlich teuer.


----------



## messerfisch (2. Oktober 2022)

Heute war ich viel watend unterwegs und konnte leider keine schönen Fotos machen. Zumal es wieder viele kleinere Grouper waren und ein paar Lippfische. Insgesamt bestimmt 20-25 Stück. Insgesamt war es eine ziemlich gute Frequenz.
LG Max


----------



## messerfisch (3. Oktober 2022)

Heute bin ich kurz für 2 Stunden Richtung Takamaka gefahren um dort im Restaurant einen kleinen Snack und ein kühlen Getränk zu mir zu nehmen und die Situation zu beobachten. In der Bucht waren wieder viele Sardinen und wie ich es mir erhofft hatte jagende Fische auf knapp 80-100 Meter entfernt vom Strand. Da es die Hälfte an Fischmasse weniger war und die jagenden Fische die Sardinen gen Strand drückten, war es mir beschert mit der 0,10er Geflochtenen einen beherzten Weitwurf zu machen mitten in die jagenden Fische.
Der Jig war kaum im Wasser riss es die Schnur von der Rolle Fullrun auf maximaler Distanz, die kleine Shimano wurde ganz schön heiß. Nach knapp 5 Minuten und gefühlten 500 Meter eingekurbelter Schnur, strandete der Bonito am Strand. Damit hätte ich nicht gerechnet, einen Thunfisch vom Strand auf Ultralight Tackle.
LG Max


----------



## messerfisch (4. Oktober 2022)

Heute Abend hab ich leider nur eine kleine Fünfpunkt Gabelmakrele aus dem Wasser bekommen, den größeren Fisch habe ich leider nach knapp 10 Minuten Drill verloren….ich hatte ihn schon direkt hinter der Abbruchkante vom Strand als er wieder Vollgas gegeben hat und die Schnur am Stein brach….
LG Max


----------



## messerfisch (6. Oktober 2022)

Heute bin ich erst mit der besseren Hälfte gen Bel Ombre zum Hafen, dort konnte ich einen Nothern Witting fangen. Da die Sonne aber zu heiß war fuhren wir weiter gen Norden zum Bliss Hotel und hatten da super leckere Eiscreme und einen kalten Drink. Leider tat sich im Norden Fischtechnisch nichts und wir beschlossen nach Hause über die im Süden gelegene Takamaka Bay zu fahren und hoffentlich wieder einen Bonito zu fangen. Nach knapp einer Stunde Fahrt kamen wir dort an und ich sag das Wasser wieder kochen, die Bonitos waren am ausrasten, jeder Wurf war ein Treffer. Ich hab kurz gewartet um zu sehen wo sie als Nächstes rauben, ein Gewaltwurf mitten rein und keine 2 Sekunden später folgte der Fullrun und gute 250 Meter Schnur waren von der Rolle. Leider verlor ich einen Fisch samt Jig und einer schlitzte aus. Am Ende waren es 5 vom Strand. Ich kann es immer noch nicht glauben….
LG Max


----------



## messerfisch (7. Oktober 2022)

Ich war mal schnell am Kiloteich, zwei Orangefleck Trevally und 2 Bonitos und drei verloren…. Alles in 20 Minuten. 
LG


----------



## messerfisch (7. Oktober 2022)

Heute war ich zwei mal an der Takamaka Bay … was soll ich noch groß schreiben. Bilder sagen mehr als Tausend Worte.
LG


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Oktober 2022)

Wunderschöne Fische!
Petri Heil.


----------



## Krallblei (8. Oktober 2022)

Da werde ich doch glatt wieder wuschig 

Du des sind keine Bonitos. Des sind Little Thunnys. Dennoch sehr kampfstark.

Geschmacklich aber wohl Welten


----------



## messerfisch (8. Oktober 2022)

Heute gab es wieder drei Little Thunnys und drei abbisse von Baracudas. Selbe Spiel wie die letzen Tage. Wurf, absinken, Fisch.
Morgen nehme ich mir das Kajak und versuche mein Glück in der Anse a la mouche.
LG


----------



## messerfisch (8. Oktober 2022)

Hier die restlichen Bilder, nicht wundern über die Fische im Sand. Die sind alle nicht Fit genug gewesen zum zurücksetzen und landen somit im Topf. 
LG


----------



## messerfisch (9. Oktober 2022)

Heute hab ich 8 Little Thunnys vom Strand in kürzester Zeit gefangen.
LG


----------



## messerfisch (9. Oktober 2022)

Schade das ich euch nicht das kleine Video auf die Schnelle schicken kann, es dauert keine 5 Sekunden wenn der Jig im Wasser ist bis die Rute krumm ist. Es ist echt Wahnsinn was hier ab geht. Die Tage hab ich auch die Chance mit dem Boot weiter raus zu kommen, mal schauen was auf die Thunnys lauert.
Stay tuned


----------



## PsychoBo (9. Oktober 2022)

messerfisch schrieb:


> Heute gab es wieder drei Little Thunnys und drei abbisse von Baracudas. Selbe Spiel wie die letzen Tage. Wurf, absinken, Fisch.
> Morgen nehme ich mir das Kajak und versuche mein Glück in der Anse a la mouche.
> LG


Gude! Mein Kumpel ist auch gerade dort und hat am gleichen Strand auch schon Little thunnys gefangen. Wie groß waren denn die barrakudas? 

Grüße
Boris


----------



## messerfisch (10. Oktober 2022)

Der erste Wurf brachte heute meine bis her größte Doppelpunkt Makrele an den Strand. Die Thunnys  sind weiterhin allgegenwärtig und jeder Wurf ist ein Treffer. Ich hatte auch wieder einen Baracuda dran der mir leider den mit Stahl verstärkten Assist durchbiss.
Ich werde, wenn ich es schaffe die Tage nochmal mit dickerem Tackle versuchen gezielt ein paar der größeren Fische aus den Thunnys heraus zu picken.
LG


----------



## messerfisch (10. Oktober 2022)

PsychoBo schrieb:


> Gude! Mein Kumpel ist auch gerade dort und hat am gleichen Strand auch schon Little thunnys gefangen. Wie groß waren denn die barrakudas?
> 
> Grüße
> Boris


Wie meiner und ein größerer, ich schätze armdick und knapp einen Meter. Sind aber nicht die Great Baracudas gewesen sonder die Schwarmbaracuda.


----------



## Mescalero (10. Oktober 2022)

Normale Mono- oder Fluorovorfächer zwicken die vermutlich einfach durch oder?


----------



## Rheinangler (11. Oktober 2022)

messerfisch schrieb:


> Heute hab ich 8 Little Thunnys vom Strand in kürzester Zeit gefangen.
> LG


Ein Traum was Du da in diesem Jahr fängst... 
Ich dachte auch, dass wären Bonitos. Sei es drum - little Thunnys hört sich auch besser an. Und lecker sind die Dinger tatsächlich sehr. 
Ich habe den dunklen Fleischstreifen auf Höhe der Seitenlinie raus filetiert und dann aus dem Rücken- und Bauchfilet schöne Steaks geschnitten. Diese mit Olivenöl, Knobi, Salz und Pfeffer mariniert, kurz und heiß gegrillt - ein Gedicht. Dafür lasse ich Rinderfilet stehen.. und (auch) dafür komme ich auch gerne nochmal wieder zu den Seychellen


----------



## messerfisch (11. Oktober 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Normale Mono- oder Fluorovorfächer zwicken die vermutlich einfach durch oder?


Ja leider, sieht aus wie mit einem Skalpell durchtrennt, die haben richtig scharfe Zähne, wie Haie im hinteren Bereich vom Maul und vorn die Reißzähne.


----------



## messerfisch (11. Oktober 2022)

Darf ich euch den letzten Little Thunny der Seychellen vorstellen, heute war bis auf den einen nichts, garnichts….Dafür mit der größte und schwerste.
Morgen bin ich gegen 9 mit Henry auf seinem neueren Boot verabredet. Schauen wir mal ob ich euch was präsentieren kann. Hoffentlich keine weiteren Little Thunnys xD.
LG


----------



## goeki (12. Oktober 2022)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe mich hier extra angemeldet, um ein dickes Dankeschön an Messerfisch (Max?) loszuwerden. Am 19. Oktober fliege ich mit meiner Freundin für 3 Wochen auf die Seychellen (erstes Mal) und ich bin absoluter Angelbeginner. Ich habe Ende Juli meine Fischerprüfung abgelegt und bisher 2x mit meiner UL Rute 1-8g geangelt.

Wir sind auf den drei inner Islands (Mahe, Praslin und La Digue) unterwegs, das vielleicht als Info vorab 

Inspiriert durch diesen Thread und die super Infos habe ich jetzt noch schnell eine Sänger Telerute 20-70g mit 2,4m und unzähligen Ködern bestellt. 0,25er geflochtene Schnur mit 0,3-0,6 Flourocarbon Vorfach. Köder liegen zwischen 17-40g, von 7cm hardbaits bis hin zu 17 cm Wobbler und Gummifisch alles dabei.
In meiner Packliste zudem Standardzeug: scharfes Messer, Totschläger, Zange etc.
Ich werde voraussichtlich hauptsächlich nur von der Küste / Strand fischen können.

Fehlt noch aus deiner / eurer Erfahrung etwas essentielles, das auf jeden Fall noch in den Koffer muss? Kurzfristig kann ich das Zeug dann aus dem Angelladen mitnehmen.

Vielen Dank nochmal für diesen Thread - es ist eine echte Perle 

Grüße
Gökhan


----------



## Rheinangler (12. Oktober 2022)

goeki schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich habe mich hier extra angemeldet, um ein dickes Dankeschön an Messerfisch (Max?) loszuwerden. Am 19. Oktober fliege ich mit meiner Freundin für 3 Wochen auf die Seychellen (erstes Mal) und ich bin absoluter Angelbeginner. Ich habe Ende Juli meine Fischerprüfung abgelegt und bisher 2x mit meiner UL Rute 1-8g geangelt.
> 
> Wir sind auf den drei inner Islands (Mahe, Praslin und La Digue) unterwegs, das vielleicht als Info vorab
> 
> ...


Solltest Du auch das Glück haben Thunnys vom Strand beangeln zu können, würde ich an Deiner Stelle eine andere Ausrüstung wählen.

Die Rute wäre mir zu kurz für´s Uferangeln - Du brauchst Wurfweite. Auch würde ich keine Telerute nehmen - klar kann man auch damit Fische fangen, aber ich persönlich halte eine Reise Steckrute für eine bessere Wahl. Mir ist zumindest noch keine einzige geeignete Telerute für so eine Destination in die Finger gekommen. 

Deine Hauptschnur wäre mir persönlich deutlich zu dick - Du brauchst Wurfweite. Eine gute 0,15er ist mehr als genug - eigentlich auch schon fast zu dick. Wenn Du einen richtigen Brechmann vom Ufer dran bekommst wird er Dich sowieso leer ziehen. Da hilft Dir dann auch das Ankerseil nicht. 

Wie zuvor geschrieben - ich hätte Sorge um Deine Rute. Die Thunnys sind unglaublich giftige Kämpfer. Ich hatte einen ca. 60-70 er vom Boot auf einer wirklich stabilen, kurzen Meeresspinnrute (bis 14lbs.) mit einer hochwertigen Meeresrolle. Der hat mir den Schweiß auf die Stirn getrieben mit seinen Fluchten - die Bremse hat rotiert und sie war definitiv nicht zu fein eingestellt. 

Ich würde den Drill vergleichen mit einem Seelachsdrill, wobei der Fisch auf Droge ist und einfach nicht klein beigibt - wenn Du schon mal schöne Havseiss dran hattest, weißt Du was ich meine.... Erfahrene BigGamer werden mich aufgrund der Beschreibung vermutlich belächeln, aber ich war überrascht, dass die Thunnys nicht deutlich größer waren. Ausdauer und Drillverhalten standen nicht im Verhältnis zur Masse des Fisches. Zumindest wenn ich es mit den Fischen aus Norwegen vergleiche.

Ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle überlegen, ob Du nicht sicherheitshalber in Sachen Rute nochmal nachlegen willst. Die Tele kannste ja als Ersatz mitnehmen - wiegt ja nichts. Aber eine gescheite Steck- Reiserute (eher 2,70M, ca. 60gr. Wg.) würde ich mir gönnen, wenn es schon mal an so eine exquisite Destination geht. Steckruten sind normalerweise den Teleruten immer überlegen. Dann noch eine vernünftige 4000er Rolle mit guter Bremse und 0,15Power Pro (z.B.). Hinsichtlich der Köder würde ich mich an den im Thread von Messerfisch vorgestellten Ködern orientieren. Wer fängt, hat Recht und fangen tut Messerfisch im Moment offensichtlich. Da solltest Du keine unnötigen Experimente machen.


----------



## goeki (12. Oktober 2022)

Mist, dann hab ich mich bisschen verschätzt. Ich muss leider das Transport Maß mit 78cm einhalten, da die Rute in den Koffer passen muss 
Warum meinst du, dass die Teile nicht funktionieren wird? Bricht sie durch beim Drill? Bei der Schnur dachte ich halt, dass ich evtl plötzlich ein großes Kaliber dran bekomme und der mir alles abreißt.
Also lediglich 0,15er geflochten und dann trotzdem die Flourocarbon davor? Die Köder werde ich so wahrscheinlich auf die Schnelle nicht bekommen, ich habe lediglich ähnliches Zeug schnell bei Amazon zusammengesucht. Die Rolle ist eine 3500er Meeresrolle, aber ein günstiges Modell. Ich würde halt gerne ein Equipment haben, welches nicht gleich 500€ kostet und dann mache ich das nur alle 3-4 Jahre :/


----------



## messerfisch (12. Oktober 2022)

Seid mir nicht böse ich kann heute keinen langen Text mehr schreiben, ich bin einfach alle. Ich habe heute den Meeresspiegel um 1cm gesenkt. Ich melde mich morgen wenn Ich die Arme wieder anwinkeln kann.


----------



## Mescalero (12. Oktober 2022)

Illegal Waller im Indischen Ozean besetzt....soso....


----------



## Krallblei (12. Oktober 2022)

Walhai cool. Oft gesehen und noch mehr geschnorchelt mit den Monstern 

1. Petri zu al den Thunnys... des ist doch cool. Kämpfer sind es alle mal. 

2. Bitte keine Bilder mehr.  Das ist irgendwie Pornographie....

Und Gorki!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lass deine Telerute zuhause!! Nicht böse gemeint aber lass den Scheiss zuhause.


----------



## Krallblei (12. Oktober 2022)

2,70 spinnrute, gute Rolle mit gut Einzug. Haupt um die 0.17 und 0,60 fluro am Ende.

Alles andere endet nicht gut glaube mir.


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. Oktober 2022)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Solltest Du auch das Glück haben Thunnys vom Strand beangeln zu können, würde ich an Deiner Stelle eine andere Ausrüstung wählen.
> 
> Die Rute wäre mir zu kurz für´s Uferangeln - Du brauchst Wurfweite. Auch würde ich keine Telerute nehmen - klar kann man auch damit Fische fangen, aber ich persönlich halte eine Reise Steckrute für eine bessere Wahl. Mir ist zumindest noch keine einzige geeignete Telerute für so eine Destination in die Finger gekommen.
> 
> ...


Einfach hervorragend geschrieben, auch Deine Meinung/Erfahrung zum Gerät, sollte dem Fragesteller viel Frust ersparen. 

Top Beitrag, Doppeldaumen hoch! 

R. S.


----------



## goeki (13. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe auf die Tipps gehört und war im Angelladen. Da war auch einer, der öfter auf Mauritius/Seychellen fischt.
Geworden ist es eine Rod Rodman Steckrute 2,70 mit 15-60g. Dazu die Penn Sargus 2 4000.
Schnur 0,18, dazu kommt die 0,60er Flouro als Vorfach. Köder habe ich mich an Max orientiert, ich mache Bilder sobald die Teile ankommen.


----------



## goeki (13. Oktober 2022)

Hier meine bisherigen Köder, unten die 3D Fische haben Gewichte zwischen 17-27g.
In der Auflistung fehlt hier noch der Jig mit 40g und 6cm.

messerfisch: Soll ich die Gummifische überhaupt mitnehmen? Ich bin mir unsicher. Fehlen hier noch Topper in meiner Köderbox?


----------



## Rheinangler (13. Oktober 2022)

goeki schrieb:


> Ich habe auf die Tipps gehört und war im Angelladen. Da war auch einer, der öfter auf Mauritius/Seychellen fischt.
> Geworden ist es eine Rod Rodman Steckrute 2,70 mit 15-60g. Dazu die Penn Sargus 2 4000.
> Schnur 0,18, dazu kommt die 0,60er Flouro als Vorfach. Köder habe ich mich an Max orientiert, ich mache Bilder sobald die Teile ankommen.
> 
> ...



Die Sargus wird funktionieren. Die Rute kenne ich nicht - sie wird aber vermutlich besser sein als die Telerute. Die 18er Schnur wäre mir immer noch etwas zu dick - das frisst einfach Wurfweite und die wirst Du vom Strand vermutlich brauchen. 
Aber vielleicht hast Du ja Glück und kannst von den Felsen am Rand der Strände fischen. Da wirste dann evtl. nicht ganz so weit raus müssen. 

1 Meter 60er FC als Vorfach (möglichst per FG Knoten mit der Hauptschnur verbunden), daran ein guten Wirbel und dann ein passender Jig (Pilker). Die klassischen Gummijigfische wirste vermutlich nicht brauchen - würde mich zumindest sehr wundern, wenn darauf was geht. Bin sehr gespannt und freue mich, wenn der Seychellen Thread noch ein paar Tage länger mit Infos gefüttert wird.


----------



## pulpot (13. Oktober 2022)

Bei den Metal-Jigs (Billig-China-Collection, oder?) würde ich auf jeden Fall noch die Drillinge austauschen, die sind sonst schneller aufgebogen/abgebrochen, als man gucken kann.


----------



## goeki (13. Oktober 2022)

Alles klar, achja ein 28g Spöket nehme ich auch noch mit. Ich werde morgen noch Ersatz-Drillinge oder direkt hochwertigere Drillinge kaufen und direkt austauschen. Die bereits montierten machen tatsächlich einen nicht so vertrauenswürdigen Eindruck 

Die Gummifische werden Mal als Experiment mitgenommen - wer weiß!


----------



## messerfisch (13. Oktober 2022)

Mit normalen Gummifischen wirst du nicht lange Freude haben, ein Biss ohne Fisch ist ein Gummi mit Pech. Ich habe viele Hersteller Probiert und bin bei Z-Mann hängen geblieben. Die Dinger sind zäh wie ein Traktorreifen. Du darfst die nur nicht mit normalen Gummis Mischen da die dann zusammen schmelzen. Am besten im Orginal Zip lassen. 
Nimm in jedem Fall 30-40 Gramm Jigs mit. Im Angelladen hier kostest einer ab 15-30 Euro. 


goeki schrieb:


> Hier meine bisherigen Köder, unten die 3D Fische haben Gewichte zwischen 17-27g.
> In der Auflistung fehlt hier noch der Jig mit 40g und 6cm.
> 
> messerfisch: Soll ich die Gummifische überhaupt mitnehmen? Ich bin mir unsicher. Fehlen hier noch Topper in meiner Köderbo


----------



## messerfisch (13. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe hier leider nicht ausreichend Netz um euch die Bilder von Gestern hoch zu laden. Ich bin morgen ab 14 Uhr nochmal mit Henry raus zum Fischen. Ein ganz ausführlicher Bericht folgt dann mit mega vielen Bildern morgen. Immerhin kann ich heute schon wieder mein Handy halten. Schauen wir mal ob sich morgen daran wieder etwas ändert. Leider gehts Sonntag Nacht zurück, ich will hier nicht wirklich weg. Die Bedingungen im Moment waren laut Henry das letzte mal vor knapp 40 Jahren so(Massen an Sardinen).


----------



## messerfisch (13. Oktober 2022)

goeki schrieb:


> Hier meine bisherigen Köder, unten die 3D Fische haben Gewichte zwischen 17-27g.
> In der Auflistung fehlt hier noch der Jig mit 40g und 6cm.
> 
> messerfisch: Soll ich die Gummifische überhaupt mitnehmen? Ich bin mir unsicher. Fehlen hier noch Topper in meiner Köderbox?


Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle die Gummis und die dazu gehörigen Jigköpfe sparen. Ich Fische meine Krabbe am Cheburaska( ich hoffe das schreibt man so) und widegap Haken. Die Gewichte hab ich hier zwischen 3-14 Gramm, je nach Welle und Strömung.
Sonst nur Jigs als Köder und die Schnell führen, die Krabbe langsam auch ruhig mal über den Boden schleifen( die Widegap/offset Haken begünstigen Hängerfreiheit). Ich hoffe die Bilder gehen raus.
LG


----------



## goeki (14. Oktober 2022)

Danke für die Info, ich werde zusehen, ob der lokale Angelladen Köder von Z-Man führt. Falls nicht, muss ich wohl mit den jetzt vorhandenen Köder vorlieb nehmen.
Ich habe es bisher so gelöst, dass ich mein FC direkt an die Hauptschnur verknote und bzgl. dem schnellen Köderwechsel vorne am FC einen Snap-Wirbel zum Köder habe.
Wird das auch mit den dicken Fischen funktionieren oder besser alles verknoten und ggf. aufschneiden und neuen Köder setzen?


----------



## messerfisch (14. Oktober 2022)

So nun der Bericht, ich traf mich mit Henry gegen 8:30 vor zwei Tagen am Boot. Alles war vorbereitet und wir fuhren keine 5 Minuten später los. Vom Liegeplatz auf der linken Seite von Anse a la Mouche lagen bereits mehrere Boote direkt an den Felsen und fingen fleißig kleine Jacks. Wir gesellten und schnell dazu und Henry und sein Freund Daniel fischten mit der handleine ohne Gewicht, als Köder einen kleinen Fischfetzen. Ich fischte einen 40gr. Jig der sehr schnell seine Abnehmer fand, es waren sehr sehr viele Fische im knapp 6 Meter tiefem Wasser zu sehen, ich fing beim ersten Wurf einen kleinen Jack, nächster Wurf Bluefin, nächster Wurf Little Thunny mit knapp 7-8 Kilo. Danach war es erstmal etwas ruhiger und ich fischte die Bereiche etwas abseits ab. Plötzlich war die Rute Krumm, krummer als krumm. Und die 10000er Saragosa fing an zu schreien. Ich dachte ich hätte ein U-Boot gehakt, nach knapp 5 Minuten kam ein riesiger Travally. Die Art muss ich noch bestimmen zum Vorschein, knappe 15 Kilo oder mehr. Das war mein größter Trevally bis zu dem Zeitpunkt. Da wusste ich noch nicht was folgt. Die Aktion an dem Spot ließ nach und ich sagte Henry das wir zur Takamaka fahren sollten. Er willigte nach den Erzählungen und Fotos der letzten Tage schnell ein. Nach knapp 10 Minuten fahrt durch die raue See kamen wir dort an. Es waren zwei kleine Boote vor den Felsen und auch die Jungs fingen ordentlich Jacks. Wir ankerten ebenfalls und das Selbe Spiel ging wieder los. Ich räumte mit dem Jig richtig ab, Henry und Daniel fingen so gut wie nichts. Auch dort war das Wasser extrem wichtig und ich konnte auf Sicht mit dem Jig selektieren. Dann kam ein kleiner Trupp von den 15-25 Kilo Jacks von denen ich schon einen auf der Haben Seite hatte. Einer ließ sich nicht lange bitten und nahm den Jig keine 1,5 Meter unter dem Boot. 10 Minuten Später hatte ich erneut knapp 20 Kilo Trevally in den Armen. Es gesellten sich immer mehr Boote dazu und ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt waren überall Ankerleinen die ein Fischen unmöglich machten. Zwei große Boote kamen als letzte und drängten sich zwischen alle anderen Boote und beschädigten leider die Motorhaube von einem der beiden Motoren von Henry. Darauf hin machten wir die Leine los und verlegten uns knapp 20 Meter weiter raus. Da die Bucht wieder voller Thunnys war, hatte ich bei jedem Wurf einen. Drauf, Daniel traute seinen Augen nicht wie schnell ich die Box mit Fisch voll machte. Einen der Riesen Travallys verlor ich leider samt Jig am Stein, da ich den nicht bremsen konnte, ich denke der war weit über 20 Kilo schwer. Auf der Höhe wo ich die letzten Tage vom Strand die Thunnys hatte kochte das Wasser wieder…
Nachdem wir, ich nicht mehr konnte und die Box zum Bersten voll mit Fisch war, sagte Henry wir fahren zurück und schleppen dabei einmal um den Elefant Rock. Gesagt getan. Ich montierte an meine 50lbs Rute den Wahoo Killer 9000 und auf meine Spin Rute einen kleinen lila schwarzen Köder. Wir waren um den Elefant rum und waren knapp 600-800 Meter vor den Felsen als ich sah wie „etwas“ versuchte den kleineren Schleppköder zu fressen und erkannte mit einmal das es ein Sailfish ist. Nach drei Einschlägen in die Rute war er weg. Ich dachte, schade das wäre es gewesen….. Aber die erste Enttäuschung wich dem Kreischen meiner 30er TLD. Die Rute war mit der Spitze Waagerecht über dem Wasser. Der Köder war knapp 100 Meter hinter dem Boot und ich sah einen Sailfish Springen wie verrückt. Ich hatte doch tatsächlich das Glück das der Sail sich den Wahoo Killer 9000 geschnappt hatte. Der Fisch tobte wie verrückt an der Oberfläche und war mittlerweile knapp 200 Meter weit weg, Henry drehte das Boot und holte die andere Rute rein, während ich versuchte den Fisch daran zu hindern mir weitere Meter Schnur zu entreißen. Zügig holten wir auf uns ich pumpte wie verrückt und kurbelte wie verrückt um die Spannung der Schnur aufrecht zu halten, glücklicherweise hat die Rolle zwei Gänge und ich holte Meter für Meter zurück. Es dauerte nicht lange bis wir auf knapp 50 Meter an dem Fisch waren, aber als dieser das Boot bemerkte, gab er wieder fullspeed und tobte an der Oberfläche 150 Meter weit weg. Selbe Spiel von vorn. Das ging so knapp 30 Minuten so weiter. Bis ich endlich mit schmerzenden Armen und kaum Kraft Reserven ( den ganzen Tag drillen vorher) das weiße Vorfach das erste mal sah. Nach knapp 15 Minuten gelang es uns schließlich den Fisch ins Boot zu heben…..
Wir machten uns auf den Rückweg und ich war total glücklich und fertig. Fortsetzung folgt….


----------



## messerfisch (14. Oktober 2022)

Leider war es uns nicht möglich den Sail wieder schwimmen zu lassen, wir haben es für 20 Minuten probiert, ohne Erfolg. 
Am Abend bin ich noch mit Henry zur Anse Solei zum Squid Fischen. Wir konnten insgesamt 14 Stück fangen. Am Abend gab es dann Sailfish und Squid. Heute waren wir nochmal raus aber ohne jeglichen Kontakt. Sonntag Nacht gehts leider zurück, aber Henry fährt Sonntag Vormittag nochmal mit mir zur Takamaka Bay um vor den Felsen nochmal zu Fischen. 
LG


----------



## Krallblei (14. Oktober 2022)

Muss duschen. Hatte irgendwie einen feuchten Traum beim Lesen. Der gestreifte Gt kommt mir bekannt vor. Kollege erwischte einen dort mit 30kg.Vom Ufer aus.

Danke für alles.. 

Habe es leider verlernt Berichte zu schreiben...


----------



## Mescalero (14. Oktober 2022)

messerfisch 

Was war jetzt die Geschichte mit dem  Waller Walhai?


----------



## Krallblei (14. Oktober 2022)

Es endet wohl mit scheisse das wollte ich nicht. Rolle leer.. das mag niemand


----------



## messerfisch (15. Oktober 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> messerfisch
> 
> Was war jetzt die Geschichte mit dem  Waller Walhai?


Der Walhai kam am Abend als wir beim Squid Fischen waren, ich traute meinen Augen kaum. Alle guckten nach vorn, ich nach hinten… der war keine 20cm hinter den Motoren und versuchte die vielen Pilotfische am Kopf los zu werden. Ich konnte gerade noch rechtzeitig mein Handy schnappen und ein paar coole Fotos machen. Das alles war keine 20 Meter vor den Felsen entfernt.
Alles in allem war der Tag besser als ich es mir je erträumt hätte. Leider bin ich gerade am Sachen packen. Morgen gehts um 10 noch ein letztes Mal mit Henry zur Takamaka Bay, mal schauen. Also liebe Grüße


----------



## Mescalero (15. Oktober 2022)

Einmaliges Erlebnis, das vergisst man wahrscheinlich so schnell nicht. Und unbezahlbar.


----------



## messerfisch (15. Oktober 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Einmaliges Erlebnis, das vergisst man wahrscheinlich so schnell nicht. Und unbezahlbar.


Selbst Henry war völlig verblüfft einen Walhai so nah am Boot zu haben


----------



## messerfisch (15. Oktober 2022)

Kleiner Ausflug in den Norden. Ich habe einen Felsen gefunden gehabt letzte Woche von dem man ziemlich gut angeln kann, dort wieder angekommen war ein kleiner Baitball von allem was Zähne hat an die Felsen gedrückt. Leider sind dort zu viele Felsen und Korallen und ich verlor alle besseren Fische….


----------



## messerfisch (16. Oktober 2022)

Last Catch of the day. Ich könnte heute nochmal 14 Little Thunnys fangen vom Boot. Leider waren die anderen Fisch nicht wirklich in Beißlaune. Aber alles in allem war das mit Abstand der Beste Trip seid 2013.
Knapp 8 Jahre später war ich endlich Bereit für einen Sailfish. Ich bin so Happy das alles geklappt hat, das Material alles war bereit für einen großen Fisch. Aber auch das Fischen von Land aus suchte seines gleichen, dank der vielen Sardinen denke ich. Ohne diese schier unendliche Menge an Fisch wäre das wohl nicht so gelaufen. Leider meinte Henry das es das letzte mal so extrem war vor 40 Jahren. 
Aber ich bin auch beeindruckt von der kleinen Shimano Spheros, nach all den starken Fischen arbeitet die Rolle tadellos.
Leider sind alle Sachen nun gepackt und es geht in der Nacht zurück ins wohl kalte Deutschland.
Also das letzte mal fürs erste, liebe Grüße von den Seychellen. Ich hoffe ich hab euch einigermaßen mit nehmen können auf diese unvergessliche Reise.

Max


----------



## silverfish (16. Oktober 2022)

Danke für die Berichte und die tollen Fotos.
Guten Rückflug !


----------



## goeki (16. Oktober 2022)

Wie hast du das eigentlich mit dem Equipment wie z.b Messer, Haken und sonstigen scharfen Gegenständen gemacht? Alles in den Koffer und gut? Ich würde gerne fast alles von hier mitnehmen, damit ich vor Ort keine Zeit verschwenden muss.


----------



## messerfisch (17. Oktober 2022)

goeki schrieb:


> Wie hast du das eigentlich mit dem Equipment wie z.b Messer, Haken und sonstigen scharfen Gegenständen gemacht? Alles in den Koffer und gut? Ich würde gerne fast alles von hier mitnehmen, damit ich vor Ort keine Zeit verschwenden muss.


Genau alles im Koffer, beim Messer nur schauen das es ein einschneidiges ist. Ich hatte 2013 ein kleines Tauchermesser  auf dessen Rücken eine zweite Schneidfläche war. Das fanden sie nicht gut, haben es mir aber nicht weg genommen. Sonst gab es nie Probleme.
LG


----------



## Woddy888 (17. Oktober 2022)

Hallo messerfisch,
absolut mega und spannende Berichterstattung  Vielen Dank dafür.
Wir sind ab Montag für eine Woche auf Mahe, danach gehts noch auf die anderen beiden Inseln. 
Aktuell suchen wir noch einen lokalen Fischer, welcher uns vielleicht mal mitnimmt rund um Mahe. 
Wir sind schon wahnsinnig gespannt.


----------



## messerfisch (18. Oktober 2022)

Hier nochmal ein kleiner Nachtrag von dem Sailfish und dem gesamt Fang. Es ist irgendwie sehr deprimierend heute um 7 (9 Uhr Seychellen) aus dem Fenster zu schauen, es ist dunkel, nass und kalt.
LG


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. Oktober 2022)

Wahnsinnsfänge, Petri! 

Wird der Fang verkauft an bspw. Hotels oder auf dem Markt? 
Das kann ja durch Eigenbedarf nich verzehrt werden. 
Es interessiert mich bei der gezeigten Menge einfach. 
Petri und danke für die herrlichen Berichte. 

R. S.


----------



## goeki (18. Oktober 2022)

Unsere Sachen sind auch gepackt, der Erstflug von Stuttgart nach Wien ist leider durch den Streik von Eurowings betroffen - die Alternative wird gerade durch Lufthansa umgebucht.
Alles andere liegt in Gottes- bzw. später dann in meiner Angelhand. Die Wetterprognosen sind leider nicht so prickelnd, Mal sehen wie es dann vor Ort wird.

Ich werde sicher nicht so ausführlich berichten können wie Profi messerfisch, aber vielleicht ist es für den ein oder anderen interessant mal das Fischen auf den Seychellen aus kompletter Anfängersicht zu verfolgen. Ich war zwei Mal in Baden-Württemberg angeln (hat absolut keinen Spaß gemacht) und das ist meine Übung - das wird was


----------



## messerfisch (18. Oktober 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wahnsinnsfänge, Petri!
> 
> Wird der Fang verkauft an bspw. Hotels oder auf dem Markt?
> Das kann ja durch Eigenbedarf nich verzehrt werden.
> ...


Er verkauft viel an Einheimische und Restaurants. Aber das gute Zeug „Sailfish“ behält er für sich.
LG


----------



## messerfisch (18. Oktober 2022)

goeki schrieb:


> Unsere Sachen sind auch gepackt, der Erstflug von Stuttgart nach Wien ist leider durch den Streik von Eurowings betroffen - die Alternative wird gerade durch Lufthansa umgebucht.
> Alles andere liegt in Gottes- bzw. später dann in meiner Angelhand. Die Wetterprognosen sind leider nicht so prickelnd, Mal sehen wie es dann vor Ort wird.
> 
> Ich werde sicher nicht so ausführlich berichten können wie Profi messerfisch, aber vielleicht ist es für den ein oder anderen interessant mal das Fischen auf den Seychellen aus kompletter Anfängersicht zu verfolgen. Ich war zwei Mal in Baden-Württemberg angeln (hat absolut keinen Spaß gemacht) und das ist meine Übung - das wird was


Ich drücke dir die Daumen und freue mich von dir zu hören!
LG Max


----------



## messerfisch (18. Oktober 2022)

Im Zweifel Probier es einfach mit einem 8-10er Haken, 0,30 Vorfach und Blei auf Grund. Je nach dem ob du nur Sandboden und relativ flaches Wasser hast, oder du einen Stein findest von dem aus du etwas tieferes Wasser erreichen kannst, fängt man mit Garnelen oder Tintenfisch als Köder auch Fische. Mit den Kunstködern kann es schnell zur Verzweiflung führen da man wirklich keine Bisse bekommt wenn nicht der richtige Köder montiert ist.


----------



## messerfisch (18. Oktober 2022)

CCPV+7CV Machabee, Seychellen
Das müsste der Felsen gewesen sein von dem man gut Fischen kann. Einfach mit dem Auto zu erreichen.


----------



## goeki (19. Oktober 2022)

Der Flug wurde heute für 19:45 Uhr bestätigt. Die Angelsachen sind eingepackt, nur noch der Meeresgott und ich kann mir im Weg stehen, wenn ich am Wasser bin 
5 Tage Mahe, 7 Tage Praslin, 6 Tage La Digue. Es ist kein reiner Angelurlaub, deshalb wird es nebenbei bisschen Thema werden. Hauptsächlich möchte ich viel Mechanik lernen und Köder verstehen.

In der Packliste:

*Stickbaits 30g, je 8-9 cm
3D Wobbler zwischen 17-27g
40g Jig hardbait
Spöket 8cm 28g
Popper 12,5cm 40g
Gummifische mit 14g Jigheads

Rod Rodman Predator Spin TR 2,70m + Penn Sargus 2 4000 mit 0,18 geflochtener Schnur + 0,6 flouro
Ersatz-Drillinge und Sprengringe
0,3er Flouro, 8er Haken, Wirbel und Snaps für Grundbleimontage*

Ich habe von 1-2 Ködern die Haken entfernt und werde vorerst ein paar Übungswürfe auf sandigem Untergrund machen. Ich habe die neue Rute noch nie geworfen und vor allem noch generell nie ins Meer weit ausgeworfen. Nicht, dass ich mir gleich die Köder am Anfang in den Baum jage


----------



## Krallblei (19. Oktober 2022)

Wünsche dir viel Erfolg!!!!


----------



## messerfisch (20. Oktober 2022)

Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß, hol was raus und berichte uns fleißig! Guten Flug!


----------



## messerfisch (20. Oktober 2022)

goeki schrieb:


> Der Flug wurde heute für 19:45 Uhr bestätigt. Die Angelsachen sind eingepackt, nur noch der Meeresgott und ich kann mir im Weg stehen, wenn ich am Wasser bin
> 5 Tage Mahe, 7 Tage Praslin, 6 Tage La Digue. Es ist kein reiner Angelurlaub, deshalb wird es nebenbei bisschen Thema werden. Hauptsächlich möchte ich viel Mechanik lernen und Köder verstehen.
> 
> In der Packliste:
> ...


Wo genau seid ihr denn die ersten Nächte auf Mahe?


----------



## goeki (20. Oktober 2022)

Wir sind soeben angekommen. Wir bleiben bis zum 25.10. im Crystal Apartment oben bei Glacis. Wir haben aber durchgehend ein Mietauto und können alles erreichen.
Unser Host hat den Strand Sunset View als Tipp genannt. Aktuell sollen sehr große Bonito Jagd auf kleine Fischschwärme machen, erfahrungsgemäß ab 17 Uhr idealer Angelspot mit großer Erfolgschance. Hier werde ich morgen meine Probewürfe machen.


----------



## messerfisch (21. Oktober 2022)

goeki schrieb:


> Wir sind soeben angekommen. Wir bleiben bis zum 25.10. im Crystal Apartment oben bei Glacis. Wir haben aber durchgehend ein Mietauto und können alles erreichen.
> Unser Host hat den Strand Sunset View als Tipp genannt. Aktuell sollen sehr große Bonito Jagd auf kleine Fischschwärme machen, erfahrungsgemäß ab 17 Uhr idealer Angelspot mit großer Erfolgschance. Hier werde ich morgen meine Probewürfe machen.


Heute noch schnell die ersten Würfe, keine Zeit verschwenden!


----------



## messerfisch (21. Oktober 2022)

Oder zumindest Fotos vom Meer, ich habe entzugserscheinungen, zittern, heiß/kalt schwäche, Lustlosigkeit…..


----------



## messerfisch (21. Oktober 2022)

goeki schrieb:


> Wir sind soeben angekommen. Wir bleiben bis zum 25.10. im Crystal Apartment oben bei Glacis. Wir haben aber durchgehend ein Mietauto und können alles erreichen.
> Unser Host hat den Strand Sunset View als Tipp genannt. Aktuell sollen sehr große Bonito Jagd auf kleine Fischschwärme machen, erfahrungsgemäß ab 17 Uhr idealer Angelspot mit großer Erfolgschance. Hier werde ich morgen meine Probewürfe machen.


Die Little Thunnys am besten mit kleinen Jigs bis 40 Gramm und schnell einkurbeln, die können ruhig knapp unter der Oberfläche laufen!


----------



## goeki (21. Oktober 2022)

Ich war heute am Sunset Beach und Beau Vallon. Haken runter vom Köder und mit dem 38g die ersten Probewürfe gemacht. Ich mache es kurz: ich hab bin extrem frustriert.
Ich habe insgesamt 25 Würfe gemacht, der erste Knoten beim werfen kam beim ersten richtigen Weitwurfversuch.
Den habe ich nach ca 15 Minuten gelöst. Dann Wurf #25 und dann beim ca 40m Wurf der Megaknoten. Ich habe sicher 30m Schnur verloren, unmöglich hätte ich den Knoten aus der Hölle lösen können.

Ich bin Anfänger, ich weiß nicht woran es gelegen hat und wie ich das Problem (hoffentlich) nicht wieder bekomme.
Rolle und Schnur sind, wie gesagt, vor dem Urlaub neu gekauft und bespult worden.

Liegt der Fehler an mir oder am Material? weil so habe ich ja keinen Spaß damit...


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Oktober 2022)

Meist ist dann die Spule zu voll oder die Schnur zu locker aufgespult. Das passiert besonders oft bei ruckartigem Angeln wie jerken. twitchen und jiggen wenn man die zwischendurch lockere Schnur nicht wieder stramm aufspult.


----------



## goeki (21. Oktober 2022)

Ok, also morgen wird es ernst am Beau Vallon, denn die Bonitos und Jobfishes sind wohl aktiv auf der Jagd, ca 30m vom Ufer. 

Dann heißt es für mich vorsichtig an die weiten Würfe rantasten und beim einholen der Schnur mit der Hand Widerstand aufbauen und stramm aufspulen? Ich weiß sonst nicht mit dieser Unsicherheit umzugehen (


----------



## Harrie (21. Oktober 2022)

Wird an Deiner Rolle liegen, da es beim ersten Wurf auch schon auftrat.
Penn hat nicht so eine saubere Schnurverlegung wie z.B. Shimano.


----------



## Flatfischer (21. Oktober 2022)

Einmal die Schnur komplett abspulen und so stramm wie möglich wieder aufspulen. Hakst Du mit zu locker aufgespulter Schnur einen Bonito, endet das bei der extrem schnellen Flucht mit einem Desaster. Mit Glück reißt nur die Schnur, mit Pech hast Du eine Rute in einer ganz neuen Teilung...

Flatfischer


----------



## goeki (21. Oktober 2022)

Also wenn das morgen nach den Gegenmaßnahmen wiederholt so Auftritt, geht die Rolle wieder nach dem Urlaub zurück zum Angelladen. Knapp 90€ ausgegeben und dann muss man sich noch mit sowas ärgern - das wäre zumindest für mich ein absolutes NoGo.

PS: Unter der geflochtenen sind ca 20m monofile. Reicht es, wenn ich die geflochtene einmal komplett abspule und den Teil stramm ziehe?
Ich muss Mal schauen, wie ich das hier ohne Zubehör hinkriege. Einfach Schnur abziehen und im Zimmer auf dem Boden wird wahrscheinlich nicht funzen.


----------



## Harrie (21. Oktober 2022)

Bind die Schnur an eine Palme und dann am Strand entlang laufen.
Dann wieder mit Druck aufspulen.


----------



## Tomasz (21. Oktober 2022)

Harrie schrieb:


> Bind die Schnur an eine Palme und dann am Strand entlang laufen.
> Dann wieder mit Druck aufspulen.



Genau so würde ich es auch machen.
Ich habe von Penn die Fierce und die Sargus zum Meerforellenangeln, wo es auf weite Würfe ankommt. Beide haben eine gute Schnurverlegung, erreichen gute Wurfweiten und arbeiten sehr zuverlässig.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## goeki (21. Oktober 2022)

Ok darauf wäre ich nicht gekommen. Dann gehe ich morgen früh los in den Norden (ist eh rau und ohne Touris) und Rolle mir dort die Rolle neu auf.

Vielen Dank für euren schnellen Support, das sehe ich als nicht selbstverständlich!!! Danke 

PS: Als kleine Zuckerl hier eine zufällig gefundene Aussichtsplattform im Norden.
Jetzt aber genug der Bling Bling Bilder, morgen geht's an den Fisch, wir sind hier im Angelforum und nicht bei Instagram


----------



## messerfisch (21. Oktober 2022)

goeki schrieb:


> Also wenn das morgen nach den Gegenmaßnahmen wiederholt so Auftritt, geht die Rolle wieder nach dem Urlaub zurück zum Angelladen. Knapp 90€ ausgegeben und dann muss man sich noch mit sowas ärgern - das wäre zumindest für mich ein absolutes NoGo.
> 
> PS: Unter der geflochtenen sind ca 20m monofile. Reicht es, wenn ich die geflochtene einmal komplett abspule und den Teil stramm ziehe?
> Ich muss Mal schauen, wie ich das hier ohne Zubehör hinkriege. Einfach Schnur abziehen und im Zimmer auf dem Boden wird wahrscheinlich nicht funzen.


Mach mal ein Foto von der Rolle bitte


----------



## Tomasz (21. Oktober 2022)

goeki schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für euren schnellen Support, das sehe ich als nicht selbstverständlich!!! Danke


Wir wollen viele schöne Fotos sehen und aufregende Berichte von tollen Angelabenteuern lesen. Da helfen wir gerne etwas nach

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## messerfisch (21. Oktober 2022)

Was für eine Schnur hast du dir geholt? Manchmal liegt es leider auch an der Schnur selbst. Wobei ich auch erstmal auf zu lose Schnur tippen würde. Ein Foto würde da wie gesagt helfen. Und neu aufspulen auch.
LG


----------



## goeki (22. Oktober 2022)

Auf der Rechnung steht PP 190m Moos Green. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es Power Pro ist. Bild reiche ich heute von der Rolle nach. 
Geplant ist heute auf 15 Uhr angeln zu gehen, am Beau Vallon vor dem Grillrestaurant Beach Shak. Insider Infos berichteten gestern Vorkommen von Bonitos und Jobfish.


----------



## messerfisch (22. Oktober 2022)

goeki schrieb:


> Auf der Rechnung steht PP 190m Moos Green. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es Power Pro ist. Bild reiche ich heute von der Rolle nach.
> Geplant ist heute auf 15 Uhr angeln zu gehen, am Beau Vallon vor dem Grillrestaurant Beach Shak. Insider Infos berichteten gestern Vorkommen von Bonitos und Jobfish.


Bin gespannt, hoffentlich irren sich die Insider nicht, der Strand wäre für mich der letzte Anlaufpunkt, flach und ohne Struktur. Aber wenn die Bonitos da sind siehst du sie ja zum Glück rauben. Sind denn die Sardinen noch da?
LG


----------



## goeki (22. Oktober 2022)

Jup, die Sardinen sind noch da, am Beau Vallon liegen etliche tot am Strand. Einige sind 30-50cm vom Ufer. Wahrscheinlich verirrt und finden nicht mehr zum Schwarm. Die kann man theoretisch mit der Hand rausnehmen. Kein Verhalten, was ich von einem Fisch erwarte. Aber die Angler holen die raus und benutzen Sie als Köder.

Die Stelle am Beau Vallon hat mich auch sehr irritiert, da es doch voll der Touri Hotspot ist...Mal sehen. Wenn es absolut nichts ist, bin ich gerne für deine Tipps offen. Mietauto ist ja vorhanden und ich komme praktisch überall hin.


----------



## Krallblei (22. Oktober 2022)

Wickelbild ist gerade unten sehr schlecht. Schau mal viele "Distanzschreiben" unter der Spule sind.


----------



## messerfisch (22. Oktober 2022)

Die Rolle ist gut voll, hast du die Schbur schon neu aufgespult? Wie gesagt du musst die Stellen finden wo die Fische an der Oberflache in die Sardinen rauben, falls es dir an der Stelle dann noch möglich ist deinen Jig über die Sardinen in die rainenden Fische zu werfen, solltest du in der selben Sekunde den Biss bekommen. Aber als erstes würde ich falls nicht schon geschehen, die Schnur neu und fest aufzuspulen. Dann sollte es eigentlich klappen.
LG


----------



## goeki (22. Oktober 2022)

Meldung: Das erste Mal Angeln mit komplett neuem Equipment ungetestet und erstes Mal im Meer überhaupt: Der Bonito wurde gleich nach dem 2. Wurf angelandet. Der Kampf hat nur 5 Minuten gedauert, die Rute hat sehr guten Dienst geleistet.
Ich habe die Schnur einmal runter bis zur Mono abgespult und dann mit richtig ordentlich Zug wieder aufgespult. Bei mindestens 30 Weitwürfen kein einziger Knoten.

Gewicht ca 5 kg, Länge ca 50cm.
Der Köder ein 7cm kurzer Stickbait mit 30g in blau-weiß mit noch billig-Chinahaken dran.
Ausgenommen hat uns den Fisch der Host beim Airbnb, ich habe es mit Bildern dokumentiert.


----------



## Mescalero (22. Oktober 2022)

Petri! Und guten Appetit. Der Knoten ist geplatzt, das geht jetzt Schlag auf Schlag vermute ich mal.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Oktober 2022)

Super.
Petri Heil.


----------



## Tomasz (22. Oktober 2022)

Sauber!
Petri!


----------



## messerfisch (22. Oktober 2022)

goeki schrieb:


> Meldung: Das erste Mal Angeln mit komplett neuem Equipment ungetestet und erstes Mal im Meer überhaupt: Der Bonito wurde gleich nach dem 2. Wurf angelandet. Der Kampf hat nur 5 Minuten gedauert, die Rute hat sehr guten Dienst geleistet.
> Ich habe die Schnur einmal runter bis zur Mono abgespult und dann mit richtig ordentlich Zug wieder aufgespult. Bei mindestens 30 Weitwürfen kein einziger Knoten.
> 
> Gewicht ca 5 kg, Länge ca 50cm.
> ...


Petri, klappt doch! Als Tipp, das nächste mal das dunkle Fleisch auslösen. Dann schmeckt es noch besser. War es der einzige Biss oder war noch mehr? Was meinst du mit 5 Kilo? 
LG


----------



## messerfisch (22. Oktober 2022)

Aber mega cool das der Knoten geplatzt ist, wann gehts mit dem Boot raus?


----------



## goeki (22. Oktober 2022)

Moin Max, witzig dass du es mit dem dunklen Fleisch geschrieben hast, wir haben es nach Gefühl tatsächlich noch entfernt, weil es etwas gerochen hat (ist das Blut?).

Danach habe ich mit dem selben Köder keinen biss mehr bekommen. Es wurden auch immer mehr Angler um mich herum. Sollte ich dann bei mehreren Anglern um mich herum eher weiter und einen anderen Spot abfischen oder stehen und weitermachen?

Mit 5 kg war der Bonito gemeint, ich habe leider keine Waage dabei.
Mit dem Boot muss ich schauen, wir haben noch Programm bis Montag und Dienstag geht's ja schon auf Praslin. Dort werde ich auch die Würfe machen. 
Eventuell geht es nochmal am Montag ans Wasser. Da würde ich noch gerne einen ganz anderen Spot probieren.

PS: unsere Gasfasche ist leider leer, wir müssen jetzt warten, bis wir ENDLICH den Fisch essen können


----------



## messerfisch (22. Oktober 2022)

Genau das dunkle Fleisch ist die Blutbahn. Weg damit, ich denke mal das der Little Thunny so um die 1-2 Kilo hat, ist aber auch die ideale Größe für Sushi.
Wenn die „Aasgeier“ auftauchen musst du entweder deinen Platz verteidigen oder teilen. Ich würde mir auf jeden Fall einen Platz suchen an dem viele Sardinen und raubende Fische sind. Dann ist es nicht nach einem Fisch vorbei.  
Halt uns auf dem laufenden und weiterhin viel Spaß! 
Danke das du mich gedanklich zurück auf meine Insel bringst.
LG Max


----------



## goeki (22. Oktober 2022)

Das hier war der erste Fischkontakt am Sunset Beach, eine tote Sardine. Und wir haben uns gewundert, warum so so viele tote Fische an Land gespült wurden.

Am kommenden Angeltag werde ich etwas andere Köder einsetzen. Außerdem habe ich durch meine kleinen Fehler und neuen Knoten jetzt ein Vorfach von etwa 70cm. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob das bisschen zu wenig ist.
1-1,2m wäre so meine Vorstellung. Aber da ich den FG Knoten jetzt erst zwei Mal jemals verknotet habe, würde ich es noch zurückstellen.


----------



## Krallblei (22. Oktober 2022)

Schöner 1 kg Little thunny. Die machen echt Spass. Davon wirst wie Messerfisch viele fangen. Guter Tipp sofort aber wirklich sofort ausbluten lassen. Sonst sind die Dinger nix zum Essen. Freu mich für dich

Glückwünsche

Ps: Mit Jig gefangen oder Stickbait?

Lass das Fluro so lang das du es werfen kannst ohne den Knoten durch die Ringe zu werfen. Bei der Rute wird das wahrscheinlich nicht lange gut gehen... wenn die Fische jagen brauchst du kein langes... vorallem nicht bei diesen Stränden


----------



## messerfisch (22. Oktober 2022)

Sehe ich wie Krallblei, ich hab das Vorfach auch nur knapp 1-1,2m gehabt. So das ich den Knoten beim werfen maximal im ersten Rutenring habe oder ganz draußen. Dann kann man richtig gut, weit werfen. 
LG


----------



## goeki (23. Oktober 2022)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Schöner 1 kg Little thunny. Die machen echt Spass. Davon wirst wie Messerfisch viele fangen. Guter Tipp sofort aber wirklich sofort ausbluten lassen. Sonst sind die Dinger nix zum Essen. Freu mich für dich
> 
> Glückwünsche
> 
> ...



Ok, dann lasse ich es Mal bei der aktuellen Länge. 
Den Köder habe ich etwas weiter oben im Fangbeitrag verlinkt. War so ein 6er Set über Amazon für 12€.

Also wo es bei mir noch definitiv scheitert ist die Wurftechnik. Ich komme auf ca 40-50m mit dem 30g Stickbait. Neben mir waren einheimische mit viel kürzeren Ruten, aber die haben das mit so einer heftigen Energie ausgeworfen und kamen gleich weit wie ich und das mit deutlich kleineren Köder. Da muss ich noch bisschen daran arbeiten, solange ich hier werden kann. In Deutschland ist alles totgeregelt und man darf erstmal die halbe Welt fahren und Geld zahlen, dass man nur werfen darf - schon allein deshalb liebe ich diesen Urlaub schon. Einfach Mal ohne Stress üben


----------



## messerfisch (23. Oktober 2022)

Auf gute 60-70 Meter kannst du denke ich mit der Schnur und einem 30 Gramm Jig kommen. Wenn du Jigs mit 40 Gramm hast nimm die, das macht es dir leichter. Hol noch was raus, wir wollen mehr Bilder sehen!


----------



## goeki (23. Oktober 2022)

Also der Thunny hatte auf jeden Fall mehr als 1 kg, meine Freundin hat ihn komplett nach Hause getragen und meinte: so ein bisschen wie ein Neugeborenes  Frauen haben da irgendwie ein Gespür  
Morgen geht's nochmal raus, heute war ein sehr erlebnisreicher Wandertag. Wenn ich noch Lust habe, ziehe ich den 40g Jig drauf und mache heute noch ein paar Würfe.

Wie ist es eigentlich vom technischen Fischverständnis: Wenn das Meer an einer Küste sehr rau und wild ist, sind dann die Fangchancen direkt von der Küste aus geringer?
Wenn nein, würde ich gerne noch den wilden Strand ganz außen im Norden versuchen.


----------



## Lorenz (23. Oktober 2022)

goeki schrieb:


> Wie ist es eigentlich vom technischen Fischverständnis: Wenn das Meer an einer Küste sehr rau und wild ist, sind dann die Fangchancen direkt von der Küste aus geringer?


Du hast doch schon gesehen wie flach oder ufernah manchmal die Futterfische stehen  Wenn die Bedingungen passen sind an den wilden Stellen (auch) Futterfische und/oder Räuber, und wenn starker Gegenwind die Wurfweite halbiert, ist das u.U. auch noch genug.

In manchen Angelrevieren hat man sehr flache Strände und man muss eine gewisse Wassertiefe erreichen; dann ist Gegenwind natürlich doof. Manche Fische meiden auch den Brandungsbereich und/oder starke Strömung.


----------



## messerfisch (23. Oktober 2022)

goeki schrieb:


> Also der Thunny hatte auf jeden Fall mehr als 1 kg, meine Freundin hat ihn komplett nach Hause getragen und meinte: so ein bisschen wie ein Neugeborenes  Frauen haben da irgendwie ein Gespür
> Morgen geht's nochmal raus, heute war ein sehr erlebnisreicher Wandertag. Wenn ich noch Lust habe, ziehe ich den 40g Jig drauf und mache heute noch ein paar Würfe.
> 
> Wie ist es eigentlich vom technischen Fischverständnis: Wenn das Meer an einer Küste sehr rau und wild ist, sind dann die Fangchancen direkt von der Küste aus geringer?
> Wenn nein, würde ich gerne noch den wilden Strand ganz außen im Norden versuchen.


Such dir die Plätze mit den Sardinen, alles andere ist Zeitverschwendung. Starke Strömung und Seitenwinde machen dir das Fischen sehr schwer an solchen Stellen, Fische gibts da auch aber mit der knappen Zeit bleibt keine Zeit für Experimente.


----------



## Woddy888 (23. Oktober 2022)

So… nachdem die wichtigen Dinge für den Urlaub gepackt sind, geht es auch für uns morgen los. Wir werden ab dem 25.10. für 6 Tage auf Mahe unsere Seychellenreise starten


----------



## messerfisch (23. Oktober 2022)

Guten Flug und hoffentlich sehen wir ein paar Fische!


----------



## guese1 (24. Oktober 2022)

Schönen Urlaub
Freue mich schon auf Deine Berichte
MFG
Detlev


----------



## Woddy888 (24. Oktober 2022)

Ich werde mir Mühe geben 
Dank eurer ausführlichen Berichte konnte ich mich ja etwas vorbereiten


----------



## Rheinangler (24. Oktober 2022)

goeki schrieb:


> Auf der Rechnung steht PP 190m Moos Green. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es Power Pro ist. Bild reiche ich heute von der Rolle nach.
> Geplant ist heute auf 15 Uhr angeln zu gehen, am Beau Vallon vor dem Grillrestaurant Beach Shak. Insider Infos berichteten gestern Vorkommen von Bonitos und Jobfish.


Hammer - das Restaurant war einer meiner Lieblingsabhängspots auf unserem Segeltrip. Eiskaltes Seybrew..man wäre ich da jetzt gerne. Haben mit dem Cat in 150 Meter Entfernung vorm Strand geankert..... und da war es gut 7-8 Meter tief... mindestens, denn unser Captain war in der Hinsicht etwas ein Schisser. Wollte immer ordentlich Wasser unter den Kielen haben.


----------



## Rheinangler (24. Oktober 2022)

goeki schrieb:


> Ok, dann lasse ich es Mal bei der aktuellen Länge.
> Den Köder habe ich etwas weiter oben im Fangbeitrag verlinkt. War so ein 6er Set über Amazon für 12€.
> 
> Also wo es bei mir noch definitiv scheitert ist die Wurftechnik. Ich komme auf ca 40-50m mit dem 30g Stickbait. Neben mir waren einheimische mit viel kürzeren Ruten, aber die haben das mit so einer heftigen Energie ausgeworfen und kamen gleich weit wie ich und das mit deutlich kleineren Köder. Da muss ich noch bisschen daran arbeiten, solange ich hier werden kann. In Deutschland ist alles totgeregelt und man darf erstmal die halbe Welt fahren und Geld zahlen, dass man nur werfen darf - schon allein deshalb liebe ich diesen Urlaub schon. Einfach Mal ohne Stress üben


Ich denke, dass Dich die 0,18er geflochtene auch etwas ausbremst. Je dünner, je weiter....


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. Oktober 2022)

goeki schrieb:


> Also der Thunny hatte auf jeden Fall mehr als 1 kg, meine Freundin hat ihn komplett nach Hause getragen und meinte: so ein bisschen wie ein Neugeborenes ....



Dachte ich mir auch sofort, würde so 2-2,5 Kilo tippen... ne' im Vergleich schlanke Forelle von 45cm. hat ja schon das Kilo. 

Ist aber nur meine Meinung...


----------



## messerfisch (24. Oktober 2022)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass Dich die 0,18er geflochtene auch etwas ausbremst. Je dünner, je weiter....


Das stimmt, nicht ohne Grund hab ich die 0,10er Fireline genommen.
LG


----------



## messerfisch (25. Oktober 2022)

Wie sieht’s aus bei euch? Nichts los?


----------



## goeki (25. Oktober 2022)

Servus zusammen, wir sind heute um 13:30 Uhr auf Praslin angekommen. Schon bisschen eklig den ganzen Koffer wieder zu packen etc, aber jetzt ist alles wieder ordentlich für die nächsten 7 Tage 

Wir sind im Stone Self Catering Apartment angekommen. Von der Lage sind wir jetzt südwestlich der Insel. 
Da der Strand nur 1-2 Minuten fußläufig weg ist, werde ich gleich die Rute schnappen und mir die Lage anschauen.

Habe natürlich wieder neu verknoten müssen und jetzt ist das Vorfach nur noch knapp 60 cm lang. 
Ich hatte gedacht hier auf Praslin auf Grund zu fischen (habe 10-20g Laufblei mit 8-10er Haken dabei). Keine Ahnung, ob das funzt, aber da könnte ich versuchen auf Red Snapper zu gehen. 

Vielleicht wäre es auch eine Idee irgendwo ein günstiges Kajak zu mieten und damit wenigstens ein paar Meter raus zu fahren. Muss ich noch abchecken.
Es ist traumhaft schön hier, das kann man schonmal sagen. Bilder werde ich natürlich hochladen, sobald welche geschossen sind


----------



## messerfisch (25. Oktober 2022)

goeki schrieb:


> Servus zusammen, wir sind heute um 13:30 Uhr auf Praslin angekommen. Schon bisschen eklig den ganzen Koffer wieder zu packen etc, aber jetzt ist alles wieder ordentlich für die nächsten 7 Tage
> 
> Wir sind im Stone Self Catering Apartment angekommen. Von der Lage sind wir jetzt südwestlich der Insel.
> Da der Strand nur 1-2 Minuten fußläufig weg ist, werde ich gleich die Rute schnappen und mir die Lage anschauen.
> ...


Mit dem Red Snapper muss ich dich leider enttäuschen. Dafür brauchst du tiefes Wasser. 40-60 Meter. Aber wenn du die beim Inder deines Vertrauens ein paar TK Garnelen holst, kannst du so einiges fangen.
LG


----------



## Krallblei (25. Oktober 2022)

Gibt es dort am Sandstrand Würmer? 
Wäre doch Köder Nr.1..


----------



## goeki (25. Oktober 2022)

Ich komme zurück vom Strand, bzw zwei Stränden.
Der Strand direkt vor der Haustür (Grand Anse Beach) ist irgendwie nicht so richtig geeignet für Spinnfischen.


Das Wasser läuft einige Meter seicht rein, ca 20-40 Meter und es stehen überall sehr viele kleine Boote. Ich hatte da auch die ganze Zeit sehr heftigen Gegenwind.

Wir sind dann kurzerhand schnell zur anderen Küstenseite gefahren und am Cote D'Or Beach halt gemacht. Ab 15-16 Uhr überall Sardinenschwärme so weit das Auge reicht. Ich habe ein oder zwei Mal ein paar Fische aktiv jagen gesehen, aber eher wenig.




Hier werde ich mein Glück morgen versuchen. Sehr ruhiger Strand mit ein paar Touristen, hier haben nur 1-2 Boote irgendwas gefischt.


----------



## messerfisch (25. Oktober 2022)

Wenn du im seichten Wasser wartest, sei bitte vorsichtig! Es sind viele Stechrochen unterwegs. Zumindest auf Mahe. Die Anse a la mouche war voll mit denen.
LG


----------



## messerfisch (25. Oktober 2022)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Gibt es dort am Sandstrand Würmer?
> Wäre doch Köder Nr.1..


Nicht das ich wüsste.


----------



## Krallblei (25. Oktober 2022)

Mal gebuddelt wo die Wellen den Strand hoch und runter gehen?


----------



## messerfisch (25. Oktober 2022)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Mal gebuddelt wo die Wellen den Strand hoch und runter gehen?


Ab und zu sind da Krabben eingebuddelt, aber Würmer hab ich noch nicht explizit gesucht. Was für Würmer wären das denn?


----------



## Krallblei (25. Oktober 2022)

Würmer halt
So wie rund ums Mittelmeer oder sonstwo. War ja nur ein Gedanke


----------



## goeki (26. Oktober 2022)

Ich merke gerade, das ist ja eigentlich ursprünglich ein Thread nur für Mahe.
messerfisch: ist es überhaupt in Ordnung, dass jetzt hier der Mix aus Praslin und La Digue reinkommt oder lieber neuen Thread aufmachen? 
Ich habe übrigens gestern Kontakt mit Daniel Hoenings aufgenommen und er hat mit einige interessante Spots genannt. Er hat sehr viel Erfahrung auf der Insel und ich habe ihn einfach Mal angetextet 
Die Erkenntnisse würde ich dann hier reinposten.


----------



## Woddy888 (26. Oktober 2022)

So, nach der anstrengenden Anreise und Mietwagen über die ganze Insel sind wir gestern nur kurz zum Fischen gekommen, Anse Glacis und Sunsetbeach. Viele Fische, auch Große, beim schnorcheln gesehen, aber keinen gefangen.
Heute geht es in den Süden


----------



## messerfisch (26. Oktober 2022)

goeki schrieb:


> Ich merke gerade, das ist ja eigentlich ursprünglich ein Thread nur für Mahe.
> messerfisch: ist es überhaupt in Ordnung, dass jetzt hier der Mix aus Praslin und La Digue reinkommt oder lieber neuen Thread aufmachen?
> Ich habe übrigens gestern Kontakt mit Daniel Hoenings aufgenommen und er hat mit einige interessante Spots genannt. Er hat sehr viel Erfahrung auf der Insel und ich habe ihn einfach Mal angetextet
> Die Erkenntnisse würde ich dann hier reinposten.


Alles gut, berichte fleißig weiter, vielleicht bin ich auch mal auf den beiden Inseln und weiß dann wo hin!!!
LG und weiterhin viel Spaß


----------



## messerfisch (26. Oktober 2022)

Woddy888 schrieb:


> So, nach der anstrengenden Anreise und Mietwagen über die ganze Insel sind wir gestern nur kurz zum Fischen gekommen, Anse Glacis und Sunsetbeach. Viele Fische, auch Große, beim schnorcheln gesehen, aber keinen gefangen.
> Heute geht es in den Süden


Schau dir mal die Takamaka an, falls vom Strand keine Sardinen mehr zu sehen sind, musst du mal schauen ob links vor dem Restaurant wer auf den Felsen steht und fischt. Lass dir den Weg zeigen und hin da!
Falls Sardinen da sind, sind die Bonitos nicht weit!
LG


----------



## goeki (26. Oktober 2022)

Fangerfolg, aber ich habe gleich eine Frage: Es ist ein 60cm großer Barracuda mit einem Gewicht von ca 1 kg. Ich habe den Fisch in Aufregung betäubt und getötet, mir zittern immernoch die Knie. 
Jetzt stellt sich leider im Nachgang die Frage: Kann man Barracudas überhaupt essen? Oh man, ich fühle mich gerade so schlecht....hab ich ihn umsonst getötet???


----------



## messerfisch (26. Oktober 2022)

goeki schrieb:


> Fangerfolg, aber ich habe gleich eine Frage: Es ist ein 60cm großer Barracuda mit einem Gewicht von ca 1 kg. Ich habe den Fisch in Aufregung betäubt und getötet, mir zittern immernoch die Knie.
> Jetzt stellt sich leider im Nachgang die Frage: Kann man Barracudas überhaupt essen? Oh man, ich fühle mich gerade so schlecht....hab ich ihn umsonst getötet???


Klar, mach mal ein Foto welche Art es ist!
Ist super zum grillen.
LG


----------



## goeki (26. Oktober 2022)

Hier sind die Bilder. Der Fisch hat 59cm und ca ein 1kg.


----------



## messerfisch (26. Oktober 2022)

Petri zum Pfeil Baracuda, lass ihn dir schmecken!
LG


----------



## Tomasz (26. Oktober 2022)

goeki schrieb:


> Hier sind die Bilder. Der Fisch hat 59cm und ca ein 1kg.
> Anhang anzeigen 422441
> Anhang anzeigen 422442
> Anhang anzeigen 422443
> ...


Petri! Womit hast Du ihn gefangen?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## goeki (26. Oktober 2022)

messerfisch schrieb:


> Petri zum Pfeil Baracuda, lass ihn dir schmecken!
> LG


Ich Frage deshalb so blöd nach, weil wir durch die Artikel im Netz etwas irritiert waren, dass Barracudas giftig sein sollen. Wir wollten den Urlaub nicht vorzeitig killen...


----------



## messerfisch (26. Oktober 2022)

goeki schrieb:


> Ich Frage deshalb so blöd nach, weil wir durch die Artikel im Netz etwas irritiert waren, dass Barracudas giftig sein sollen. Wir wollten den Urlaub nicht vorzeitig killen...


Das hängt mit der Nahrung zusammen, wenn die Algenfressenden Fische diese Alge zu sich nehmen und gefressen werden, sind die Baracudas auch toxisch. Aber auf den Seychellen gibt es diese Alge nicht.
Alles gut also, genieß den Fisch!


----------



## goeki (26. Oktober 2022)

Ich werde mich nach dem Essen melden, mit Fangmethode und Ort. Wenn ich es überlebe


----------



## goeki (26. Oktober 2022)

Gefangen wurde der Barrakuda am Cote d'Or   Beach um ca 18:10 Uhr. Den Spot habe ich auf der Karte markiert.


 Etwa 20 m nach der waagrechten Palme (Sehenswürdigkeit) kam der Biss, zu dieser Zeit extrem viele Sardinenschwärme direkt an Ufernähe. Trotz allem musste ich aber ca 60-70 m weit raus mit dem "nur" 30g Köder.
Es hat wieder einmal der billig Amazon Köder gefangen, diesmal die Regenbogen Farbe.


Fairerweise muss ich sagen, dass ich bisher auch keine anderen Köder aktiv auf Fische geworfen habe. 
Heute habe ich Trainingswürfe mit allen Köder gemacht, der 48g Köder kommt unfassbar weit raus, gefällt mir richtig gut.


----------



## Woddy888 (26. Oktober 2022)

messerfisch schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Takamaka an, falls vom Strand keine Sardinen mehr zu sehen sind, musst du mal schauen ob links vor dem Restaurant wer auf den Felsen steht und fischt. Lass dir den Weg zeigen und hin da!
> Falls Sardinen da sind, sind die Bonitos nicht weit!
> LG


Da waren wir heute leider am Schluss unseres Südentrips. Dort hatte ich allerdings eine schon relativ rote Birne weil wir schon 6 h in der Sonne ohne Wolken unterwegs waren. Mein erster Buntbarsch bzw erster Fisch hatte ich an der Anse Louise gefangen. Leider ohne Bild da meine Kameraassistentin am Schnorcheln war. Kurz danach, sie war immer noch am schnorcheln, war die Rute (25g Schimano Travel 3 m) krumm. 1 mal Nute Drill und Schnurabzug und der Fisch war in den Felsen. Abriss. Schnur 1PE Spiderwire hielt, schurabriss direkt hinterm Snap, Köder war ein 14 g Casing Jig von Decathlon in dem Design der kleinen Makrelen. 
Morgen darf ich da wieder hin


----------



## Mescalero (26. Oktober 2022)

goeki 
Petri zum Barrakuda und lasst ihn euch schmecken. Am Mittelmeer und Atlantik gibt es den Fisch übrigens in Massen auf den Märkten. Die wissen schon warum. 

Woddy888 
Niemals ohne Handy zum Fischen! Das ist schlimmer als die Rute zu Hause zu vergessen.


----------



## Woddy888 (26. Oktober 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> goeki
> Petri zum Barrakuda und lasst ihn euch schmecken. Am Mittelmeer und Atlantik gibt es den Fisch übrigens in Massen auf den Märkten. Die wissen schon warum.
> 
> Woddy888
> Niemals ohne Handy zum Fischen! Das ist schlimmer als die Rute zu Hause zu vergessen.


Taddaaa … mein Fotograf hatte doch eins gemacht


----------



## messerfisch (26. Oktober 2022)

Woddy888 schrieb:


> Taddaaa … mein Fotograf hatte doch eins gemacht


Petri zum Grouper


----------



## messerfisch (26. Oktober 2022)

Läuft ja bei euch, weiter so. Ich wäre am liebsten auch da… Neid pur


----------



## goeki (26. Oktober 2022)

Neben mir, etwa 100m weiter haben zwei Russen einen Travelly rausgezogen. Etwa so groß wie mein Bonito auf Mahe. Ich meine den Köder erkannt zu haben, ein rosa Spöket 28g. Besitze ich auch, in anderer Farbe. 
Kann ich mit dem Setup also auch die Travellys rausfischen oder muss ich da auf Grund?

Extra für Max, um das Fernweh zu stärken. Meine Probewürfe heute Mittag an Cote D'Or:


----------



## messerfisch (26. Oktober 2022)

goeki schrieb:


> Neben mir, etwa 100m weiter haben zwei Russen einen Travelly rausgezogen. Etwa so groß wie mein Bonito auf Mahe. Ich meine den Köder erkannt zu haben, ein rosa Spöket 28g. Besitze ich auch, in anderer Farbe.
> Kann ich mit dem Setup also auch die Travellys rausfischen oder muss ich da auf Grund?
> 
> Extra für Max, um das Fernweh zu stärken. Meine Probewürfe heute Mittag an Cote D'Or:
> ...


Du kannst auf alles Fischen was Flossen hat, nur wenn halt einer beißt der stärker ist, ziehst du halt den kürzeren. Also Feuer frei!!
Wir wollen mehr Bilder sehen!!!!


----------



## goeki (27. Oktober 2022)

Kurze Ankündigung: Heute Nachmittag / Abend geht es zu Anse La Blague ganz im Osten, da werde ich mein Glück auch Mal versuchen. Soll eher wild und verlassen sein, ganz ohne großen Tourismus.

Eine Sache noch als Feedback aus der Sicht des Anfängers:

Ich merke, dass mir neben der eigentlichen Angelausrüstung so Komfort-Accessoires fehlen. Direkt beim Anlanden des Fisches bräuchte ich einen Gürtel oder eine Tasche, wo ich mein Messer, Zange, usw. dranhängen und schnell Zugriff habe.
Außerdem weiß ich nie wohin mit der Rute, wenn der Fisch an Ufer gezogen wird. Aktuell habe ich so einen günstigen Rutenhalter, den in den Boden ramme und die Rute darin verkanten kann - das kann aber nicht die Lösung sein. Einfach in den Sand legen? Ne oder?

Eine andere Sache (wahrscheinlich Routine für viele irgendwann) ist das Betäuben so großer Fische. Ich habe das gestern beim Barrakuda einfach nicht gut gemacht, da ich noch unerfahren bin. Der hatte eine relativ dicke Schädeldecke und wahrscheinlich muss ich bei so großen Fischen mit mehr Kraft rangehen, um sie richtig zu betäuben?
Ich habe sicher 5-6x zugeschlagen, da fühle ich mich dann wirklich schlecht, wenn es erst so spät funktioniert...das MUSS dringend besser werden.


----------



## Mescalero (27. Oktober 2022)

Die Rute kann schon in den Sand. Man muss zu Hause dann natürlich alles ordentlich abspülen, Sand in den Steckverbindungen ist übel.
Werkzeug habe ich in einer kleinen Umhängetasche, also immer griffbereit. Die Arterienklemme ist außen angeclippt sodass ich nicht danach suchen muss, wenn es schnell gehen soll. 
Das Betäuben ist mMn eher eine Frage des Gefühls und der richtigen Technik. Ich habe schon mittlere Karpfen mit dem Griff meines (relativ kleinen) Taschenmessers betäubt, zwei sauber platzierte Dongs und das Licht war aus.
Als ich Kind war, hat man den Karpfen im Fischladen mit einem 750 g Hammer eine Kopfnuss gegeben - die waren nicht betäubt sondern mausetot und hatten ein multiples Schädelhirntrauma.

Weiter viel Spaß und eine tolle Zeit!


----------



## Rheinangler (27. Oktober 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Die Rute kann schon in den Sand. Man muss zu Hause dann natürlich alles ordentlich abspülen, Sand in den Steckverbindungen ist übel.
> Werkzeug habe ich in einer kleinen Umhängetasche, also immer griffbereit. Die Arterienklemme ist außen angeclippt sodass ich nicht danach suchen muss, wenn es schnell gehen soll.
> Das Betäuben ist mMn eher eine Frage des Gefühls und der richtigen Technik. Ich habe schon mittlere Karpfen mit dem Griff meines (relativ kleinen) Taschenmessers betäubt, zwei sauber platzierte Dongs und das Licht war aus.
> Als ich Kind war, hat man den Karpfen im Fischladen mit einem 750 g Hammer eine Kopfnuss gegeben - die waren nicht betäubt sondern mausetot und hatten ein multiples Schädelhirntrauma.
> ...


Mit Deiner Einschätzung bzgl. des Angelgerätes im Strandsand gehe ich nicht konform. Man kann das so wie Du beschreibst machen, hat aber dann definitiv weniger lange Freude am Gerät. 
Der feine, trockene Sand kriecht überall rein und lässt sich eben nicht immer zu 100% rausspülen. Spätestens im Rollenhalter entsteht so schnell Schaden - habe mir so beide Rollenhalter an den Brandungsruten geschrottet. Von der feinen Mechanik an den Angelrollen möchte ich hier garnicht weiter sprechen. Wenn man es also verhindern kann, sollte man die Rute und vor allem die Rolle NIE im Sand ablegen. 
Ich habe mir angewöhnt die Rute auf Sandstränden immer schräg auf einem Gepäckstück abzulegen, so dass schlimmstenfalls nur das Griffende im Sand liegt. Eine kleine Tasche oder ein Rucksack reichen hier meist völlig aus, den Bereich um Rollenhalter und Rolle frei von Sand zu halten. Alle andere Teile der Rute sind da weniger empfindlich und der Sand kann natürlich auch durch kurzes eintauchen von Griff oder Rutenspitze wieder abgespült werden. Eine ordentliche Nachspülung unter Süßwasser dankt Deine Angel Dir natürlich mit längerer Lebensdauer, denn die wenigsten Rutenringe sind resistent gegen Salzwasser.


----------



## goeki (27. Oktober 2022)

Kleines Update: wir waren heute an dem wohl bekanntesten Strand auf Praslin: Anse Lazio. 
Ich hatte bewusst kein Angelgerät dabei, da wir heute Abend zu Anse La Blague losziehen.
Am Hauptstrand selbst macht es sicher wenig Spaß zu fischen, zu viele Touristen im Wasser. An den Steinfelsen links und rechts der Bucht war aber deutlich mehr Fischaufkommen. Hier verirrt sich auch kein Tourist hin. Wären wir in wenigen Tagen nicht am Strand Anse Bourgette, würde ich nochmal zum Lazio gehen. Das Problem ist aber, dass es von unserem Apartment den Maximalweg zum Fahren fordert. Deshalb klappere ich erst die anderen Alternativen ab.
Die Bilder zeigen Anse Lazio einmal nach rechts und links:


----------



## Mescalero (27. Oktober 2022)

Rheinangler 
Natürlich, wenn etwas zum Ablegen da ist, ein Felsen oder eine Tasche usw. ist das besser und ich versuche auch immer, so etwas zu nutzen. 

Wenn aber nichts da ist, fliegt eher die Rute in den Dreck als dass ich irgendwie einhändig versuche, den Haken rauszufummeln. Letztlich sind Ruten und Rollen in erster Linie Gebrauchsgegenstände. Ich habe allerdings auch kein teures Edelgerät - in dem Fall sähe ich das vermutlich anders.


----------



## goeki (27. Oktober 2022)

Also als ich den Barrakuda am seichten Wasser hatte und hätte ihn jetzt mit nackten Händen abhaken müssen, ich hätte da glaub nicht geschafft. 
Ich habe dann ganz schnell meinen 3€ Steckhalter geholt und die Rute reingelegt. Ich hätte mich mit dicken Handschuhen auf jeden Fall sicherer gefühlt. Er hat dann schon noch ein paar Mal gezappelt, da hatte ich kurz Pipi in der Hose, dass er mich doch schnappt.


----------



## Rheinangler (27. Oktober 2022)

goeki schrieb:


> Kleines Update: wir waren heute an dem wohl bekanntesten Strand auf Praslin: Anse Lazio.
> Ich hatte bewusst kein Angelgerät dabei, da wir heute Abend zu Anse La Blague losziehen.
> Am Hauptstrand selbst macht es sicher wenig Spaß zu fischen, zu viele Touristen im Wasser. An den Steinfelsen links und rechts der Bucht war aber deutlich mehr Fischaufkommen. Hier verirrt sich auch kein Tourist hin. Wären wir in wenigen Tagen nicht am Strand Anse Bourgette, würde ich nochmal zum Lazio gehen. Das Problem ist aber, dass es von unserem Apartment den Maximalweg zum Fahren fordert. Deshalb klappere ich erst die anderen Alternativen ab.
> Die Bilder zeigen Anse Lazio einmal nach rechts und links:
> ...


Ein Träumchen, der Strand - unter den Palmen auf dem zweiten Bild habe ich vor einem Jahr im Schatten relaxt und lecker Kaltgetränk geschlürft. Am Lazia ist uns dann auch ein kleiner Zitronenhai direkt am Strand vor die Füße geschwommen und ein paar mittelgroße (5-7 Kilo Klasse) Travellys im knietiefen Wasser am Strand entlang patroulliert.


----------



## Rheinangler (27. Oktober 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Rheinangler
> Natürlich, wenn etwas zum Ablegen da ist, ein Felsen oder eine Tasche usw. ist das besser und ich versuche auch immer, so etwas zu nutzen.
> 
> Wenn aber nichts da ist, fliegt eher die Rute in den Dreck als dass ich irgendwie einhändig versuche, den Haken rauszufummeln. Letztlich sind Ruten und Rollen in erster Linie Gebrauchsgegenstände. Ich habe allerdings auch kein teures Edelgerät - in dem Fall sähe ich das vermutlich anders.


Das muss natürlich jeder mit sich selber ausmachen. Bei mir fliegt die Rute und vor allem die Rolle NIE in den Dreck. Habe keinen Bock auf Stress beim nächsten Angeltrip. Das Zeug geht immer dann kaputt, wenn man es dringend braucht.

Wenn ich - wie Goeki jetzt - auf den Seychellen unterwegs bin, wäre mir auf jeden Fall sehr daran gelegen, dass die (vielleicht auch billige) Ausrüstung zumindest den Trip übersteht. 
Wenn Ihm - aufgrund magelhafter Sorgfalt - die Rolle nach der Hälfte des Urlaubs abraucht, macht er ein ziemlich dummes Gesicht - auch wenn der materielle Schaden vermutlich zu verschmerzen ist. 
Auf den Seychellen, wo gut ausgestattete Tackledealer selten sind und die Aufenthaltszeit begrenzt ist, möchte man nicht in die Verlegenheit kommen und nach einer Ersatzrolle suchen müssen. Das wäre doch sehr ärgerlich, vor allem, weil der Schaden zu verhindern gewesen wäre. 

Also lieber Goeki - geh sorgfältig mit Deinem Angelgerät um und versuche den feinen Sand vor allem von den beweglichen Teilen weg zu halten. Die Ausrüstung ist sicher auch dankbar, wenn Du sie zwischendurch mal vom Salzwasser befreist. Die Rute kann man abduschen - bitte so, dass Dir kein Wasser in die Blankteile läuft. Die Ringe finden es auch klasse, wenn Du sie besonders sorgfältig reinigst - ansonsten hast Du schneller Flugrost an den Teilen als Du gucken kannst. Bzgl. der Rolle solltest Du darauf achten, dass Du sie so mit Süßwasser abspülst, dass kein Wasser in den Rollenkörper eindringen kann. Ich spüle meine nach den Aufenthalten am Salzwasser immer vorsichtig unter fließendem Wasser ab und halte dabei die Spule nach oben bzw. schräg nach oben, damit kein Wasser rein laufen kann.


----------



## messerfisch (27. Oktober 2022)

Ich klemme mir die Rute immer ein, oder suche mit Ecken wo ich die Rute an Sträucher oder ( nur mit dem Metall vom Rutenring, niemals den Blank) Steine wo ich die Rute gegen lehnen kann oder lege meinen Rucksack so das die Rute daran liegt OHNE  die Rolle mit Sand in Berührung kommen zu lassen.
Bei den Bildern wird man neidisch, weiter so!
LG


----------



## messerfisch (27. Oktober 2022)

Und jeden Abend wird alles angespritzt mit Süßwasser! Und die Rolle zwei mal die Woche geölt. Alle beweglichen Teile bekommen einen Tropfen ReelX.
LG


----------



## goeki (27. Oktober 2022)

Ich komme gerade vom La Blague und Cote D'Or zurück. la Blague sind wir gleich wieder abgehauen, da kann ich mir nicht vorstellen zu angeln.

Zurück am bekannten Spot am Cote D'Or, die ersten drei Würfe mit dem Spöket und dann der Höllenknoten....
Nach dem übernächsten Wurf nochmal Knoten lösen, fast 20 Minuten. Mir macht es so langsam keinen Spaß mehr.
Natürlich haben wir beim Lösen des Knotens ordentlich an der geflochtenen gezupft und gezogen, sodass jetzt kleine Fransen entstanden sind.

Liegt es an meiner Wurftechnik oder was ist da eigentlich los???
Ich würde das gerne nur wissen, damit ich das nach dem Urlaub beim Angelladen reklamiere oder nicht.
Schnur scheiße? Rolle taugenichts? Tauge vielleicht ich nicht??

Hab das dann abgebrochen, weil es schon ordentlich gedämmert hat.
Ich habe die Rute gekauft und mitgenommen, damit ich angeln kann und nicht Knoten lösen muss.

Ich bin extrem gefrustet und traue mich gar nicht mehr richtig auszuwerfen...


----------



## Krallblei (27. Oktober 2022)

Du manchmal passen Rute und Rolle einfach nicht zusammen.

Sammel Erfahrung. Beim nächsten wird es besser. Da gehst du dann mit zwei Ruten los.. und irgendwann liegen im Hotelzimmer auch nochmal 5


----------



## Woddy888 (27. Oktober 2022)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Du manchmal passen Rute und Rolle einfach nicht zusammen. Sammel Erfahrung. Beim nächsten wird es besser. Da gehst du dann mit zwei Ruten los.. und irgendwann liegen im Hotelzimmer auch nochmal 5





Krallblei schrieb:


> Du manchmal passen Rute und Rolle einfach nicht zusammen. Sammel Erfahrung. Beim nächsten wird es besser. Da gehst du dann mit zwei Ruten los.. und irgendwann liegen im Hotelzimmer auch nochmal 5


----------



## Woddy888 (27. Oktober 2022)

So, jetzt versuch ich‘s nochmal. Das Internet ist auf Mahe sehr schlecht gerade. 
Wir waren heute wieder an der Anse Louis auf der linken Seite. Bei Flut und ca 30 Meter im Wasser war jede 2. Welle fast Brust hoch. Vorab: meine ‚Kamerafrau‘ hat den ersten vorzeigbaren Fisch(ich schätze Permit) gefangen, mit Pose und Garnele. Es waren heute in den Wellen ab und an Travellys zu sehen, ich schätze um die 10 kg und ca weitere 30 Meter viel Bewegung an der Wasseroberfläche. So konnte ich auch meinen ersten Bonito fangen. 5 weitere verlor ich samt Köder. Warum kann ich nicht sagen, vermutlich Bremse zu dicht. Die Einschläge waren mega heftig. Köder war bzw waren Deadly Dick Lurs 24 und 48 gramm in der Long Version.


----------



## Krallblei (27. Oktober 2022)

2022 ist wohl das Little Thunny Jahr.
Im Mittelmeer, im Roten Meer und im Indischen.

Petri


----------



## messerfisch (27. Oktober 2022)

goeki schrieb:


> Ich komme gerade vom La Blague und Cote D'Or zurück. la Blague sind wir gleich wieder abgehauen, da kann ich mir nicht vorstellen zu angeln.
> 
> Zurück am bekannten Spot am Cote D'Or, die ersten drei Würfe mit dem Spöket und dann der Höllenknoten....
> Nach dem übernächsten Wurf nochmal Knoten lösen, fast 20 Minuten. Mir macht es so langsam keinen Spaß mehr.
> ...


Es kann auch die Schnur sein, ich kenne das Spiel, da kann man mit Pech leider nichts machen außer die Schnur wechseln.
LG


----------



## messerfisch (27. Oktober 2022)

Woddy888 schrieb:


> So, jetzt versuch ich‘s nochmal. Das Internet ist auf Mahe sehr schlecht gerade.
> Wir waren heute wieder an der Anse Louis auf der linken Seite. Bei Flut und ca 30 Meter im Wasser war jede 2. Welle fast Brust hoch. Vorab: meine ‚Kamerafrau‘ hat den ersten vorzeigbaren Fisch(ich schätze Permit) gefangen, mit Pose und Garnele. Es waren heute in den Wellen ab und an Travellys zu sehen, ich schätze um die 10 kg und ca weitere 30 Meter viel Bewegung an der Wasseroberfläche. So konnte ich auch meinen ersten Bonito fangen. 5 weitere verlor ich samt Köder. Warum kann ich nicht sagen, vermutlich Bremse zu dicht. Die Einschläge waren mega heftig. Köder war bzw waren Deadly Dick Lurs 24 und 48 gramm in der Long Version.


Mega, fettes Petri. Ich habe in der Anse Louise auch meinen bis her größten UL Fisch gefangen gehabt 2020. Das mit den Abrissen ist natürlich ärgerlich. 
LG


----------



## messerfisch (27. Oktober 2022)

Woddy888 schrieb:


> So, jetzt versuch ich‘s nochmal. Das Internet ist auf Mahe sehr schlecht gerade.
> Wir waren heute wieder an der Anse Louis auf der linken Seite. Bei Flut und ca 30 Meter im Wasser war jede 2. Welle fast Brust hoch. Vorab: meine ‚Kamerafrau‘ hat den ersten vorzeigbaren Fisch(ich schätze Permit) gefangen, mit Pose und Garnele. Es waren heute in den Wellen ab und an Travellys zu sehen, ich schätze um die 10 kg und ca weitere 30 Meter viel Bewegung an der Wasseroberfläche. So konnte ich auch meinen ersten Bonito fangen. 5 weitere verlor ich samt Köder. Warum kann ich nicht sagen, vermutlich Bremse zu dicht. Die Einschläge waren mega heftig. Köder war bzw waren Deadly Dick Lurs 24 und 48 gramm in der Long Version.


Petri zur Fünfpunkt Gabelmakrele


----------



## goeki (28. Oktober 2022)

Rute habe ich heute früh nochmal komplett entspult und neu mit ordentlich Zug aufgespult. Ich werde heute nur noch die Stickbaits mit 30g nehmen, die bereits erfolgreich gefangen haben - keine Experimente.
Außerdem muss ich bisschen an meine Wurftechnik achten, bei sehr weiten Würfen sehe ich oft, dass am Ende des Fluges die Schnur relativ lose (für einen kurzen Moment) hängt. Vielleicht ist das das Problem, warum es hier die Perücken gibt. Keine Ahnung.
Sollte ich jetzt Knoten bekommen, schneide ich ab und neuer Knoten. Würde einfach fischen, solange es geht und danach reklamieren. Keine Zeit für Experimente.


----------



## Rheinangler (28. Oktober 2022)

goeki schrieb:


> Rute habe ich heute früh nochmal komplett entspult und neu mit ordentlich Zug aufgespult. Ich werde heute nur noch die Stickbaits mit 30g nehmen, die bereits erfolgreich gefangen haben - keine Experimente.
> Außerdem muss ich bisschen an meine Wurftechnik achten, bei sehr weiten Würfen sehe ich oft, dass am Ende des Fluges die Schnur relativ lose (für einen kurzen Moment) hängt. Vielleicht ist das das Problem, warum es hier die Perücken gibt. Keine Ahnung.
> Sollte ich jetzt Knoten bekommen, schneide ich ab und neuer Knoten. Würde einfach fischen, solange es geht und danach reklamieren. Keine Zeit für Experimente.


Perücken gibt es leider bei geflochtener Schnur schon mal. 

Bei mir liegt es IMMER daran, dass ich mir eine lose Schlaufe im Vorwurf eingefangen habe, die sich dann mit den Folgewickelungen flach in die Schnur gelegt hat. Beim nächsten Weitwurf hat diese winzige Schlaufe oft übermütige Lust sich zu verzwirbeln und als Mörderperücke durch die Ringe zu hämmern. Manchmal auch nur als kleiner, scheinbar unlösbarer Knoten. Es ist und bleibt aber eine Schlaufe und je nach Schnurstärke und Größe des Knotens kann man sie sogar durch starken Zug wieder lösen. Oft bleibt aber nur den Knoten abzureißen und das Vorfach neu anzuknüpfen. 

Verhindern kannst Du das nur, wenn Du konzentriert angelst und nach dem Wurf und dem umklappen des Rollenbügels darauf achtest, dass Du Dir keine lockere Schlaufe eingespult hast. Wenn Du das noch ein paar Umdrehungen siehst, kann ich nur empfehlen den Bügel wieder zu öffnen und vorsichtig die Schnur - von Hand - bis über die eingefangene Schlaufe wieder abzuspulen. Damit löst Du das Problem, bevor ansonsten beim nächsten Wurf evtl. die echte große Perücke entsteht.


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. Oktober 2022)

Moin, 
Schlaufen und Tüddel entstehen, wenn man die Geflochtene/den Köder nich unter Spannung einleiert, sondern bspw. beim ruckenden Einkurbeln auch nur kurz die Spannung wech is. 
Abhilfe bringt es, die Schnur flach durch die Finger der RutenHand zu führen, was ich einem Anfänger aber niemals sofort empfehlen würde, da gerade zu Anfang kompliziert. 

Es bleibt daher nur, den Köder unter Spannung einzuziehen und vor dem Wurf auf die Spule zu sehen um zu kontrollieren, ob sich bereits eine (kleine) Schlaufe gebildet hat bzw. ein wenig Schnur nich sauber auf der Spule liegt, sondern seitlich an der Rolle. 
In diesem Fall am Ufer abziehen, bis die Schlaufe wech is und unter Zug aufspulen.

R.S.


----------



## messerfisch (28. Oktober 2022)

In welchem Teil der Schnur waren die Knoten? Vorderes Drittel, Mitte oder hinten?
LG


----------



## goeki (28. Oktober 2022)

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten! Kurz zur Knotenthematik:
Ich war heute wieder am Cote D'Or - Spoiler-Alarm Doppelerfolg und dort um 15:30 Uhr Probewürfe mit dem Standard 30g Stickbait geworfen. Beim 7. Wurf wieder eine Perücke auf jeden Fall im vorderen Drittel der Schnur, ca 15m vom Köder entfernt. Ich habe ihn aber innerhalb von 5 Minuten gelöst.
Ich werde zum echten Knotenkiller!!! 

Ich habe dann nochmal 20m entspult und ordentlich Zug drauf und angezogen.
Pause bis ca 17 Uhr. Dann ging's ca 50-70m vom Ufer wieder richtig ab, die Jagd auf kleine Fische und somit auf große mit der Rute würde eröffnet!
Glücklicherweise kann man an diesem Abschnitt ca 20-30m in das Wasser laufen (ca 1,5m Wassertiefe).
Dann plötzlich ein sanfter Biss auf den Stickbait. Hä? Ist da überhaupt was dran? Bremse zu 80% offen, aber zieht sehr verhalten Schnur. Also bisschen gepumpt und 2-3 Minuten später war er da.
Meine Freundin und ich waren etwas verwundert, weil wir dachten es sei ein Zierfisch. Leider hat sich der Drilling so blöd unter dem Maul genau in die Kiemen gebohrt - ich wollte ihn freilassen und meine Freundin war schon fluchen, dass wir unnötig einen Fisch getötet haben. Ich war extrem überfordert und habe ihn von seinem Leid erlöst.
Im Nachhinein bei der Google Bilder Recherche ist es wohl eine Kurznase Makrele und somit essbar?



Etwas verunsichert habe ich meiner Freundin gesagt, dass ich noch gerne einen Versuch wagen möchte, sollten wir den Fisch nicht verzehren können. Sie war nicht mehr so amused, hat mich aber unterstützt.

Um 17:30 Uhr der nächste heftige Biss, ich wusste nur, shit das wird was größeres. Schnur erstmal geschnappt und sicher 50m ab in den Ozean. Die Bremse war zu dieser Zeit auf den kleinen Fisch eingestellt. Fuck 
Bremse zu und dann begann ein ca 10 Minuten länger, fairer Kampf.
Hier ist sich Google leider nicht sicher, aber ich tippe auf die Stachelmakrele!? Sie hat auf jeden Fall ordentlich Stacheln, hab mir teils blutige Finger geholt. Essbar?




Gefangen hat erneut der Amazon Stickbait mit 30g in charmantem gelb mit rotem Bauch.



Ich bin zwar wieder bisschen relaxter, aber die angezogene Handbremse mit der Schnur bleibt, weil ich die Ursache (noch) nicht kenne. Das macht mich einfach sehr unsicher.


----------



## Krallblei (28. Oktober 2022)

Fisch eins wohl ein Permit, Fisch 2 ne Grossaugenmakrele.
Beides hab ich noch nie gefangen. Glückwunsch!!!

Nachtrag..  Fisch zwei sieht aus wie ein kleiner Gt. Allerdings sind die Augen zu gross


----------



## messerfisch (29. Oktober 2022)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Fisch eins wohl ein Permit, Fisch 2 ne Grossaugenmakrele.
> Beides hab ich noch nie gefangen. Glückwunsch!!!
> 
> Nachtrag..  Fisch zwei sieht aus wie ein kleiner Gt. Allerdings sind die Augen zu gross


Großaugen Stachelmakrele ist richtig


----------



## goeki (29. Oktober 2022)

Top, demnach gehe ich davon aus, dass ich auch beides auf den Grill schmeißen kann? 
messerfisch kann ich prinzipiell jeden Fisch hier essen, den ich vom Ufer aus rausziehe?

Heute ist Angelpause, wenn der Fisch verzehrbar ist, kommt er am Abend auf den Grill. Über den Tag werden wir einen Ausflug auf die Insel Curieuse machen.

Der Plan sieht dann für Morgen oder Montag vor, Anse Georgette zu befischen. Cote D'Or wäre für mich zu dieser Jahreszeit auf jeden Fall die Wahl #1, wenn ich Fisch rausziehen will. 
Anse Lazio wäre sicher auch interessant wegen den vielen kompakten und gut zugänglichen Felsen auf der linken Seite.

Zur Reinigung: ich schraube abends immer die Rolle ab und halte sie kurz unter fließend Wasser und tupfe es dann ab.

Darf ich eigentlich die Rute selbst z.b. auch unter die Dusche stellen und abspritzen? Die bekommt am Wasser ja auch so einiges an Salz ab. Hab ich bisher noch nicht gemacht.


----------



## daci7 (29. Oktober 2022)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Perücken gibt es leider bei geflochtener Schnur schon mal.
> 
> Bei mir liegt es IMMER daran, dass ich mir eine lose Schlaufe im Vorwurf eingefangen habe, die sich dann mit den Folgewickelungen flach in die Schnur gelegt hat. Beim nächsten Weitwurf hat diese winzige Schlaufe oft übermütige Lust sich zu verzwirbeln und als Mörderperücke durch die Ringe zu hämmern. Manchmal auch nur als kleiner, scheinbar unlösbarer Knoten. Es ist und bleibt aber eine Schlaufe und je nach Schnurstärke und Größe des Knotens kann man sie sogar durch starken Zug wieder lösen. Oft bleibt aber nur den Knoten abzureißen und das Vorfach neu anzuknüpfen.
> 
> Verhindern kannst Du das nur, wenn Du konzentriert angelst und nach dem Wurf und dem umklappen des Rollenbügels darauf achtest, dass Du Dir keine lockere Schlaufe eingespult hast. Wenn Du das noch ein paar Umdrehungen siehst, kann ich nur empfehlen den Bügel wieder zu öffnen und vorsichtig die Schnur - von Hand - bis über die eingefangene Schlaufe wieder abzuspulen. Damit löst Du das Problem, bevor ansonsten beim nächsten Wurf evtl. die echte große Perücke entsteht.


Jo, so sieht das aus. Um weniger lose Schnur aufzuspulen sollte man auch verhindern einen "Schnurbogen" im Wurf zu erzeugen. Dazu kannst du deinen Köder, kurz bevor er aufschlägt, abbremsen und so die Schnur strecken. Das kostet zwar etwas Wurfweite, spart aber Nerven mit den Perücken. Mit der Zeit kriegt man Gefühl dafür wie man die Schnur gestreckt auf Wasser kriegt ohne groß Weite einzubüßen ... und dann kommt Wind dazu und alles wird wieder komplizierter 
Meiner Meinung nach ist das allerdings keinesfalls ein Reklamationsgrund ...
Groetjes
David


----------



## goeki (29. Oktober 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Jo, so sieht das aus. Um weniger lose Schnur aufzuspulen sollte man auch verhindern einen "Schnurbogen" im Wurf zu erzeugen. Dazu kannst du deinen Köder, kurz bevor er aufschlägt, abbremsen und so die Schnur strecken. Das kostet zwar etwas Wurfweite, spart aber Nerven mit den Perücken. Mit der Zeit kriegt man Gefühl dafür wie man die Schnur gestreckt auf Wasser kriegt ohne groß Weite einzubüßen ... und dann kommt Wind dazu und alles wird wieder komplizierter
> Meiner Meinung nach ist das allerdings keinesfalls ein Reklamationsgrund ...
> Groetjes
> David


Gut, dass du es ansprichst, sonst hätte ich die Frage gestellt: ist es in Ordnung während der Flugphase des Köders den Flug mit dem Bügel zu stoppen oder müsste ich in der Situation mit der Hand in die Schnur langen? 
Natürlich ist es für den Anfänger wie mich wesentlich charmanter einfach den Hebel zuklappen und fertig, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das "gängige Praxis" ist.


----------



## messerfisch (29. Oktober 2022)

goeki schrieb:


> Top, demnach gehe ich davon aus, dass ich auch beides auf den Grill schmeißen kann?
> messerfisch kann ich prinzipiell jeden Fisch hier essen, den ich vom Ufer aus rausziehe?
> 
> Heute ist Angelpause, wenn der Fisch verzehrbar ist, kommt er am Abend auf den Grill. Über den Tag werden wir einen Ausflug auf die Insel Curieuse machen.
> ...


Lass dir die Fische schmecken. Prinzipiell kannst du da unten alles essen. Es gibt halt bessere und schlechtere. Wobei ich bis jetzt noch nichts da gegessen hatte wo ich meinte, nie wieder. Im Zweifel ins Curry. Sonst Pfanne oder Grill.
LG


----------



## messerfisch (29. Oktober 2022)

goeki schrieb:


> Gut, dass du es ansprichst, sonst hätte ich die Frage gestellt: ist es in Ordnung während der Flugphase des Köders den Flug mit dem Bügel zu stoppen oder müsste ich in der Situation mit der Hand in die Schnur langen?
> Natürlich ist es für den Anfänger wie mich wesentlich charmanter einfach den Hebel zuklappen und fertig, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das "gängige Praxis" ist.


Ich mache es bei Weitwürfen immer so das ich den Köder im Flug beobachte und sobald er kurz davor ist aufzuschlagen, stoppe ich den Schnurabzug mit dem Finger.


----------



## u-see fischer (29. Oktober 2022)

goeki schrieb:


> Gut, dass du es ansprichst, sonst hätte ich die Frage gestellt: ist es in Ordnung während der Flugphase des Köders den Flug mit dem Bügel zu stoppen oder müsste ich in der Situation mit der Hand in die Schnur langen?
> Natürlich ist es für den Anfänger wie mich wesentlich charmanter einfach den Hebel zuklappen und fertig, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das "gängige Praxis" ist.


Auf keinen Fall mit dem Bügel stoppen, das kann, wenn zu früh, auch schon mal zu einem Schnurbruch und Abriss des Köders führen.

Da ich die Angelrute so halte, das ich den Rollenfuß zwischen Mittel- und Ringfinger habe und die Schnur gegen den Uhrzeigersinn von der Rolle läuft, lege ich den Zeigefinger auf den letzten Meter leicht oben auf die Spule (Abwurfkante) und bremse damit den Wurf gefühlvoll ab. Kostet, wenn man es richtig raus hat auch keine Wurfweite.


----------



## goeki (30. Oktober 2022)

Alles klar, solange ich hier bin und ordentlich Würfe kostenfrei und egal wo ausführen darf, werde ich bisschen experimentieren.

Übrigens, die beiden Fische wurden gestern in unserem Apartment draußen auf den Grill gelegt, war ein großes Highlight unter den Touris, die sonst wahrscheinlich nur zu den Pizza und Burger Takeaways gehen. 
Geschmacklich beide ähnlich - klar, ist ja auch die selbe Familie - aber der Bigeye Travelly (so wird er hier wohl genannt) hat mir etwas besser / intensiver geschmeckt.

Jetzt Mal Abseits des Angelns ein paar Bilder zur Entspannung vom gestrigen Tag auf Curieuse.

Blick auf die Insel


Ankunft beim Schildkröten Reservoir




Ich liebe Schildkröten. Es sind unfassbar sensible, aufmerksame und achtsame Tiere. Dieses Verhalten würde ich manchmal von meinen Mitmenschen in Deutschland wünschen 


Heute wird in diesem Apartment ausgecheckt, das war wirklich nur mittelmäßig und es geht um 10:30 Uhr weiter in die Villa Admiral. Drei Tage purer Luxus mit Villa direkt am Strand - lassen Die sich aber auch königlich kosten


----------



## goeki (30. Oktober 2022)

Ankunft in der Villa Admiral heute morgen, einfach nur herrlich hier.


Ich war heute vor etwa 15 Minuten mit dem Auto unterwegs und mir ist kurz nach dem Flughafen (siehe Screenshot) ein Spot aufgefallen, an dem sehr sehr viele Vögel Jagd auf die Oberfläche gemacht haben - irgendwas muss da sein.


Das Ufer bietet keinen Strand, es sind durchgehend Felsen vorhanden, aber das Wasser fällt nach ca. 5 Meter sehr tief ab. Das ist eine sehr interessante Stelle, ich konnte bisher kein richtiges Tiefwasser befischen, immer nur lange seichte Abschnitte. Da müsste ich schon sicher 100m auswerfen, schaffe ich aktuell nicht


----------



## messerfisch (30. Oktober 2022)

Na dann viel Erfolg und zeig uns mal wieder ein paar Fische!


----------



## goeki (31. Oktober 2022)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall mit dem Bügel stoppen, das kann, wenn zu früh, auch schon mal zu einem Schnurbruch und Abriss des Köders führen.
> 
> Da ich die Angelrute so halte, das ich den Rollenfuß zwischen Mittel- und Ringfinger habe und die Schnur gegen den Uhrzeigersinn von der Rolle läuft, lege ich den Zeigefinger auf den letzten Meter leicht oben auf die Spule (Abwurfkante) und bremse damit den Wurf gefühlvoll ab. Kostet, wenn man es richtig raus hat auch keine Wurfweite.


Damit ich das nachher oder die Tage auch Mal üben kann, nochmal zum Verständnis. Ich lege also meinen Zeigefinger nach dem Auswurf und kurz vor Erreichen der Wasseroberfläche auf die ablaufende Schnur, also auf die Spule drauf und Bremse der Flug, weil die Schnur ja geradewegs von der Spule weggezogen wird.
Habe ich das richtig kapiert?


----------



## Rheinangler (31. Oktober 2022)

goeki schrieb:


> Damit ich das nachher oder die Tage auch Mal üben kann, nochmal zum Verständnis. Ich lege also meinen Zeigefinger nach dem Auswurf und kurz vor Erreichen der Wasseroberfläche auf die ablaufende Schnur, also auf die Spule drauf und Bremse der Flug, weil die Schnur ja geradewegs von der Spule weggezogen wird.
> Habe ich das richtig kapiert?


Ja - so geht´s. Da entwickelst Du schnell ein Gefühl dafür. Ist auch bei seitlichen Winden unbedingt notwendig die Technik zu nutzen. Ansonsten hast Du immer einen großen Schnurbogen im Wasser und auch erst viel später Kontrolle über Deinen Köder. 
Du solltest beim Abstoppen nicht zu abrupt und zu fest drauf drücken, damit Du keine Wurfweite verlierst. Man lässt quasi die letzten Meterchen unterm Zeigefinger (von der Hand, die am Rollengriff ist) durchlaufen und bremst unmittelbar vorm auftreffen auf des Köders stärker ab und senkst dabei die Rutenspitze mit ab, um noch etwas Schwung abzufangen. 
Dann kontrolliert die Rolle schließen und drauf achten, dass man sich keine Schlaufe mit einfängt. Wenn Du dann die Schnur stramm zurückangelst, entsteht keine weitere Schlaufe. 
Wenn Du allerdings ruckartig (beim jiggen) einholst, kann Dir das natürlich auch während des Einholens passieren. Du schriebst, dass die Schlaufen auf den ersten Metern entstehen - das spricht eher dafür, dass Du während des Einholens die Schnur schlaff aufgespult hast. Das ist tatsächlich schwer zu verhindern und kommt ab und zu einfach mal vor. Es mag auch sein, dass bestimmte Schnursorten anfälliger dafür sind - ich habe bei mir das Gefühl, dass neue, noch steife Schnüre eher die Neigung zur Perückenbildung haben.


----------



## goeki (31. Oktober 2022)

Top, vielen vielen Dank! Werde ich nachher am Wasser einfach Mal testen. Aber es ist richtig was du schreibst: wenn ich den Köder werfe, ist es bei mir meist so, dass ich praktisch ca 1-2m "gefühllos" einkurble, weil zu viel Schnur (wie du richtig beschreibst) auf dem Wasser liegt. Vielleicht spule ich genau in dem Moment viel loses Zeug auf. Darauf werde ich nochmal achten.

Achja, eine Sache noch, sollte ich mir in Zukunft selbst die Rolle bespulen: 
Welche gängigen Premiummarken sind da unter den Anglern hauptsächlich bei geflochtener Schnur zu nennen? Kann teuer oder günstig sein, aber ich brauche Sicherheit


----------



## Harrie (31. Oktober 2022)

goeki schrieb:


> Achja, eine Sache noch, sollte ich mir in Zukunft selbst die Rolle bespulen:
> Welche gängigen Premiummarken sind da unter den Anglern hauptsächlich bei geflochtener Schnur zu nennen? Kann teuer oder günstig sein, aber ich brauche Sicherheit


Würde ich bevorzugen.
Als Schnur die Daiwa Tornament Evo 8, aber hier wirst Du jede Menge Vorschläge bekommen.

Kauf dir noch eine vernünftige Rolle, sonst wird das auch mit der Schnur wieder nix!


----------



## Rheinangler (31. Oktober 2022)

goeki schrieb:


> Top, vielen vielen Dank! Werde ich nachher am Wasser einfach Mal testen. Aber es ist richtig was du schreibst: wenn ich den Köder werfe, ist es bei mir meist so, dass ich praktisch ca 1-2m "gefühllos" einkurble, weil zu viel Schnur (wie du richtig beschreibst) auf dem Wasser liegt. Vielleicht spule ich genau in dem Moment viel loses Zeug auf. Darauf werde ich nochmal achten.
> 
> Achja, eine Sache noch, sollte ich mir in Zukunft selbst die Rolle bespulen:
> Welche gängigen Premiummarken sind da unter den Anglern hauptsächlich bei geflochtener Schnur zu nennen? Kann teuer oder günstig sein, aber ich brauche Sicherheit


Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit Schnur von PowerPro gemacht. Aber auch die Spiderwire Schnüre sind gut. Oder aber die Powerline von Gigafish ist auch sehr gut. Perücken kannste Dir damit aber auch werfen.


----------



## goeki (31. Oktober 2022)

Harrie schrieb:


> Würde ich bevorzugen.
> Als Schnur die Daiwa Tornament Evo 8, aber hier wirst Du jede Menge Vorschläge bekommen.
> 
> Kauf dir noch eine vernünftige Rolle, sonst wird das auch mit der Schnur wieder nix!


Der Typ im Angelladen war aber sehr von der Sargus überzeugt. Gut, er hätte mir auch für 300€ eine Rolle verkaufen können, ich hätte den Unterschied im Laden nicht erkennen können. 

Bleibt die Frage: was tun nach dem Urlaub? Reklamation und Meckern im Laden und darauf bestehen, dass Ersatz geleistet wird (für Schnur und Rolle) oder damit Leben?
Ich meine die Rolle hatte ne UVP von knapp 95€, ich habe 85€ bezahlt. 
Ich bin überfordert 
Weil wenn die Kombi so auf Dauer nicht zufriedenstellend arbeitet, waren auch "nur" 220€ für Rute, Rolle + Schnur zu viel.
Ich hoffe, meine Message kommt an. Die Kombi fängt ja anscheinend Fische, aber ich habe aktuell kein Vertrauen. Kann an mir liegen oder halt nicht. Das müsste ich alsbald herausfinden, denn ich kann schlecht in 6 Monaten antanzen und die Hand heben.


----------



## messerfisch (31. Oktober 2022)

goeki schrieb:


> Top, vielen vielen Dank! Werde ich nachher am Wasser einfach Mal testen. Aber es ist richtig was du schreibst: wenn ich den Köder werfe, ist es bei mir meist so, dass ich praktisch ca 1-2m "gefühllos" einkurble, weil zu viel Schnur (wie du richtig beschreibst) auf dem Wasser liegt. Vielleicht spule ich genau in dem Moment viel loses Zeug auf. Darauf werde ich nochmal achten.
> 
> Achja, eine Sache noch, sollte ich mir in Zukunft selbst die Rolle bespulen:
> Welche gängigen Premiummarken sind da unter den Anglern hauptsächlich bei geflochtener Schnur zu nennen? Kann teuer oder günstig sein, aber ich brauche Sicherheit


Ich Fische seid Jahren die Berkley Fireline, das ist keine Geflochtete sondern eine Thermoversiegelte Schnur. Mit der habe ich in allen Stärken die ich auf den Seychellen Fische (0,10 und 0,17) nie Probleme mit Perücken gehabt. Ich Fische diese relativ günstige Schnur seid über 10 Jahren und kann mich nicht beschweren.
LG


----------



## messerfisch (31. Oktober 2022)

goeki schrieb:


> Der Typ im Angelladen war aber sehr von der Sargus überzeugt. Gut, er hätte mir auch für 300€ eine Rolle verkaufen können, ich hätte den Unterschied im Laden nicht erkennen können.
> 
> Bleibt die Frage: was tun nach dem Urlaub? Reklamation und Meckern im Laden und darauf bestehen, dass Ersatz geleistet wird (für Schnur und Rolle) oder damit Leben?
> Ich meine die Rolle hatte ne UVP von knapp 95€, ich habe 85€ bezahlt.
> ...


Schwierige Frage, reklamieren ist so eine Sache. Kommt ganz auf den Händler an. 
LG


----------



## Harrie (31. Oktober 2022)

goeki,
z.B. Okuma Azores 4000 ZXP, Shimano Stradic oder Shimano Saragosa 5000 SW-A wenn es ein bisschen mehr Geld sein darf.
Sind Top Rollen mit sehr guter Schnurverlegung!
Bei Daiwa wirst Du bestimmt auch fündig, nur bin ich da raus, weil ich keine Daiwarollen mehr kaufe.

messerfisch ,
Die Fireline ist aber zum angegebenen Durchmesser ein ganz schönes Tau.
Ich habe die 0,17 auch noch auf einer Rolle, macht sich gut, wenn in Seerosen gefischt wird, weil die sehr abriebfest ist und wirkt dann wie ein Messer.
Ich bezweifel aber, das Du mit der Fireline die gleiche Wurfweite wie mit der Tournament, bei gleichen Durchmesser erreichst.


----------



## u-see fischer (31. Oktober 2022)

goeki schrieb:


> Damit ich das nachher oder die Tage auch Mal üben kann, nochmal zum Verständnis. Ich lege also meinen Zeigefinger nach dem Auswurf und kurz vor Erreichen der Wasseroberfläche auf die ablaufende Schnur, also auf die Spule drauf und Bremse der Flug, weil die Schnur ja geradewegs von der Spule weggezogen wird.
> Habe ich das richtig kapiert?


Deine Frage wurde ja von Rheinangler schon beantwortet, ich handhabe das so, dass der Finger teilweise noch nichtmal die Spule berührt sondern nur leicht an der abfliegenden Schnur reibt, reicht meist schon.


----------



## Lorenz (31. Oktober 2022)

goeki schrieb:


> Welche gängigen *Premiummarken* sind da unter den Anglern hauptsächlich bei geflochtener Schnur zu nennen?


Lieber in die solide Mittelklasse greifen und Ersatz einplanen.


----------



## Krallblei (31. Oktober 2022)

Ich fische seit Jahren am Roten Meer die Spiderwire blue Camo. Immer Seitenwind, immer Hardcore Würfe. Nie,nie Probleme


----------



## goeki (31. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe mir jetzt ganz viele Notizen mit euren Tipps gemacht und werde Mal die ein oder andere Schnur bestellen, wenn ich zu Hause bin.
*Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle wirklich nochmal ausdrücklich für euren Input bedanken! Das gibt mir zumindest eine gewisse Sicherheit und erleichtert mir auf eine gewisse Weise weiter sehr motiviert zu bleiben!! Danke, danke, danke.*

Nun zum Ernst zurück: ich komme gerade von dem besagten Spot in meinem Beitrag mit dem Screenshot zurück.
Absolut beschissener Spot, zumindest zu dieser Jahreszeit für mich als Anfänger.
Der Profi holt da sicher den ein oder anderen Fisch raus, aber für mich war nach 40 Würfen Schluss.

Ich habe den Spot kurz nach 17 Uhr besucht, also bei steigendem Wasser. Algen und Seekraut so weit das Auge reicht. Die Vögel tauchen ca. 200m weiter ins Wasser, so weit komme ich niemals.
Der Südwest Wind trifft voll auf diese Küste, Wellen von ca 1,5m brechen genau vor mir. Ich kann maximal 5m reinlaufen, irgendwann sehe ich nichts mehr. Die Rute und Rolle bekommen einiges an Salzwasser ab. Nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit trotz Stirnlampe breche ich die Sache kurz vor 19 Uhr ab.
In jedem Wurf habe ich Massen an Kraut dran und muss händisch ran - das hat mich schon tierisch genervt.

Ausgeworfen habe ich mit dem 40g Jig. Ich hatte während den Würfen Wind von linker Seite, merke aber das Gewicht am Köder mein großer Freund ist. Ich habe 2-3 sehr weite Würfe gewagt und die Tipps zum Stoppen der Schnur angewandt. Beim ersten Mal bisschen hakelig, aber nach dem 10. Wurf ist das Prinzip verstanden.

Ich persönlich kann den Spot für diese Jahreszeit nicht empfehlen. Generell ist die Südküste zu dieser Jahreszeit wirklich fast überall voll mit Kraut und sehr hohen Wellen. Der Wind soll wohl im November drehen und besser werden.

Morgen ist der vorletzte Tag auf Praslin, ich werde morgen auf jeden Fall nochmal zum Cote D'Or gehen, das ist mein sicherer Hafen. Ich habe mir vorgenommen ganz am Ende des Strands die Steinfelsen zu testen, sahen sehr vielversprechend aus.


----------



## messerfisch (31. Oktober 2022)

Harrie schrieb:


> goeki,
> z.B. Okuma Azores 4000 ZXP, Shimano Stradic oder Shimano Saragosa 5000 SW-A wenn es ein bisschen mehr Geld sein darf.
> Sind Top Rollen mit sehr guter Schnurverlegung!
> Bei Daiwa wirst Du bestimmt auch fündig, nur bin ich da raus, weil ich keine Daiwarollen mehr kaufe.
> ...


Also ich kann mich mit der 0.10er nicht über mangelnde Wurfweite beklagen. Aber den Vergleich habe ich nicht, da ich die Schnur nicht kenne


----------



## goeki (1. November 2022)

Ich werde nach dem Urlaub nochmal ganz in Ruhe in den Angelladen gehen, damit die die Rolle und Schnur nochmal checken. Dann habe ich Gewissheit und weiß zumindest, dass die Technik iO ist.

Ich denke mittelfristig an eine Ersatzspule mit einer der von euch genannten Schnurvarianten, dann habe ich zumindest auch einen direkten Vergleich.
Mittelfristig fehlt aber auf jeden Fall eine zweite Rute, denn immer wenn ich mein Setup wechseln möchte, hieße das jetzt für mich: Schnur abschneiden und neu verknoten - kann ja auch nicht Sinn der Sache sein.

Heute Nachmittag um 16 Uhr geht es wieder an Cote D'Or, wie gesagt links auf die Felsen und von Daniel Hoenings habe ich außerdem den Tipp bekommen Richtung Anse Gouvernement auf die Steininsel zu gehen, soll auch bei Flut mit 1,5m Wassertiefe gut durchzuwaten sein. An diesem Zipfel war ich noch nicht, konnte es also auch nicht richtig sehen. 
Werde das aber heute mit vielen Bildern festhalten.
Uns beiden hat übrigens der Barrakuda bisher von den Gefangenen Fischen am besten geschmeckt


----------



## messerfisch (1. November 2022)

Woddy888 bei dir ist tote Hose?


----------



## goeki (1. November 2022)

Fangerfolg!
Wie versprochen waren wir heute um 16 Uhr bei Cote D'Or ganz links außen an den Granitfelsen. Hier kann man, wie auch am übrigen Strand bestimmt locker 50m ins Wasser rein, mit einer Tiefe von ca 1,30m.
Ich mache die ersten 35 Würfe relativ moderat mit ca. 50m auf dem 40g Jig, nichts passiert. Ich wechsle den Köder auf den fängigen Stickbait mit 30g und hole für weitere 30 Würfe aus.
Langsam haben auch die Vögel keine Lust und verziehen sich - ich auch. Es stinkt hier zudem fürchterlich nach Seealgen, schnell weg hier.





Und zwar 100m weiter rechts, der Spot an der horizontalen Palme soll es wieder richten. Ich mache ca 10 Würfe mit dem 40g Jig (der muss doch auch Mal was fangen...). Beim 11. Wurf macht's FAP!!! Perücke, da ist mein Angstgegner wieder - erneut passiert bei einem Versuch eines 100m Wurfs. Zurück ans Ufer und 15 Minuten später dämmert es ordentlich, die Freundin hat keine Lust mehr (verständlich) und kehrt ins Auto zurück.
Ich versichere ihr noch einen letzten Wurf nach dem Lösen des Knotens.
Ich wate also mit meiner Stirnlampe wie ein echt peinlicher Touri ca 60m ins Meer rein und hole für einen Hardcore Weitwurf aus (wenn es jetzt knotet, schneide ich ab). Der Köder fliegt gefühlt eine halbe Ewigkeit. Mit dem Finger gestoppt macht es irgendwo 80m weiter hinten platsch und nochmal platsch. Kurbel, kurbel, kurbel...BISS!!!
Knapp 50m werden wir durch die leichte Bremse gerissen, dann beginnt ein ca. 10 Minuten langer Kampf.

Am Ufer landet etwas später erneut ein Pfeil-Barrakuda mit einer stolzen Länge von 78cm. Mannoman, hat der Terror gemacht.


Ich bleibe noch kurz im Wasser und sehe um meine Füße herum was wirklich Großes schwimmen, es ist lang, sehr lang. Ich gehe ca. 20m zurück und werfe auf Verdacht. BISS! Meine Rolle ist hart am leiden, nachdem mir praktisch die geflochtene fast abgezogen ist, plötzliche Entspannung. Der Köder wurde wohl ausgespuckt.
Mir zittern noch etwas die Knie, für heute zische ich ab, nicht das Glück herausfordern 

Der Cuda ist später als leckeres Reis Kokos Curry im Topf gelandet, das war echt ein Fest!



Morgen früh um 10:30 Uhr geht es auf La Digue - Fische, nehmt euch in Acht


----------



## Rheinangler (2. November 2022)

goeki schrieb:


> Fangerfolg!
> Wie versprochen waren wir heute um 16 Uhr bei Cote D'Or ganz links außen an den Granitfelsen. Hier kann man, wie auch am übrigen Strand bestimmt locker 50m ins Wasser rein, mit einer Tiefe von ca 1,30m.
> Ich mache die ersten 35 Würfe relativ moderat mit ca. 50m auf dem 40g Jig, nichts passiert. Ich wechsle den Köder auf den fängigen Stickbait mit 30g und hole für weitere 30 Würfe aus.
> Langsam haben auch die Vögel keine Lust und verziehen sich - ich auch. Es stinkt hier zudem fürchterlich nach Seealgen, schnell weg hier.
> ...




Danke auch Dir für Deinen schönen ausführlichen Bericht. Dafür das Du noch Anfänger bist schlägst Du dich wacker und fängst doch schöne Fische. 

Ich hätte vermutlich nicht die Eier bei Dunkelheit im hüfttiefen Wassser des indischen Ozeans zu waten. Da ist dann doch einiges mit ziemlich scharfen Zähnen unterwegs - gerade in der Dunkelheit und sogar in der Dämmerung wird in der Regel sogar davor gewarnt ins Wasser zu gehen. Dann ist Jagdzeit - nicht nur für Angler...

Bzgl. Deiner Ausrüstung möchte ich noch ein paar Worte verlieren. Ich glaube nicht, dass Dein Händler eine Reklamation anerkennen wird bzw. muss - denn es gibt aus meiner Sicht nichts zu reklamieren. Die Ausrüstung macht doch was sie soll. Weder Rolle, noch Rute sind defekt - wäre das der Fall, ist natürlich eine Reklamation völlig berechtigt. 
Und die Sargus ist auf jeden Fall eine Rolle, die bei ausreichender Pflege auch noch einen zweiten und dritten Urlaub am Salzwasser mitmacht. Da gibt es ganz andere Rollen im deutlich höheren Preissegment, die viel eher die Flügel spreizen. Ich habe z.B. eine 4000er Stradic von Shimano - eine tolle, recht hochpreisige Rolle, aber in der Version die ich besitze, leider überhaupt nicht für Salzwassereinsätze geeignet. Hatte die 1x nicht schnell genug und ausreichend gereinigt - vorbei war es mit der Herrlichkeit. Die Rolle musste kompl. gewartet werden inkl. Tausch diverser Teile.

Das Du die eine oder andere Perücke wirfst gehört zum Geschäft dazu. Das Problem liegt nicht bei der Ausrüstung sondern beim Bediener - wenn man überhaupt von einem vermeidbaren Problem sprechen kann. Wie gesagt, Perücken schmeiße ich mir auch noch nach über 40 Jahren Angelerfahrung. 

Den Hinweis von Messerfisch auf die Fireline kann ich nachvollziehen. Die Perückenbildung bei der Schur ist auf jeden Fall seltener, weil die Schnur beschichtet ist und durch die Beschichtung härter, steifer, glatter ist und daher nicht so schnell Schlaufen bildet. Die Schnur raut allerdings nach einiger Zeit ziemlich auf. Das sieht einerseits nicht schön aus und hat aber auch zur Folge, dass sie dadurch wieder weicher wird. Aus diesem Grund habe ich dann irgendwann von der Fireline weitestgehend Abstand genommen und andere, enger geflochtene Schnüre auf den meisten meiner Rollen im Einsatz. Fangen tut die Fireline aber auf jeden Fall auch - das war (meiner Meinung nach) die erste "geflochtene" Schnur die auf den Markt kam. Sie hatte das Zanderangeln im Rhein bei mir auf einen völlig neuen Level gehoben, weil der Kontakt zum Köder extrem gut war und die Wurfweiten deutlich zunahmen im Vergleich zur 0,30 Mono Schnur.


----------



## goeki (2. November 2022)

Ok, es gibt natürlich so direkt keinen Reklamationsgrund. Werde das auch so nicht kommunizieren, sondern Mal nett fragen, ob Sie mir dahingehend Ratschläge geben können oder ich gebe einfach konstruktiv Feedback, dass ich damit öfter Perücken geworfen habe. 
Wird auch sicher zum Großteil an mir liegen, keine Frage - das ist hier das allererste Mal (abgesehen vom Forellensee, wo ich 2-3 Fische "gefangen" habe), dass ich Mal echte Würfe praktiziere. Es ist ja auch weniger geworden, hatte jetzt bei knapp 70 Würfen nur eine Perücke.

Übrigens sind wir vor zwei Stunden auf La Digue angekommen. Heute erstmal mit dem Fahrrad ein paar Strände erkunden und mögliche Spots Kundschaften, Autos sind für Touris auf der Insel nicht erlaubt - gut so.

Wir haben aktuell Wind aus Südost, deshalb erwarte ich an der Westküste eher ruhiges Gewässer. Mehr interessieren tun mich aber die Oststrände, die teils wilder sind und dort das schwimmen untersagt ist - ergo weniger dumme Touris, die einem in den Haken laufen können


----------



## messerfisch (2. November 2022)

goeki schrieb:


> Fangerfolg!
> Wie versprochen waren wir heute um 16 Uhr bei Cote D'Or ganz links außen an den Granitfelsen. Hier kann man, wie auch am übrigen Strand bestimmt locker 50m ins Wasser rein, mit einer Tiefe von ca 1,30m.
> Ich mache die ersten 35 Würfe relativ moderat mit ca. 50m auf dem 40g Jig, nichts passiert. Ich wechsle den Köder auf den fängigen Stickbait mit 30g und hole für weitere 30 Würfe aus.
> Langsam haben auch die Vögel keine Lust und verziehen sich - ich auch. Es stinkt hier zudem fürchterlich nach Seealgen, schnell weg hier.
> ...


Mega Cool, dickes Petri. Das die lecker aus. Schade das der Fisch los kam. Aber immerhin wieder einen schönen Baracuda


----------



## goeki (2. November 2022)

messerfisch schrieb:


> Mega Cool, dickes Petri. Das die lecker aus. Schade das der Fisch los kam. Aber immerhin wieder einen schönen Baracuda



Vielen Dank! War vielleicht an diesem Tag besser so, ich werde es aber hier auf der Insel oder in Zukunft generell vermeiden Abends nach Dämmerung (und vor allem allein) so weit raus zu waren. Alle 3-4 Meter habe ich auch Stechrochen unter mir gesehen (da war ich aber vorgewarnt).

Kommen wir nun zu La Digue. Hier zur Orientierung, wo wir uns aktuell im Apartment aufhalten:



Wir sind im Nordwesten bei La Passe.
Ich komme gerade von einem halbstündigen Spaziergang zurück, leider konnten wir die Frau für die Fahrradmiete nicht ausfindig machen. 
Ich habe mir Richtung Süden 3 Strände angeschaut, fallen alle relativ seicht aus, da kann man sicher wieder einige Meter rauslaufen. 
Beim Fish Trap Restaurant habe ich den Tip bekommen, dass gerade im Norden und Südosten die Strände nach wenigen Metern deutlich steiler abfallen. Anse Patates ist so ein Kandidat.
Morgen habe ich mir jedoch erstmal die Strände an der Westseite vorgenommen. Anfangen möchte ich mit Anse Severe. Durch die Einschränkung mit dem Fahrrad muss ich mir noch Gedanken machen, ob ein Strand-Hopping überhaupt möglich ist, sollte ein Fisch am Haken landen. 
Ich hatte mir sogar überlegt, keine Ahnung ob die das mitmachen, dass ich einfach versuche so viele Fische wie möglich zu ziehen und sie dann im Restaurant abgebe. Mir geht es ja auch hauptsächlich um das Training und nicht nur um den Massenverzehr von Fisch 

Ich merke, dass die Drillingshaken mit Widerhaken extrem schlecht für Catch&Release geeignet sind.
Wenn ich vom Ufer aus durchaus Fischkontakt haben, aber nicht jeden Fisch killen muss weil sich der Drilling so fies verhakt hat, was brauche ich da in Zukunft? Einfachhaken ohne Widerhaken?


----------



## Rheinangler (2. November 2022)

goeki schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! War vielleicht an diesem Tag besser so, ich werde es aber hier auf der Insel oder in Zukunft generell vermeiden Abends nach Dämmerung (und vor allem allein) so weit raus zu waren. Alle 3-4 Meter habe ich auch Stechrochen unter mir gesehen (da war ich aber vorgewarnt).
> 
> Kommen wir nun zu La Digue. Hier zur Orientierung, wo wir uns aktuell im Apartment aufhalten:
> Anhang anzeigen 423189
> ...



Auf La Dique gibt es  meines Wissens nur einen sehr kleinen Hafen direkt beim Hauptörtchen und direkt dort werden auch Fahrräder - mit Korb hinten drauf - vermietet. Alle natürlich in einem äußerst miserablen, aber fahrbaren Zustand. In Deutschland völlig undenkbar, aber das gehört zum Charme der tropischen, nur mit dem Fahrrad befahrbaren, Insel dazu.

Zur besseren Orientierung habe ich hier mal den Ausschnitt der Tiefenkarte aus der Navioncs Webapp eingefügt. Die grünen Bereiche fallen bei Ebbe trocken, sollten also überwiegend Korallenriffe sein, an derem äußersten Rand es tiefer runter geht und sicherlich auch anglerisch wieder spannend ist. Allerdings sind die Steinkanten natürlich Köderkiller und nicht alle Fische die Du dort hakst wirst Du sicher reinkurbeln können. Wir hatten unter unserem Catamaran vor La Digue´s Häfchen einen riesigen Baracuda als permanenten Untermieter unterm Boot. Und ich meine wirklich riesig.... mit einer herkömlichen Angel unfangbar..

Die Bereiche wo die blaue Zone angrenzt sind die wo es schon in Ufernähe tiefer abgeht. Diese Strände sollten auch einsamer sein, weil hier beim Schwimmen Lebensgefahr herrscht aufgrund der starken Strömungen. Strömung ist allerdings durchaus fischig.....

Wenn Du C+R machen willst, kannst Du bei Deinen Ködern die Widerhaken mit einer Zange leicht plattdrücken. Die fangen dann immer noch, verletzen aber die Fische beim lösen des Hakens nicht mehr so sehr.


----------



## Woddy888 (2. November 2022)

So, jetzt komme ich auch zu meinem Bericht für Euch. Wir waren bis Sonntag auf Mahe. Ab letzte Woche Samstag konnten wir keine Sardinenschwärme mehr ausfindig machen und das Angeln mit Kunstköder gestaltete sich sehr schwierig vom Ufer aus. Also haben wir einen halben Tag an der Anse Louis damit verbracht, mit Shrimps und Pose zu Angeln. Mache dem gefühlt 15ten Grouper (alle ca 15 bis 20 cm) haben wir unsere Angelsachen auf Mahe eingepackt. Es folgte die Überfahrt nach La Digue, und dort der ein oder andere Fisch 
Ich stelle ein Bild von der Karte mit Angelplatz ein, welcher aber nur bei Ebbe zu erreichen ist. Aber dieser vor dem weltberühmten Strand Anse Sourge D‘argend. Am ersten Tag fing ich mit der UL Rute auf den Sandbänken zwei schöne Fische, von denen ich den Namen nicht kenne. Leider ohne Bild, da meine Kamerafrau Kaltgetränk organisierte. Barschartig, mit einem schwarzen Punkt auf jeder Seite. 
Gestern dann mein erster Volltreffer auf LaDigue. Ein Barracuda, gefangen auf Spöket, 18 g Silberfarben. Wie die 2 am Tag zuvor. Der Fisch wurde uns heute vom Hotel (Pensio Michel) zubereitet und serviert. Meeeeeeeegaaaaa
Heute dann der letzte Tag Fischen auf La Digue an der gleichen Stelle wie gestern. 
Nach dem 2. Wurf direkt Kontakt, verlor in aber nach ca 5 min Drill. Fisch bist dato unbekannt. Das gleiche Spiel erfolgte ca 15 mal. Die Einschläge waren bretthart, meine Köder (Spökets, Wobbler, Blinker) sahen aus wie mit dem Schraubenzieher zerkratzt und gerackert. Kurz vor Sonnenuntergang blieb dann einer der Freunde auf einen Daiwa Wobbler. Wir haben dort 2 Lokals getroffen (Vater und Sohn), mit denen wir angelten. Ein super tolles Erlebnis. Die fangen ihre Köderfische mit einer am Strand geschnitzten Harpune und fangen dann auf Grund die dollsten Dinger.
Anbei zu den Fangbilder noch ein paar Impressionen von den Seychellen …


----------



## Woddy888 (2. November 2022)

Meine Erfahrung mit dem leidigen Thema Schnur ist folgende: Entscheidend ist wie bereits erwähnt ob versiegelt oder unversiegelt. Meine Daiwa Grand in 0,16 (1,5 Pe) hatte ständig, auch bei größter Vorsicht, Perrücken. Meine Spyderwire Stealth in rot mit 0,09. (1 PE) hatte kaum welche. Kriegsgewinnend ist aber, den Flug des Köders vor dem Einschlag abzubremsen, damit sich die Schnur straft. Sollte sich trotzdem mal eine Kurve bilden, zuerst Rute zurück oder beim Einkurbeln die Schnur mit der anderen Hand an der Rute einklemmen und einkurbeln. So hatte ich bist jetzt kaum Perücken. 
Zu dem Thema schnurstärke muss ich sagen, dass nicht die Dicke in mm entscheidend ist sondern in PE in Verbindung mit der Beschaffenheit (versiegelt oder nicht, 4-, 8- oder 12er Geflecht) meine Spiderwire Stealth in Blau für die Kanone hat bei 0,19 3 PE mit ne ist dicker als die Daiwa Grand mit 0,22 aber mit 2,5 PE. Die 4Fach geflochten ist zudem etwas abriebstärker als die 8 oder höher Geflechte. Aber das wurde hier bestimmt schon thematisiert.


----------



## Woddy888 (2. November 2022)

goeki schrieb:


> Ok, es gibt natürlich so direkt keinen Reklamationsgrund. Werde das auch so nicht kommunizieren, sondern Mal nett fragen, ob Sie mir dahingehend Ratschläge geben können oder ich gebe einfach konstruktiv Feedback, dass ich damit öfter Perücken geworfen habe.
> Wird auch sicher zum Großteil an mir liegen, keine Frage - das ist hier das allererste Mal (abgesehen vom Forellensee, wo ich 2-3 Fische "gefangen" habe), dass ich Mal echte Würfe praktiziere. Es ist ja auch weniger geworden, hatte jetzt bei knapp 70 Würfen nur eine Perücke.
> 
> Übrigens sind wir vor zwei Stunden auf La Digue angekommen. Heute erstmal mit dem Fahrrad ein paar Strände erkunden und mögliche Spots Kundschaften, Autos sind für Touris auf der Insel nicht erlaubt - gut so.
> ...


@ goeki: wir sind morgen ganz und freitags noch den halben Tag hier und wohnen in der Pension Michel. Wenn du noch was wissen möchtest, meld dich gerne


----------



## Woddy888 (2. November 2022)

Gezeiten in île de la Digue: vollständige Zeitangaben der Gezeiten für 14 Tage
					

Uhrzeit der Gezeiten in île de la Digue für die nächsten 14 Tage. Finden Sie auch die Zeitangaben der Gezeiten überall auf den Seychellen. 100% zuverlässig und täglich aktualisiert.




					www.meerestemperatur.de
				




Hier haben wir uns die Ebbezeiten rausgesucht und dann 2 Stunden vor Tiefststand los und die kannte beangelt. Zurück dann auch im Dunkeln, mit Stirnlampe natürlich 
Wahnsinn wie es da im seichten Wasser abgeht …


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. November 2022)

Klasse Bericht und Bilder!
Danke.


----------



## messerfisch (2. November 2022)

Petri euch beiden! Tolle Fotos und Fänge. Ich vermisse die Seychellen, gerade da wir hier heute nur noch 11-9 Grad hatten.
Die Köderzerkratzer sind die Needlefish( Hornhechte) die zerkratzen alles und man hat gefühlt 100 Bisse von denen und einen bekommt man raus.
LG


----------



## messerfisch (2. November 2022)

Unterschätzt bitte beide nicht die allgegenwärtigen Hai. Gerade wenn ihr tieferes Wasser habt. Das ist echt gefährlich in der Dämmerung im Wasser zu sein, Rochen und Haie sind überall in allen Größen!!!!


----------



## goeki (3. November 2022)

Rheinangler 
Super Karte, danke für die Bereitstellung. Dann ging meine Vorstellung zumindest nicht ganz auseinander 
Auf den Hinweis mit dem Zusammenkneifen der Drillinge hätte ich irgendwie selbst drauf kommen können - bin jetzt irgendwie enttäuscht von mir 
Ich habe einige Ersatz Drillinge hier in verschiedenen Größen, da werde ich die aktuell montierten heute etwas bearbeiten. Wenn ich aus Versehen einen Papageifisch rausziehe und nicht mehr abhaken kann, bringt mich meinen Freundin um, das ist sicher   

Woddy888 

Cool, danke für den Bericht. Ich dachte, dass ihr noch evtl Praslin anschaut. Was ne Überraschung, ihr seid ja nur gefühlt ein paar Meter weiter. Wir sind in der Villa Hortensia untergebracht.

Ich hätte jetzt auch eher gedacht, dass die Westrände zum Grundangeln geeignet sind, da zu seicht. In unserem Reiseführer steht, dass gerade im Westen sehr sehr viele Korallenriffe sind. Ich möchte ungern über die Korallen klettern und alles kaputt treten und darüber werfen wäre wahrscheinlich gefährlich wegen Hänger.

Ich könnte die Rute auf Grund umrüsten, müsste dafür aber wieder abschneiden und dann Shrimps besorgen. Muss mit mir noch klären, ob es mir das Wert ist 

Ansonsten gehe ich halt direkt zur Nordküste zu Anse Patates und schaue da, wie weit ich komme.
Wir sind uns schon bestimmt über den Weg gelaufen, so klein wie die Insel ist.
War das bisher dort an der L'union dein einziger Spot?


----------



## goeki (3. November 2022)

Wir waren vorhin noch im Südosten am Grande Anse. Schwimmen verboten, zurecht, wenn man das Wellen- und Strömungsspektakel Mal gesehen hat. Auf jeden Fall werde ich hier an der Küste und auch am Petite Anse nicht wirklich angeln können. Siehe Bilder.





Wunderschön, extrem wild. Direkt neben uns hat sich aber (wahrscheinlich Einheimischer) ans Squid Fishing gemacht. Kein anderer wäre so Lebensmüde, da rein zu gehen 

Das Problem ist aktuell der starke Südost Wind, der spült ordentlich hohe Wellen ran. 
Heute soll es noch Richtung Anse Patates und Anse Severe gehen, ich packe meine Rute einfach Mal ein


----------



## Woddy888 (3. November 2022)

goeki schrieb:


> Rheinangler
> Super Karte, danke für die Bereitstellung. Dann ging meine Vorstellung zumindest nicht ganz auseinander
> Auf den Hinweis mit dem Zusammenkneifen der Drillinge hätte ich irgendwie selbst drauf kommen können - bin jetzt irgendwie enttäuscht von mir
> Ich habe einige Ersatz Drillinge hier in verschiedenen Größen, da werde ich die aktuell montierten heute etwas bearbeiten. Wenn ich aus Versehen einen Papageifisch rausziehe und nicht mehr abhaken kann, bringt mich meinen Freundin um, das ist sicher
> ...


Wir fahren morgen für 3 Nächte nach Praslin


----------



## Windfinder (3. November 2022)

Woddy888 schrieb:


> Kriegsgewinnend ist aber, den Flug des Köders vor dem Einschlag abzubremsen, damit sich die Schnur straft. Sollte sich trotzdem mal eine Kurve bilden, zuerst Rute zurück oder beim Einkurbeln die Schnur mit der anderen Hand an der Rute einklemmen und einkurbeln. So hatte ich bist jetzt kaum Perücken.


Richtig!
Wichtig ist den Köder im Auge zubehalten und kurz vor dem Aufschlag auf dem Wasser den Bügel umzuschlagen oder sonstiges.
Besonders wenn der Wind etwas kräftiger frontal kommt.
Ein regelmäßiger Blick auf die Spuhle vor dem nächsten Wurf kann die Gefahr auch minimieren.


----------



## goeki (3. November 2022)

Ich komme heute von einem sehr ereignisreichen Tag zurück, aber irgendwie mit eher schlechten Nachrichten für das Angeln.
Wir haben heute früh die Räder um 8:45 Uhr bekommen und sofort Richtung Süden geradelt. Da war es ja wild und praktisch unmöglich zu Angeln. Dann Richtung Norden vorbei an Anse Severe und Anse Patates und dann noch ein bisschen weiter an einen versteckten Strand rechts an einem Restaurant runter. Alle drei Strände eignen sich für mich absolut nicht zum angeln. Anse Patates ist auch eher rau mit sehr vielen Korallenriffen direkt am Ufer. Hier reißt es ordentlich, sodass man keinen richtigen Halt hat und auch nicht reinlaufen kann, da sehr tief.
Anse Patates ist ein ultra kleiner Strand mit sehr vielen Touris.
Anse Severe ist durchsät mit Korallen, lediglich ganz links kann man über eine Sandbank ca 40m raus laufen, danach kommen Felsen - und dann? Auch schlecht.
Zurück und wieder runter Richtung Ferry. Weiter unten bei der Kirche Notre Dame sind wir gegenüber an den Strand (nicht ausgeschrieben). Hier kann man bei Ebbe ca 80m ins Wasser reinlaufen. Danach konnte ich nicht erkennen, ob es tiefer wird, aber laut der Karte von Rheinangler ja schon.
Das werde ich morgen Abend kurz vor der Ebbe abends probieren.

Insgesamt bin ich aber von La Digue ein wenig enttäuscht. Es ist eine Insel der Flitterwochen, Touristen und Instagram. Absolut 0,0 meine Welt und hinzu kommt, bisher sehr mauer Spot für Uferangeln.

Da war ich vor allem von Praslin doch sehr sehr verwöhnt - Mal sehen was die restlichen drei Tage noch bringen. Ich gebe die Hoffnung noch nicht auf!


----------



## Rheinangler (3. November 2022)

goeki schrieb:


> Ich komme heute von einem sehr ereignisreichen Tag zurück, aber irgendwie mit eher schlechten Nachrichten für das Angeln.
> Wir haben heute früh die Räder um 8:45 Uhr bekommen und sofort Richtung Süden geradelt. Da war es ja wild und praktisch unmöglich zu Angeln. Dann Richtung Norden vorbei an Anse Severe und Anse Patates und dann noch ein bisschen weiter an einen versteckten Strand rechts an einem Restaurant runter. Alle drei Strände eignen sich für mich absolut nicht zum angeln. Anse Patates ist auch eher rau mit sehr vielen Korallenriffen direkt am Ufer. Hier reißt es ordentlich, sodass man keinen richtigen Halt hat und auch nicht reinlaufen kann, da sehr tief.
> Anse Patates ist ein ultra kleiner Strand mit sehr vielen Touris.
> Anse Severe ist durchsät mit Korallen, lediglich ganz links kann man über eine Sandbank ca 40m raus laufen, danach kommen Felsen - und dann? Auch schlecht.
> ...


Eine Woche La Digue ist tatsächlich lang, denn die Insel ist klein, schnell hat man alles gesehen und irgendwie sieht dann doch alles ziemlich gleich aus. Wunderschön, kein Zweifel - aber wenn man in der Summe so lange auf den Seychellen unterwegs ist, nimmt man die Schönheit der einzelnen Strände und den Charme der Inseln nicht mehr als sooo etwas besonderes wahr. Zumindest ging es mir so, wenn wir mit dem Cat an den Küsten entlang gefahren sind. Ich wünsche Dir noch ne gute Zeit auf jeden Fall und genieße die letzten Tage dort. Wenn Du wieder zurück bist, sehnst Du Dich nach kurzer Zeit zurück - da möchte ich fast wetten.


----------



## Patapat (4. November 2022)

messerfisch schrieb:


> Unterschätzt bitte beide nicht die allgegenwärtigen Hai. Gerade wenn ihr tieferes Wasser habt. Das ist echt gefährlich in der Dämmerung im Wasser zu sein, Rochen und Haie sind überall in allen Größen!!!!


Mir fallen da noch Steinfische ein... Auf den Malediven selbst im Sand liegend gehabt im seichten Wasser.


----------



## goeki (4. November 2022)

Wir waren heute früh am Anse source d'Argent, zum Glück schon um 7 Uhr. Ab 11 Uhr wird er voll von ekligen Touristen. Ein wirkliches Schnorchelparadies - für mich bisher der beste Spot.
Etwas weiter zurück den Strand Richtung Norden wird es aber nicht wesentlich schlechter. Kurz nach dem Helipad 100m südlich der gleiche Strand mit fast den gleichen Korallen und Fischen - nur ist man hier fast allein. Beim Schnorcheln habe ich (ich meine Travellys gesehen). Die müsste ich aber definitiv auf Grund angeln, reines Spinnfischen hat hier wenig Chancen. 
Einfach die Schrimps beim Inder für 10€ kaufen, an den Haken und Go? So einfach? Ich hab noch nie auf Grund geangelt, aber Prinzip müsste doch sein: Blei auswerfen und warten. 
Ich habe leider keine Möglichkeit die Rute abzulegen, ich gehe davon aus, dass ich die ganze Zeit dumm beistehen muss!?


----------



## messerfisch (4. November 2022)

So einfach ist es, klar ohne Ablagemöglichkeit musst du die Rute festhalten.
LG


----------



## goeki (4. November 2022)

Die Hoffnung keimt! Heute Abend haben wir uns Mal wieder Takeaway geholt und an den Strand gesetzt. Direkt neben uns hat ein älterer Einheimischer sein Boot fertig gemacht. Müsste um 18:30 Uhr gewesen sein. So freischnäuzig wie ich bin, habe ich ihn angesprochen. Er ist Fischer und geht gleich raus.
Natürlich kamen wir sofort ins Gespräch und ich habe den Tipp bekommen, dass die einzig sinnvolle Möglichkeit für größere Fische mit den großen Ködern der "Flag Point" direkt an der Ferry ist. 
Bei der Anlegestelle der Ferry selbst ist das Angeln streng verboten.

Also geht es morgen in der Früh (das habe ich tatsächlich noch nie gemacht) raus auf den Felsvorsprung und dann Feuer frei in den Ozean und Mal sehen was raus kommt. 
Schwimmt wohl alles, von der Makrele über den Karang bis zum Bonito. Lassen wir uns überraschen 

Direkter Blick von der Anse Source d'Argent





Etwas weiter nördlich ist es mindestens genau so, wenn nicht schöner 




Blick abends gegenüber der Notre Dame Kirche, wo wir den Fischer getroffen haben


----------



## messerfisch (4. November 2022)

goeki schrieb:


> Die Hoffnung keimt! Heute Abend haben wir uns Mal wieder Takeaway geholt und an den Strand gesetzt. Direkt neben uns hat ein älterer Einheimischer sein Boot fertig gemacht. Müsste um 18:30 Uhr gewesen sein. So freischnäuzig wie ich bin, habe ich ihn angesprochen. Er ist Fischer und geht gleich raus.
> Natürlich kamen wir sofort ins Gespräch und ich habe den Tipp bekommen, dass die einzig sinnvolle Möglichkeit für größere Fische mit den großen Ködern der "Flag Point" direkt an der Ferry ist.
> Bei der Anlegestelle der Ferry selbst ist das Angeln streng verboten.
> 
> ...


Klingt gut, wir sind gespannt. Die Einheimischen sagen zu allen Makrelenarten Carang. Aber der Tipp ist super. Warum bist du nicht gleich mit ihm mit raus xD


----------



## aesche100 (4. November 2022)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Danke auch Dir für Deinen schönen ausführlichen Bericht. Dafür das Du noch Anfänger bist schlägst Du dich wacker und fängst doch schöne Fische.
> 
> Ich hätte vermutlich nicht die Eier bei Dunkelheit im hüfttiefen Wassser des indischen Ozeans zu waten. Da ist dann doch einiges mit ziemlich scharfen Zähnen unterwegs - gerade in der Dunkelheit und sogar in der Dämmerung wird in der Regel sogar davor gewarnt ins Wasser zu gehen. Dann ist Jagdzeit - nicht nur für Angler...
> 
> ...


Einspruch!!
Ich fische seit Jahren die Stradic 4000 im Meer. Sowohl Ostsee als auch Florida und Malediven. Nie Probleme. Aber mit der Sargus. Jede Menge Perücken. Zum Pilken super aber nicht zum Spinnfischen. 
So!! 
Weitermachen


----------



## Harrie (4. November 2022)

aesche100 schrieb:


> Einspruch!!
> Ich fische seit Jahren die Stradic 4000 im Meer. Sowohl Ostsee als auch Florida und Malediven. Nie Probleme. Aber mit der Sargus. Jede Menge Perücken. Zum Pilken super aber nicht zum Spinnfischen.
> So!!
> Weitermachen


Sag ich doch!


----------



## goeki (5. November 2022)

messerfisch schrieb:


> Klingt gut, wir sind gespannt. Die Einheimischen sagen zu allen Makrelenarten Carang. Aber der Tipp ist super. Warum bist du nicht gleich mit ihm mit raus xD


Wäre ich Solo unterwegs gewesen, hätte ich ihn gefragt und ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass er mich mitgenommen hätte. Er meinte, dass er gestern sehr große Fische rausgezogen hat, unter anderem den Wahooo!? Der heißt wirklich so 

Zur Penn Sargus:

Ich hab die Rolle eigentlich hauptsächlich für das Spinnfischen gekauft, wurde auch exakt so im Laden kommuniziert 
Noch zwei Tage auf der Insel, dann geht es wieder in die kalte Heimat. Ich kläre das Thema vor Ort, Mal sehen was am Ende raus kommt.

Jetzt geht es gleich raus zum besagten Spot, morgen probiere ich am letzen Tag noch Grundangeln an der Westküste, damit ich es einmal gemacht habe und die Handgriffe schon kenne - Training, Training, Training, denn ich bin mir zu 100% sicher, dass das Thema Angeln in Deutschland lange einschlafen wird. 
Ein Angellehrer beim Praxistag hatte es so schön formuliert und meinte, dass das Angeln in Baden Württemberg so gar keinen Spaß macht


----------



## messerfisch (5. November 2022)

goeki schrieb:


> Wäre ich Solo unterwegs gewesen, hätte ich ihn gefragt und ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass er mich mitgenommen hätte. Er meinte, dass er gestern sehr große Fische rausgezogen hat, unter anderem den Wahooo!? Der heißt wirklich so
> 
> Zur Penn Sargus:
> 
> ...


Dann Petri für die letzten Tage. 
Ich hatte 2013 auch zwei Penn Spinnrollen dabei, die sind beide nach dem Urlaub zurück zum Händler.
LG


----------



## Woddy888 (5. November 2022)

So, hier meine Zusammenfassung von gestern Abend (Anse Lazio) und heute.
messerfisch : vielleicht schonmal setzen und feuchte Tücher bereit stellen  
Gestern sind wir zuerst zum Anse Lazio, alles voller Schnorchler. Aber leider auf der rechten Seite auch ein riiiieeesen Baitball. Und ab 16 Uhr kochte das Wasser ständig. Ich hab provisorisch schonmal meine Shore and Boat kampfbereit gemacht, da mir vorher beim Schnorchel viele große Fische aufgefallen sind (Travellys).
Als sich die der Großteil der ungebetenen Touris verzogen hatte, ca kurz vor 17 Uhr, flog mein erster Versuch knapp an den noch verbliebenen humanen Wasserratten vorbei zum Ende des Baitballs…. Attacke, 2, 3 mal  und dann hing er. Keine Ahnung wie er hieß. Aber es wurden 3 für unseren Roomboy, welcher sich sehr freute. Ich fing noch 6 weitere, die wieder schwimmen durften. Und ein Travelly? Kam noch dazu. Der große Run danach, von welchem Biss mir fast die Rute aus der Hand gerissen wurde, endete nach ca 10 min, da irgend so ein Vollpfosten (er sah mich, meine krumme Rute und die Schur) bewusst durch mich und meinen Endgegner schwamm. Bremse zu, Peng…. Fisch und Köder weg. Wären wir beide allein da gewesen wäre er jetzt Haifutter.
Nichts desto trotz, alle Fische dort hatten es in sich. Ware Kämpfer.


----------



## Woddy888 (5. November 2022)

Am heutigen Tag wollten wir zu Anse Kerlan. Au dem Weg dort hin fielen mir auf der Strandseite in Fahrtrichtung links (sehet Bild) 2 getrennte Baitballs auf.
Und ein paar einheimische Angler mit Handleine. Ich fragte höflich ob ich mitfischen darf. Die Antwort war klar.
Mit dabei war meine Kamerafrau (Freundin), eine Shimano Travel Spin mit 25 g gepaart mit einer Penn Clash 2 3000 und den Knüppel Shore Boat mit einer Penn Slammer HS 4500. Ich fing mit der kleinen an, da die Fische, welche ich rauben sah nicht als riesig erachtete. Weit gefehlt. Der erste Einschlag auf einen Silbrigen stickbait erfolgte prompt. Es dauerte ca 20 min und dann war er da… mein Traumfisch der Seychellen. Unterstützt beim Landen wurde ich von Daniel, wie ich später erfuhr. Da wir hier keine Zubereitungsmöglichkeit haben, hatte ich ihm den Fisch geschenkt. Er freute sich riesig. Ich machte zuerst mal Pause, da ich mir glaub ich in die Hose gemacht habe und meine Hände immer noch zitterten. Die beiden die danach folgten waren glaube ich die großen Brüder … Den ersten fing ich auf die 25g UL Rute, was an Adrenalin bis dato nicht zu überbieten war. Die nächsten beiden fing ich auf meinen Knüppel, welcher dabei ziemlich in die Knie ging. Köder bei den 2 größeren Brüdern war der Deadly Dick Lure erfolgreich.
Da ich bisher gefühlt ca  100 Ocken an Ködern im indischen Ozean gelassen habe, hatte ich Daniels Kids und ihm jeweils einen Deadly Dick Lure geschenkt, und alle meine Fische. Sie waren so begeistert dass wir morgen zum Essen eingeladen wurden Hammer
Ein absolut unvergessliches Erlebnis. Daniel sagte, er angele schon sein ganzes Leben an diesem Stand, so was habe er noch nicht gesehen….
Und die hier hat meine Kamerafrau gemacht


----------



## Woddy888 (5. November 2022)

Da ich nicht weiß ob morgen noch ein Angelausflug kommt will ich schonmal die Gelegenheit nutzen um allen hier für ihre Beiträge, Tipps, Tricks und Anregungen zu danken. Ohne Euch wären mir nicht so viele Fische an den Haken gegangen. 
In diesem Sinne:  Vielen lieben Dank


----------



## goeki (5. November 2022)

Boah Woddy, dickes Petri! An fast dem selben Spot war ich auch, aber wahrscheinlich ein paar Meter weiter im Norden. Bei mir war es der Abschnitt praktisch ohne Strand, nur den Felsen davor.
Ich hatte aber irgendwie kein Glück. Hast du die mit der klassischen Methode: auswerfen und schnell einholen an den Haken bekommen? Ich konnte leider nur eine Methode probieren, da ich was anderes aktuell noch nicht als Equipment habe oder die Technik kenne.

Ich war heute am Pier auf den Steinfelsen direkt an der Ferry. Außer mir war der Spot auch wohl anderen bekannt. Es waren sicher noch 4-5 andere Angler da, auf La Digue ist es eben überall einfach eng und man kann den Menschen irgendwie schlecht ausweichen, mietet man sich für Unsummen kein eigenes Boot 
Ich habe ca. 50 Würfe entlang der Felsen gemacht (beim 4. Wurf die Perücke mit ca 15m Schnur) mit unterschiedlichen Ködern, aber kein einziger Biss :/
Diesmal war es mir egal: hab die Schnur komplett nach dem Knoten abgeschnitten und neuen FG unter erschwerten Bedingungen geübt - auch nicht schlecht 
Witzigerweise hatte ich danach keine einzige Perücke...hm.
Komplett durchgeschwitzt, bisschen traurig gehe ich ins Apartment zurück und weiß, dass zumindest La Digue mich in vielen Facetten leider gar nicht gecatcht hat und es liegt wirklich nicht am fehlenden Angelerfolg - die Insel gibt mir irgendwie nicht das, wofür ich die Seychellen auf den ersten beiden Inseln lieben gelernt habe.
Würde ich nochmal reisen, würde ich La Digue definitiv ausklammern.

Ansonsten hab ich mich als Rookie mit nie benutztem Equipment wahrscheinlich gar nicht so schlecht gemacht. Morgen ist der vorletzte Tag, das Grundangeln muss auf Deutschland und evtl. eine dritte Rute warten. Chillen und genießen ist für morgen geplant. 
Auch ich möchte mich hier für den wahnsinnigen Support bedanken, ich war immer auf eine Art mit Euch verbunden, obwohl wir tausende Kilometer entfernt sind


----------



## messerfisch (5. November 2022)

Petri zu den Gelbflossen Makrelen und zum Baby GT Den Typ hätte ich auch vor Zeugen mal die Meinung gesagt, zumal wenn er bewusst da rein schwamm!


----------



## messerfisch (5. November 2022)

Danke euch beiden ebenfalls für eure Sicht der Dinge. Es freut mich das mal wieder leben im dem Thread ist! Dann freut Euch mal auf das kalte Deutschland.
LG


----------



## Woddy888 (5. November 2022)

goeki schrieb:


> Boah Woddy, dickes Petri! An fast dem selben Spot war ich auch, aber wahrscheinlich ein paar Meter weiter im Norden. Bei mir war es der Abschnitt praktisch ohne Strand, nur den Felsen davor.
> Ich hatte aber irgendwie kein Glück. Hast du die mit der klassischen Methode: auswerfen und schnell einholen an den Haken bekommen? Ich konnte leider nur eine Methode probieren, da ich was anderes aktuell noch nicht als Equipment habe oder die Technik kenne.
> 
> Ich war heute am Pier auf den Steinfelsen direkt an der Ferry. Außer mir war der Spot auch wohl anderen bekannt. Es waren sicher noch 4-5 andere Angler da, auf La Digue ist es eben überall einfach eng und man kann den Menschen irgendwie schlecht ausweichen, mietet man sich für Unsummen kein eigenes Boot
> ...


goeki: Petri dank   
Um es salopp zu sagen… es war wie früher im Forellenpuff. Mein bester bzw. von seinen Eigenschaften bester und fängigster Köder (Gewicht, Flugeigenschaften, Drillingsqualität) war der Deadly Dick Lure in 50 gr. Die fliegen weit wie Sau und du kannst sie sogar Topwater führen. Ca 30 - 40 Meter über den Baitball geworfen wenn direkt an diesem keine Aktivität zu sehen ist. Denn die großen halten sich in unmittelbarer Nähe des Schwarms auf. Wenn sie diesen dann attackieren und quasi sie Fischlein aus dem Wasser treiben, war jeder Wurf ein Biss. In den ca 2 h wo ich dort war fing ich 6 Fische, 4 davon in der Klasse auf den Bildern. Der Tipp der Einheimischen hat sich bestätigt: nicht so schnell den Köder einholen.


----------



## Patapat (5. November 2022)

Wow! Herzlichen Glückwunsch  
Für mich und +1 geht es nächstes Jahr auf die Seychellen. Da kommt schon mal jetzt Vorfreude auf.... 
Die Deadly Dick Lures sind preislich nicht ganz günstig. Welche Form von denen hast du genutzt, dass man den fast Topwater führen kann?


----------



## Woddy888 (5. November 2022)

goeki: meine Erfahrung zum Thema Rollen: die Penn‘s und die Shimanos sind schwer vergleichbar da eine 4000er Shimano vielleicht eher ner 3000 Penn gleichkommt. Und die zuvor genannte Stradic (falls es die ist die ich meine) mit ner Sargus zu vergleichen halte ich für irreführend. Das eine ist ne Rolle für 60 tacken, die schimano kostet fast das 3fache. 
Beide Marken haben jedoch einen rel. guten und kulanten Service. Ich habe mit meinen beiden Penns in diesem Urlaub keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Woddy888 (5. November 2022)

Patapat schrieb:


> Wow! Herzlichen Glückwunsch
> Für mich und +1 geht es nächstes Jahr auf die Seychellen. Da kommt schon mal jetzt Vorfreude auf....
> Die Deadly Dick Lures sind preislich nicht ganz günstig. Welche Form von denen hast du genutzt, dass man den fast Topwater führen kann?


Danke 
Ich habe zuerst den schmalen genutzt. 3 auf Mahe verloren. Und den restlichen Urlaub dann die normale Variante in Silber. Aber die länglichere fliegst wahnsinnig weit. 
Mit dem Preis stimm ich dir zu. Es gibt auch bei Ali Express oder Amazon günstigere Varianten.


----------



## messerfisch (5. November 2022)

Woddy888 schrieb:


> Danke
> Ich habe zuerst den schmalen genutzt. 3 auf Mahe verloren. Und den restlichen Urlaub dann die normale Variante in Silber. Aber die länglichere fliegst wahnsinnig weit.
> Mit dem Preis stimm ich dir zu. Es gibt auch bei Ali Express oder Amazon günstigere Varianten.


Das ist aber schon ein besserer Fisch, Petri


----------



## goeki (6. November 2022)

Danke für den Input Woddy888 ! Das mit dem langsamen Spinnen habe ich mir fast gedacht, haben die Leute neben auch so gemacht und einen Fisch rausgezogen, den ich nicht identifizieren konnte - sah aus wie ein kleiner Hai mit weißen Streifen an der Seite. Durfte aber wieder schwimmen.

Ich habe gemerkt, dass mir tatsächlich manchmal das ein oder andere Gramm mehr Gewicht am Ende gefehlt haben.
Ständig habe ich zu meinem einzigen 40g Jig gegriffen, es hätte aber durchaus gerne mehr sein können.

Ich fand das Setup gestern von dem einheimischen Angler sehr interessant: ein großer Gummifisch mit Haken und an die Verlängerung einfach Mal eine M12x40 Sechskantschraube angeknotet   
Erfinderisch die Jungs hier.

Für den nächsten Urlaub würde ich mich auf jeden Fall noch mit 50-60g Baits eindecken.
Ich werde heute vielleicht noch ein paar Würfe mit der reduzierten Schnur werfen und schauen, ob ich jetzt immernoch Perücken werfe. Ob ich zum Angeln komme kann ich noch nicht sagen. Es gibt leider, wie gesagt, keine richtig guten geeigneten Spots vom Ufer aus


----------



## goeki (6. November 2022)

Der Barrakuda Schreck der Inseln hat wieder zugeschlagen.
Es ist 13:45 Uhr, ich kann es einfach nicht auf mir sitzen lassen diese Insel unbezwungen zu verlassen. 
Wir gehen davor schnorcheln, die Rute ist dabei. Danach ins Take Away, die Rute ist dabei.
Ich entscheide dann um 16 Uhr spontan, die Anse Reunion soll es bei Flut werden. Ich mache ca 10 Probewürfe ohne Haken, ich möchte wissen, ob ich auch mit Vollgas auswerfen kann oder nicht. Wenn es eine Perücke gibt, würde sie einfach abgeschnitten, scheiß drauf, es ist der letzte Tag.
Nach den Powerwürfen keine einzige Perücke - ich werde sicherer. Der fängige 30g Stickbait in blau-weiß Schimmer kommt an den Snap. Der erste Wurf geht ca 60m in die weiten des Ozeans, nach ca 5-10 Sekunden höre ich nur noch das Heulen der Bremse, 40-50m Schnur sind weg...meine Hände zittern, ich versuche panisch die Bremse zu schließen, die Rute biegt sich zur perfekten Parabel und dann peng, der Fisch hat sich abgehakt (ich habe euren Tipps berücksichtigt und bei den Drillingen die Widerhaken eingedrückt).

Ich brauche kurz Pause, danach werfe ich noch ca 10x und es zittert an der Rute. Es folgt ein 5 Minuten Kampf Mann gegen Fisch, in der Ferne sehe ich ihn mit Paradesprüngen versuchen sich vom Haken zu lösen - keine Chance! 
Am Ufer dann das bekannte Bild: Ein Pfeil Barrakuda mit einer Länge von ca 60cm. Freundlicherweise hat er nahe des Ufers beim zappeln den Haken selbst gelöst (irgendwann wird mir das Mal zum Verhängnis, wenn der Fisch wieder ins Wasser findet).

Mein Instinkt sagt mir, lass ihn wieder frei. Ich begleite ihn zu Wasser, aber irgendwie will er nicht. Nach ca 2-3 Minuten mit ein bisschen Hilfe düst er dann los und verschwindet im Ozean.



Ich weiß nicht, ich ziehe Barrakudas irgendwie magisch an. 
Alle drei Inseln wurden mit Erfolg gefischt, das Perückenproblem scheint sich gelöst zu haben, durch das Abschneiden von ca 15m Schnur - ich bin jetzt irgendwie Happy und suche für nächstes Jahr schon ein neues Angel und Reiseziel: es sieht nach Norwegen aus - zumindest nach der ersten Abstimmung mit meiner besseren Hälfte


----------



## messerfisch (7. November 2022)

Das sieht mit eher nach einem großen Baracuda aus als nach einem Pfeil.
LG


----------



## Rheinangler (7. November 2022)

Harrie schrieb:


> Sag ich doch!


Das wird dann am Modell liegen - meine Stradic ist auf jeden Fall schon älteren Datums. Sicher 12 Jahre alt - schon damals sauteuer, aber eben nicht ausdrücklich für den Salzwasser Einsatz gemacht. 
Meine deutlich günstigeren Daiwas, die lt. Beschreibung für Salzwasser Einsätze geeignet sind, sind da wesentlich robuster und verzeihen eine nicht sofort erfolgte Süßwasser Reinigung. Aber gut - ich möchte hier nicht abschweifen, es geht um die Seychellen. 
Abschließend: Es gibt auf jeden Fall einige Rollen - auch im unteren mittleren Preissegment - die für Salzwasser ausgerüstet sind und für mich zählt auch eine Sargus dazu, wenn man preislich in dem Rahmen bleiben möchte.


----------



## Harrie (7. November 2022)

Ich meinte damit die Schnurverlegung!


----------



## Rheinangler (7. November 2022)

Harrie schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit die Schnurverlegung!


Ok - das hatte ich falsch interpretiert. Die Schnurverlegung ist bei einer Stradic, bzw. jeder anderen Rolle mit Wormshaft, natürlich schon super und vermutlich im einiges ansehnlicher als bei der Sargus. 
Allerdings muss ich auch hier Einspruch einlegen. Auch mit meiner Stradic habe ich es geschafft Perücken zu werfen. Die Perückenbildung liegt weniger daran wie die Schnur verlegt ist als mehr daran, dass man sich durch zu lockere Schnur eine Schlaufe aufgespult hat. Das kommt häufig vor, führt allerdings auch nicht immer zur Perücke - aber immer mal wieder. Auch bei hochpreisigen Rollen.


----------



## goeki (7. November 2022)

Hier mein Abschlussbericht und Resümee:

Der Trip auf die Seychellen war 6 Monate vor Beginn der Reise durchgeplant, was deutlich weniger Vorlaufzeit hatte, nämlich das Angeln auf den Inseln, um genau zu sagen drei Tage mit Infos sammeln und Equipment panisch bei Amazon in den Warenkorb werfen 

Ich bin Anfänger, hatte ich Deutschland ein einziges Mal mit einer fremden Rute im Forellenp*** geangelt, naja nennt man das Angeln?!
Meine UL Spinnrute ist noch unbenutzt, die bekommt sicher ihren Auftritt.
Seid drum, für die Seychellen zu wenig, wurde es also eine Rod Rodman Predator Spin für 90€. Dazu die Penn Sargus II 4000.
Einige Stickbaits und die 30-40g, Gummifische und ein Popper (kam nie zum Einsatz).

Mahe selbst ist sicher für das Angeln der interessanteste Spot, da es unfassbar viele Spots anbietet, also großer Raum zum probieren und testen. Würde ich den nächsten Urlaub planen, würde ich Mahe einige Tage mehr spendieren.

Als zweite Insel (mein Favorit) setze ich Praslin, alles blitzschnell erreichbar, bietet genügend Alternativen, man kann schön wandern gehen und ist nicht so hektisch wie Mahe.

La Digue hat mich persönlich am wenigsten gefangen, ist nicht meine Insel. Die Touristen fallen extrem auf, da zu dicht. Die Angelspots sind kaum für das Angeln ohne Boot geeignet, insgesamt habe ich mich irgendwie nicht so gut gefühlt. Bei der nächsten Reise wurde ich maximal eine Nacht bleiben und wieder zurück reisen.

Gefangen wurden insgesamt:
2x Pfeil Barrakuda
1x Barrakuda (freigelassen)
1x Großaugen Stachelmakrele
1x Permit
1x Bonito

Der fängigste Köder war mit großem Abstand der weiß blaue Stickbait von Amazon im Set.



Ich denke insgesamt habe ich mich nicht ganz dumm angestellt. 
Ich habe immer gewissenhaft nach dem Tierwohl und den deutschen Standards geangelt, die mir während der Anglerausbildung so beigebracht wurden. Manchmal war ich überfordert und habe sicher Fehler gemacht, aber ich habe jedes Mal rückwärts überlegt und mir ausgemalt, was ich bei der nächsten Situation besser lösen kann. So werde ich das immer angehen. Nur weil ich hier Tourist bin und es sicher andere Tierwohlgesetze gibt (oder auch nicht), muss ich mich nicht anpassen und gehe lieber dem Ideal als dem Gefühl der Leute hier nach - fühlt sich besser an 

Wir sind jetzt im letzten Apartment angekommen, direkt mit traumhaftem Blick auf den Flughafen. Morgen um 17 Uhr Ortszeit geht es zurück nach Deutschland. Ich freue mich doch irgendwie auf zu Hause, obwohl der Urlaub vorbei ist, da kann ich mich umso mehr auf den nächsten Trip freuen. 



Die Verbesserungen und neue Einkaufsideen für den nächsten Urlaub werde ich mir noch durch den Kopf gehen lassen, da werden einige Dinge zusammen gekommen. Aber da könnt ihr mir sicher Unterstützung bieten, wenn es so weit ist.


----------



## messerfisch (7. November 2022)

goeki vielen Dank für dich Sicht der Dinge aus deiner Perspektive mit Höhen und Tiefen. Heute bin ich auf den Tag wieder drei Wochen hier und es fühlt sich an wie eine Ewigkeit. Es war schön nochmal auf der Insel zu sein. Nimm die Erfahrungen mit und mache es das nächste mal anders oder besser.
LG und Danke Max


----------



## Mr. Sprock (14. November 2022)

Woddy888 schrieb:


> Danke
> Ich habe zuerst den schmalen genutzt. 3 auf Mahe verloren. Und den restlichen Urlaub dann die normale Variante in Silber. Aber die länglichere fliegst wahnsinnig weit.
> Mit dem Preis stimm ich dir zu. Es gibt auch bei Ali Express oder Amazon günstigere Varianten.







Schuppi oder Spiegler?
Petri!


----------



## Woddy888 (15. November 2022)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 424259
> 
> Schuppi oder Spiegler?
> Petri!


Das ist eine berechtigte Frage 
Kann mir jemand sagen um welche ‚Karpfen‘ es sich da handelt? Die einen sagen Jackfish, die anderen Gt, Dickkopfmakrele oder ist das ein und das selbe?


----------



## Woddy888 (15. November 2022)

Hier übrigens noch unser Gastgeber, den wir beim Angeln kennen gelernt haben und mein letzter Fisch der Seychellen (Praslin, Anse Gouvernement, auf der kleinen Insel). Das Essen mit den Einheimischen (ca 15 Leute aus Familie und Nachbarschaft waren eingeladen) war ein unvergessliches Erlebnis. Wir werden auf jeden Fall wieder kommen.
Danke auch nochmal an messerfisch für die vielen Tipps


----------



## messerfisch (16. November 2022)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 424259
> 
> Schuppi oder Spiegler?
> Petri!


Golden treavally


----------



## messerfisch (16. November 2022)

Gnathanodon speciosus Gold-Makrele
					

Gnathanodon speciosus wird umgangssprachlich oft als Gold-Makrele bezeichnet. Haltung im Aquarium: Mittel. Es wird ein Aquarium von mindestens 20000 Liter empfohlen. Giftigkeit: Vergiftungsgefahr unbekannt.




					www.meerwasser-lexikon.de


----------



## goeki (21. November 2022)

Woddy888 schrieb:


> Hier übrigens noch unser Gastgeber, den wir beim Angeln kennen gelernt haben und mein letzter Fisch der Seychellen (Praslin, Anse Gouvernement, auf der kleinen Insel). Das Essen mit den Einheimischen (ca 15 Leute aus Familie und Nachbarschaft waren eingeladen) war ein unvergessliches Erlebnis. Wir werden auf jeden Fall wieder kommen.
> Danke auch nochmal an messerfisch für die vielen Tipps



Welche Insel war da eigentlich gemeint? Daniel Hönings hat mir auch den Tipp gegeben, ich wusste aber nicht welche "Steininsel" gemeint war. Ist das die auf Google Maps sichtbare Insel, wenn man eine direkte Linie vom "S. hotel guest House" nach oben zieht? Ich schaue in der Satellitenansicht


----------



## Woddy888 (21. November 2022)

goeki schrieb:


> Welche Insel war da eigentlich gemeint? Daniel Hönings hat mir auch den Tipp gegeben, ich wusste aber nicht welche "Steininsel" gemeint war. Ist das die auf Google Maps sichtbare Insel, wenn man eine direkte Linie vom "S. hotel guest House" nach oben zieht? Ich schaue in der Satellitenansicht


Ich glaube diese goeki 
Sie war die einzige, die ich bei Ebbe erreichen konnte


----------



## Patapat (28. Dezember 2022)

Hallo zusammen liebes Forum

die Würfel sind gefallen und es geht für uns Ende des Jahres auf die Seychellen  Ich habe mir jetzt alle 32 Seiten des Thread mal durch gelesen und bin auch schon um einiges an Ideen schlauer geworden. Trotzdem könnte ich noch ein bisschen Hilfe gebrauchen.

Wir planen eine Kombination aus drei Wochen Praslin und Mahe. Unterkunftsmäßig (evlt. mit Kanu etc. Vermietung) würden mich Tipps interessieren wo man selber den gefangenen Fisch am besten zubereiten kann? Die Unterkünfte die hier genannt worden sind habe ich auch schon mal durch geguckt. Würdet Ihr diese (speziell aufs Angeln -> Spots fußläufig) wieder empfehlen?
Wo hat man am besten die Chance, dass einen evlt. ein einheimischer Fisch mit rausnimmt oder jemand einen Kontakt Vorort der etwas vermitteln kann? 


Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße,

Patrick


----------



## quinks (Heute um 17:33)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für die super Beiträge und Tipps zum Tackle

Ich bin Anfang März auf Mahé und freue mich schon auf ein spannendes Angelrevier.

Auf der Suche nach einer Übersicht der gängigen Speisefische bin ich auf ein tolles Buch gestoßen.

Es heißt "Seychelles Cooking & Fishing" von Ilian Iliev

Ok, der Titel ist etwas irreführend, da nicht auf die Angeltechniken eingegangen wird, sondern auf die Zubereitung der diversen Arten. Wer also als Selbstversorger auf die Seychellen kommt, die Fische nicht kennt und gerne kocht hat hiermit eine kleine Orientierung.

Einen Haken hat die Sache dann noch, das Buch wurde in englisch verfasst und ist in Bulgarien erschienen (da kommt der Autor wohl her).

Bei Amaz.. gibts das nur als Kindle  - mir hat es ein Kollege meines Sohnes aus Sofia mitgebracht.

Viele Grüße

Quink


----------



## quinks (Heute um 17:36)

quinks schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> vielen Dank für die super Beiträge und Tipps zum Tackle
> 
> ...


Oh Sorry - abschreiben sollte man zumindest hinbekommen ... Es heißt Fishing & Cooking


----------

